# 12 Inches In 12 Months - 2016



## Kells (Nov 2, 2015)

Challenge:  12/01/2015 – 12/01/2016
(THIS IS AN OPEN CHALLENGE; JOIN ANYTIME YOU WANT.  ALTHOUGH THE EARLIER, THE BETTER)

Hello All,

Firstly all props goes to @LadyAmani for bringing this thread back up with the suggestion that a new one be started.  Thus far, there are at least 7 of us who want to give this challenge a shot.
Instructions, rules, tips and suggestions from previous challenges remain the same with a variation on the check-ins.
Suggestions were lightly edited from original post for clarity and relevance to current day.
'Like' this post to join (‘Thank’ button would really come in handy right now)
You may use all or some of these methods listed below and remember these are merely suggestions to help you gain a whole inch in a month, definitely not all mandatory. 
You can implement any or all of these methods to whatever suits you best and you may change them at your leisure.
Currently, there are 20 suggestions in total.

1. Scalp massages everyday. We should be moisturizing everyday even with protective styling so take a few minutes to massage your scalp with your fingers!. If you have soreness, avoid that area of your head and/or do it more gentler like a relaxing gentle massage; these few minutes could be your relaxation and reflection time.  Feel free to incorporate stimulating/nourishing essential oils to your carrier oil.

2. Protective styles/low manipulation styles at at least 3 to 5 days out of the week.

3. No heat until the end of the challenge.  *Exceptions for special occasions; just be sure to maximize your level of heat protection and use minimal handling when and where possible.

4. Mild exercise often, this could be in the form of a brisk walk daily. Alter for your wants and needs.

5. Incorporate either the Green House Effect or baggying method nightly/weekly, (depends on what styles you'll be wearing)

6. Trims only when absolutely necessary; preferably the "search and destroy" method if you can.

7. Moisturize and seal everyday.

8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep condition, pre-poo if you must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling), make sure to detangle (includes finger combing) and divide hair into sections when washing it.

9. In the winter month when wearing hats, wear either a silk bonnet underneath the hat OR have silk lining in the hat to protect hair.

10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!

11. Drink lots of water. I can assure you that if it wasn't for water, my hair wouldn't have grown to the length it is now. Drink it anyways for your health. Water allows the nutrients to circulate throughout your body.

12. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. Make sure to try and incorporate many fruits and vegetables each day. Foods that really promote hair growth: Fish (omega 3 fatty acids), eggs (omega 3 fatty acids), oranges (full of vitamin c), nuts (particularly almonds which strengthen hair and produces a shine), carrots (full of vitamin A and makes hair shiny), broccoli (calcium), spinach, bananas (full of biotin), meat/fish (protein), etc. As for vegetables, even if you don't like them now, your taste buds will adapt to the tastes and you may start to love them!

13. Take a daily multi-vitamin.

14. Use a growth aid. It can be anything from CastorOil, JBCO, Sulfur infused oils, supplements etc. The list is endless.

15. Reduce stress. Don't worry, be happy! Yoga, meditation, relaxing, simply reduce it because it can slow down hair growth. SLEEP. SMILE. BREATHE - scalp massages in #1 can help!

16. If you are relaxed/texlaxed/transitioning, try your best to stretch your relaxers to as long as you feel is reasonable. Simply try to keep your hair in the best shape possible.

17. Every day, say a positive affirmation about yourself to motivate yourself. If you believe, YOU ARE.

18. Although we're checking in every 3 months; every 2 months do a length check for your own records to see how you are coming along.

19. Every month simply post on the wall on how you're doing, how much growth you have had etc.

20. Last but not least, we are a community, come back to this post as often as possible to offer/seek support, post any new tips/finds and positive motivational comments.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LENGTH CHECK DATES ARE EVERY 3 MONTHS:
* March 1, 2016.
* June 1, 2016.
*September 1, 2016.
* December 1, 2016 - FINAL REVEAL AND CHALLENGE RESULTS.

‘Like’ this post to join the challenge and include this info in your post:

Current Length:
Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches:
Starting Pic:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We still have a full month before this challenge starts on December 1, 2015, so no rush on the starting pic.  If you would like to wait until closer to the start of the challenge to post your pic, that’s perfectly fine.


----------



## Kells (Nov 2, 2015)

Current Length:  CBL
Goal Length: MBL
Starting Pic:  Will post closer to challenge start date.


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in. I'm a slow grower but I'm claiming the 12 inches for 2016! I need a trim which I'll do hopefully before the start of this challenge. I've also been researching hair coloring as I want to try a different look for next year. I'll be back closer to the start date to add my stats.


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes!! I am so in...I am currently in braids for my protective style. I'm not going to take them out until the 19th of December. So i will post a starting pic then, if that's ok.

Current Length: APL
Goal Length: WL


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in.

Current length: ridiculously short.

Protective style: wigs

Just bought caster oil. Incorporating GHE. Have a gym memborship. Great reminder to continue taking MSM pills. Length check incoming...


----------



## Kells (Nov 3, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> Yes!! I am so in...I am currently in braids for my protective style. I'm not going to take them out until the 19th of December. So i will post a starting pic then, if that's ok.
> 
> Current Length: APL
> Goal Length: WL


Oh yeah that's fine; whenever you can.


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm protective styling in braids. I learned that my hair doesn't like twists, in any way shape or form. My ends always tangle up and lock. I've been braiding my hair up every two months redoing the perimeter every two to three weeks. I give myself a week to assess my hair, pre-poo with coconut oil over night, do an aphogee two minute protein treatment, and deep condition with heat under the dryer. ( I am still looking for a great moisturizing deep conditioner.) Then I rebraid my hair, which will take me a couple days.

While I'm in braids I moisturize every day with carefree curl gold diluted in a spray bottle with purified water and jojoba oil. I apply castor oil every night to my scalp, and GHE 3x a week. I also take biotin, cod liver oil, jarrosil, and a multi.

I want to start working out 6x a week. So I pray I can be consistent with that.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm down! My ultimate goal length is mid-back length unstretched hair that is even throughout.

Current length unstretched - APL
Current length stretched - BSL/MBL

Current Length Picture:


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 3, 2015)

I want in.
Has anyone obtained 12 inches in 12 months?
And if so can you post examples?

I need the inspiration...........


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 3, 2015)

CurlyMoo said:


> I want in.
> Has anyone obtained 12 inches in 12 months?
> And if so can you post examples?
> 
> I need the inspiration...........



Check out this link A member by the name of Inspiired reached beyond her goal with this challenge. Very inspirational:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/12-inches-in-12-months-2012.591027/page-31


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in! I'm away from my computer right now but I will post my starting pic soon. I've been in a rut for the last 5 months
because of large number of   life changes that have occurred (all positive thankfully). I'm so excited! 

Starting length: grazing wl
Goal length: Hip length with full hemline.


----------



## nothidden (Nov 3, 2015)

CurlyMoo said:


> I want in.
> Has anyone obtained 12 inches in 12 months?
> And if so can you post examples?
> 
> I need the inspiration...........


I've never tried, but I'm sure I get the 'usual' .5"/month.  To see more growth I'll have to get serious about the Inversion Method (which I know works for me) and continue w/my protein drinks.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in!  I am recommitted to my hair after slacking due to school and just general stress, so this challenge comes at a good time. 

I will consider the suggestions and repost when I decided on my methods.  

Current Length: CBL - stretched
Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches: MBL - stretched
Starting Pic: I will post on Dec. 1


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 3, 2015)

So I bumped into this thread about carrot juice and it's benefits in hair growth and thickness.

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/new-carrot-juice-hair-growth-challenge.24008/


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in.
Current length: Apl
Goal length: Waist length
I will post a starting pic sometime next month when I straighten my hair


----------



## Kells (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome, awesome!
We have good size group so far; from the likes in the first post I take it we have 12 Ladies.
Everyone seems to have an idea on how they'll reach their goals.

I will take my MSM, continue bunning as a protective style, no heat, silk scarf-it at night. 
Those things I can do out the gate, for sure.

What I need to work on is drinking more water, working out and scalp massages.

ETA: I also plan to get one of those length check the-shirts.


----------



## Kells (Nov 4, 2015)

Rastafarai said:


> Check out this link A member by the name of Inspiired reached beyond her goal with this challenge. Very inspirational:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/12-inches-in-12-months-2012.591027/page-31


Oh yeah, thank you for linking the thread Rastafarai.
An inch a month is definitely possible but consistency and retaining length over the course of an entire year is whoooole 'nother level of dedication, but we can do it!


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a question. I noticed one of the requirements is _no heat_. We need to use heat for length checks, right? Also no heat means not even once a month? I was going to join but I need my once a month dominican blowouts, lol and also sometimes I just need to let it loose but it's not often. Most of the time I'm in a protective style.

Current Length: APL
Length Goals: Short Term: BSL Long Term: MBL
Texture: Natural, 3b
Challenges: None yet but looking forward to joining one


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2015)

@Caramel74 I need my blowouts too! I retain much better with straight hair. I get a blowout and trim every 3 months.


----------



## nothidden (Nov 4, 2015)

@Caramel74, the 20 items are suggestions.  I have no plans of doing GHE, the baggy method, or reciting an affirmation.  I'm keeping it simple and doing what I know works for me.

I'm looking forward to getting started.  Already allotted days 1-7 as my Inversion Method days.


----------



## nothidden (Nov 4, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> So I bumped into this thread about carrot juice and it's benefits in hair growth and thickness.
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/new-carrot-juice-hair-growth-challenge.24008/


Thx for the post.  I just bought bags of carrots to add to curried veggies, but now I have other plans.  Saw a few ways to use them here: http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/carrots-for-hair-growth/.  Will definitely be trying the carrot hair mask w/banana.  Maybe I'll introduce fenugreek, too.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 4, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @Caramel74 I need my blowouts too! I retain much better with straight hair. I get a blowout and trim every 3 months.



That's awesome! You must really look forward to it and feel fantastic.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 4, 2015)

nothidden said:


> @Caramel74, the 20 items are suggestions.  I have no plans of doing GHE, the baggy method, or reciting an affirmation.  I'm keeping it simple and doing what I know works for me.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting started.  Already allotted days 1-7 as my Inversion Method days.



oh ok thank you! That inversion method is amazing ( one inch in seven days), now i see how 12 inches in 12 months is possible. You're going to do great, I can tell. How exciting!


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok I'm officially in.

*Starting Length : APL
Ultimate Goal Length: MBL*

I think my hair is too thin for anything longer than BSL or MBL. I'd be really happy with either of those. I'm happy now with healthy all-one-length APL. It seems like every time I cut my hair and start over I end up the same place no matter what so I'm hanging in there just keeping my hair moisturized and in protective styles. I'll try to achieve the longest I can as long as it's healthy and not too thin. WL would be really pretty if I could/can, so we shall see...


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 4, 2015)

nothidden said:


> Thx for the post.  I just bought bags of carrots to add to curried veggies, but now I have other plans.  Saw a few ways to use them here: http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/carrots-for-hair-growth/.  Will definitely be trying the carrot hair mask w/banana.  Maybe I'll introduce fenugreek, too.



I'm glad it helped... That carrot and banana hair mask sounds good. What collapsing fenugreek do? I remember taking that to increase my milk supply. I had to stop I started smelling like maple syrup


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 4, 2015)

@Caramel74  Your hair looks lovely, and it doesn't look thin to me. I wish I could get my hair that straight but it just poofs up seconds later.


----------



## Kells (Nov 5, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> I'm glad it helped... That carrot and banana hair mask sounds good. What collapsing fenugreek do? I remember taking that to increase my milk supply. I had to stop I started smelling like maple syrup


You know, I was doing fenugreek rinses a few weeks ago and I low-key liked the maple smell lol, but I hear you though.
Too much syrupy smell begins to smell a little like pee to me.


----------



## GrenadianGal (Nov 5, 2015)

Let the challenges begin.
Current length unstretched: CBL
Goal unstretched : APL
Goal stretched :BSL


----------



## nothidden (Nov 5, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> I'm glad it helped... That carrot and banana hair mask sounds good. What collapsing fenugreek do? I remember taking that to increase my milk supply. I had to stop I started smelling like maple syrup


LOL...I have read about the 'maple syrup' affect.  I have also read that fenugreek is used for hair loss.  When applied to the scalp, it stimulates growth among other things.  You have to soak the seeds then mush and add to a mask.


----------



## YesToHair! (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey everyone!

been lurking for about 4 months now, learnt tons!still struggling with a Regi....but ready to jump in. Did the BC end Oct to half an inch all over currently

Would like to joing this challenge:
Current length : just post BC
Goal : curly SL/CBL, straight BSL


----------



## Kells (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome YestoHair1!
If you haven't already, 'like' the first post and you're in.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 5, 2015)

Checking in!
Current length: BSB (at shortest layers); MBL (at longest layers)
Goal: Full WL (at shortest layers especially)

The last time I was really active on the forum, it was to reach WL. I did that with a year of protective styling. Knowing for sure I could reach waist length gave me the freedom to experiment a lot more with my hair. Now, I'd really like to nail down my 80-90% WnG regimen so that I can retain and maintain WL with mostly loose hair.
Will post starting pic at start time.


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 5, 2015)

nothidden said:


> LOL...I have read about the 'maple syrup' affect.  I have also read that fenugreek is used for hair loss.  When applied to the scalp, it stimulates growth among other things.  You have to soak the seeds then mush and add to a mask.


 I have some leftover powder in capsules. Do you think those would still work?


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm in. I haven't been on top of my hair game in a while. I'll be back with a regimen.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in!
Currently: APL stretched
Goal: MBL stretched
I'm in crochet braids until next week, I'll post starting pics after the takedown

Is already know I need to get more water in and exercise more, I'll see what other suggestions I can incorporate.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 6, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> @Caramel74  Your hair looks lovely, and it doesn't look thin to me. I wish I could get my hair that straight but it just poofs up seconds later.



Thank you  I can't get it that straight, I went to the Dominican salon. They're miracle workers when it comes to getting hair that straight.


----------



## nothidden (Nov 6, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> I have some leftover powder in capsules. Do you think those would still work?


I don't see why not.  I have the seeds which is why I mentioned using them.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in hopefully you ladies can offer me some tips. I have been mod back length in the back and shoulder length in the front for the past 5 years. It grows out, I cut off splits and by the end of a year I am right back where I started. I don't drink enough water or excersise like I should.  I don't moisturize daily but my hair is always protective styled and not dry. I get most of my breakage in the shampoo and condition phase of my regimen as my hair is up most of the time. I was also just diagnosed with hypothyroidism which can hinder hair growth.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2015)

I think I want to do this challenge but it seems awfully time consuming with the GHE and scalp massages and all. It might be more than my  schedule will allow but I do want to lurk a bit before I decide. So there, I'm your official lurker for a couple months, lol


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 7, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I think I want to do this challenge but it seems awfully time consuming with the GHE and scalp massages and all. It might be farore than me  schedule will allow but I do want to lurk a bit.before I decide. So there, I'm your official lurker for a coupLe months, lol


 
Those were just suggestions. You can do as little or as much as you would like. Whatever you feel you need to do to get the 12 inches is up to you, just get them inches


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2015)

SexySin985 said:


> Those were just suggestions. You can do as little or as much as you would like. Whatever you feel you need to do to get the 12 inches is up to you, just get them inches


Okay now this my schedule can handle.  Thanks


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 7, 2015)

I will join.  I am recommitting myself to a lot of things, and my hair is one of them.
Current length- - MBL stretched
Goal length-- TBL stretched

GHE 3x a week
Castor oil
Multivitamin and Vitamin B Complex 
Daily walking or home workout
Moisturizing and sealing every other day
Twists, buns, and twistouts as protective styles
Lots of water
No heat except for length checks
Using my satin bonnet nightly

Working on the balanced diet portion...

I will post my starting picture soon.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm down.

I chopped WL relaxed hair 2 years ago to go natural.

I have been wearing wigs since then...with the occasional WnG.

I haven't been on the "hair side" since forever. I do alot of this anyway, so it should be a breeze.

Just need to be more accountable. I am lazy with my detangling which is causing SSKs.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Nov 8, 2015)

I failed.

LOL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2015)

*1*.* Scalp massages everyday *
- using JBCO with added rosemary, peppermint and lavender essential oils on my scalp only. Moisturize using Donna Marie Super Buttercreme or Shea aloe butter from FNWL and sealing with evoo doctored with ylang ylang essential oil for the scent. 

*2*. *Protective styles/low manipulation styles at at least 3 to 5 days out of the week* 
- using wigs about 95% of the time. 

*3. No heat until the end of the challenge*. 
-I rarely use any heat anyway so this would be a breeze.

*4.* *Mild exercise often*, 
- hardcore exercising already 3-4 days a week so another breeze for me.

*5.* *Incorporate either the Green House Effect or baggying method nightly/weekly, *
-This one's a challenge for me because of time. 

*6. Trims only when absolutely necessary; preferably the "search and destroy" method if you can.* 
-Last trim was in February this year, next one maybe February next year.

*7. Moisturize and seal everyday.* 
-See my answer to question #1. 

*8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep condition, pre-poo if you must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling),* 
- I don't even know why I stopped pre-pooing but this is a great reason to start again. Got lots of coconut oil.

*9. In the winter month when wearing hats, wear either a silk bonnet underneath the hat OR have silk lining in the hat to protect hair. 
-*I livein the tropics - it is hardly ever cold here, thank God.

*10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!* 
-I do have both so this is good for me. 

*11. Drink lots of water*. 
-I got a water app for this same purpose a few months ago so I'm okay with this one too. 

*12. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. Make sure to try and incorporate many fruits and vegetables each day. Foods that really promote hair growth: Fish (omega 3 fatty acids), eggs (omega 3 fatty acids), oranges (full of vitamin c), nuts (particularly almonds which strengthen hair and produces a shine), carrots (full of vitamin A and makes hair shiny), broccoli (calcium), spinach, bananas (full of biotin), meat/fish (protein), etc. As for vegetables, even if you don't like them now, your taste buds will adapt to the tastes and you may start to love them!* 
- Yup, I have got to go out and purchase some fresh fruits and veggies for this as well. I eat them but not as much as I should. I do however detox my body regularly so I believe this helps me a lot.

*13. Take a daily multi-vitamin.* Currently taking Nature's Way ALIVE, Beautifully Bamboo, Manetabolism, Biotin, Noecell Super Collagen + C and Jarrow Formulas MSM

*14. Use a growth aid. It can be anything from CastorOil, JBCO, Sulfur infused oils, supplements etc. The list is endless.* -I'm using JBCO and my many daily vitamins.

*15. Reduce stress. Don't worry, be happy! Yoga, meditation, relaxing, simply reduce it because it can slow down hair growth. SLEEP. SMILE. BREATHE - scalp massages in #1 can help! *
-Breathing, smiling, relaxing, exercising comes easy for me. 

*16. If you are relaxed/texlaxed/transitioning, try your best to stretch your relaxers to as long as you feel is reasonable. Simply try to keep your hair in the best shape possible.* 
-I texlax but not often at all. My last texlax was in May and it looks the next one may be in March or May next year. 

*17. Every day, say a positive affirmation about yourself to motivate yourself. If you believe, YOU ARE.* 
-I do believe so therefore I AM!

*18. Although we're checking in every 3 months; every 2 months do a length check for your own records to see how you are coming along.* 
-Have to work on this when I take my cornrows down.

*19. Every month simply post on the wall on how you're doing, how much growth you have had etc.* 
-Okay.

*20. Last but not least, we are a community, come back to this post as often as possible to offer/seek support, post any new tips/finds and positive motivational comments. *
-Done.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LENGTH CHECK DATES ARE EVERY 3 MONTHS:
* March 1, 2016.
* June 1, 2016.
*September 1, 2016.
* December 1, 2016 - FINAL REVEAL AND CHALLENGE RESULTS.

‘*Like’ this post to join the challenge and include this info in your post:* Done

*Current Length*: SL
*Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches*: BSL
*Starting Pic:*After my cornrow take down. To be added later.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We still have a full month before this challenge starts on December 1, 2015, so no rush on the starting pic. If you would like to wait until closer to the start of the challenge to post your pic, that’s perfectly fine.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> So I bumped into this thread about carrot juice and it's benefits in hair growth and thickness.
> 
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/new-carrot-juice-hair-growth-challenge.24008/


Oh wow, I love carrot juice but it makes me fat so I'll stick with vitamin A supplements. I will have to add that to my vitamin regimen.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 8, 2015)

Okay, here's my plan:

Low manipulation styles.  Old school updos and WNGs with lots of TLC for my ends.

No (direct) heat until the end of the challenge.  I may roller set or flexi rod set at some point.  I have a cousin who is getting married this coming spring, so I may change my hair up for her wedding.

Exercise:  Walking 5 days a week, strength training 3 days a week

Use castor oil and pumpkin seed oil as growth aid, and massage nightly then GHE in plaits after work until I go to bed

Trims only when absolutely necessary; preferably the "search and destroy" method if you can

Pre-poo, cleanse, and deep condition once a week 

Use a silk lined hat

Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!

Water and clean diet


I have been thinking about adding Ayurveda products to my regimen. I'm going to do a bit more research, and then make my decision about my regimen.


----------



## Kells (Nov 8, 2015)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I'm in hopefully you ladies can offer me some tips. I have been mod back length in the back and shoulder length in the front for the past 5 years. It grows out, I cut off splits and by the end of a year I am right back where I started. I don't drink enough water or excersise like I should.  I don't moisturize daily but my hair is always protective styled and not dry. I get most of my breakage in the shampoo and condition phase of my regimen as my hair is up most of the time. I was also just diagnosed with hypothyroidism which can hinder hair growth.


Hi @curlytwirly06 from the sounds of it, you're doing 1 trim a year? or how often?
How much do you end up cutting?
If it's what I think it is, it sounds like you end up with see-through wispy ends and could possibly stand to do a little more frequent dusting or search-and-destroy to prevent the ends from splitting up too far and breaking.

What kind of shampoo and conditioner are you using?
SL is that sucky stage for the ends, so you'd really have to tweak the regimen a bit to really baby those front ends.
All that said, I know it must be hard to know how much of a role hypothyroid plays in breakage for you.

Will you be able to submit a picture later?


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kells said:


> Hi @curlytwirly06 from the sounds of it, you're doing 1 trim a year? or how often?
> How much do you end up cutting?
> If it's what I think it is, it sounds like you end up with see-through wispy ends and could possibly stand to do a little more frequent dusting or search-and-destroy to prevent the ends from splitting up too far and breaking.
> 
> ...



I really want to but I am in braids right now so I will update my post when I take them out. I actually trim once a month/ every 6 weeks because if I dont I dont like the feel of my ends. I also think I am going to start using black castor oil to seal my ends and start doing so more than once a week. I dont have the time or patience for search and destroying so I just do mini twists and snip off the ends. I am still searching for a tried and true shampoo / and conditioner. If you have any suggestions I would gladly take them. I use so much product throughout the week that if I dont shampoo with a clarifying shampoo at the end my deep conditioner wont take as well and neither do my leave- ins. Right now I am looking for a shampoo that is a clarify that I can use on a weekly bases and a conditioner that actually has enough slip for me to detangle. 

Hypothyroidism defiantly plays a big part in my stunted growth but hopefully I can work past it.


----------



## YesToHair! (Nov 9, 2015)

Scalp oiled + 5min massage....check
5min Inversion....                      check
3L water  intake...                     check

Now for that walk!...can't wait for challenge to officially begin


----------



## Kells (Nov 10, 2015)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I really want to but I am in braids right now so I will update my post when I take them out. I actually trim once a month/ every 6 weeks because if I dont I dont like the feel of my ends. I also think I am going to start using black castor oil to seal my ends and start doing so more than once a week. I dont have the time or patience for search and destroying so I just do mini twists and snip off the ends. I am still searching for a tried and true shampoo / and conditioner. If you have any suggestions I would gladly take them. I use so much product throughout the week that if I dont shampoo with a clarifying shampoo at the end my deep conditioner wont take as well and neither do my leave- ins. Right now I am looking for a shampoo that is a clarify that I can use on a weekly bases and a conditioner that actually has enough slip for me to detangle.
> 
> Hypothyroidism defiantly plays a big part in my stunted growth but hopefully I can work past it.


Okay, sounds like you've been doing a lot lol
 I hear you on having no patience for S&D; I don't either. I just do a straight trim.
How much are you trimming 4-6 weeks? Hopefully not up to half an inch.

In terms of shampoo and conditioner, IDK what you've tried already but Shea Moisture would be a good start.  No cones, parabens, and all that extra stuff in it and there are sets to address whatever issue you have.

What products are you using on your hair throughout the week? Cleansing, conditioning, styling and all.
If you don't have this book yet; buy it. It should help you a lot.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Science-Black-Hair-Comprehensive/dp/0984518428


----------



## LadyAmani (Nov 11, 2015)

I had to stop doing GHE. It was leaving me with chest congestion or something with my sinuses. I felt like i had a cold. I have been doing cardio on the elliptical for 30 mins every night instead.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in...  I am at TWA right now.  I want to be APL (stretched) at the end of next year.


----------



## An_gell (Nov 11, 2015)

Yasss! I need this in my life. I'm in saving my spot. I will be back to post information later.


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd like join!
This is my first post too  I've lurked on and off for years and recently joined again this summer. I need the accountability of this challenge so here goes:


1. Scalp massages everyday. We should be moisturizing everyday even with protective styling so take a few minutes to massage your scalp with your fingers!. If you have soreness, avoid that area of your head and/or do it more gentler like a relaxing gentle massage; these few minutes could be your relaxation and reflection time. Feel free to incorporate stimulating/nourishing essential oils to your carrier oil. Yes

2. Protective styles/low manipulation styles at at least 3 to 5 days out of the week. Crotchet braids for 6-8 weeks, 1-2 weeks off for the next year. 

4. Mild exercise often, this could be in the form of a brisk walk daily. Alter for your wants and needs. Walking daily as part of my commute.

5. Incorporate either the Green House Effect or baggying method nightly/weekly, (depends on what styles you'll be wearing) Yes, nightly.

6. Trims only when absolutely necessary; preferably the "search and destroy" method if you can. Every 8-16 weeks after braids.

7. Moisturize and seal everyday. 
Will spray braids with S-curl and seal with safflower oil every few days.

8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep condition, pre-poo if you must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling), make sure to detangle (includes finger combing) and divide hair into sections when washing it. Yes, will wash once a week. 

10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both! Yes, silk scarf over baggy.

11. Drink lots of water. I can assure you that if it wasn't for water, my hair wouldn't have grown to the length it is now. Drink it anyways for your health. Water allows the nutrients to circulate throughout your body. Yes

12. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. Make sure to try and incorporate many fruits and vegetables each day. Foods that really promote hair growth: Fish (omega 3 fatty acids), eggs (omega 3 fatty acids), oranges (full of vitamin c), nuts (particularly almonds which strengthen hair and produces a shine), carrots (full of vitamin A and makes hair shiny), broccoli (calcium), spinach, bananas (full of biotin), meat/fish (protein), etc. As for vegetables, even if you don't like them now, your taste buds will adapt to the tastes and you may start to love them! Yes! I've been having the Drink your way to waist length shake every morning since August, spinach salad for lunch 3-5 times a week, a cup of carrot juice and a cup of daily greens veggie juice each daily.

13. Take a daily multi-vitamin. Yes! I take gummy multi, gummy biotin (Natures Bounty),msm, bamboo, collagen, vitamin C and protein powder and Mineral Rich in my morning shake. 

14. Use a growth aid. It can be anything from CastorOil, JBCO, Sulfur infused oils, supplements etc. The list is endless. Yes. I've used various oils but will start a new mix today of MTG, MN, JBCO and peppermint oil. Since I've been in braids I also spray a mix of water, aloe Vera juice, msm, peppermint, tea tree and eucalyptus oils on my scalp every morning for scalp health. 

15. Reduce stress. Don't worry, be happy! Yoga, meditation, relaxing, simply reduce it because it can slow down hair growth. SLEEP. SMILE. BREATHE - scalp massages in #1 can help! Trying to get more sleep, lol!

17. Every day, say a positive affirmation about yourself to motivate yourself. If you believe, YOU ARE. Believing God that I'll regrow my bald spots and have healthy hair everyday!

18. Although we're checking in every 3 months; every 2 months do a length check for your own records to see how you are coming along. Will do.

19. Every month simply post on the wall on how you're doing, how much growth you have had etc. Will do.

20. Last but not least, we are a community, come back to this post as often as possible to offer/seek support, post any new tips/finds and positive motivational comments. Yes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LENGTH CHECK DATES ARE EVERY 3 MONTHS:
* March 1, 2016.
* June 1, 2016. 
*September 1, 2016.
* December 1, 2016 - FINAL REVEAL AND CHALLENGE RESULTS.

‘Like’ this post to join the challenge and include this info in your post: Done

Current Length: CBL in back, lip length in the front.
Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches: MBL

I'm currently in crotchet braids so will post a starting pic at takedown which would be mid to late December if that's ok. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## An_gell (Nov 15, 2015)

Current Length:BSB/BSL
Goal LengthHaving Retained 12 inches: full Mid back
Starting Pic:


----------



## Ajna (Nov 15, 2015)

I have been lurking on this thread for the past week. I kind of gave up on growth for the past year not saying I did not want it to grow but I wanted to figure out a routine and all of that. 

Now that I have a reggie that works for me I wonder can I actually grow 12 inches in a year? The top of my hair grows super slow and the back is like a weed which is a mess when wearing it curly. But I think I am going to do the bun thing for the winter and while I love a trim I wonder if I seek and destroy every month could I save a lot of money and keep some length??

Not sure all of what I am going to do but I am so willing to try.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 17, 2015)

Can I lurk in here? I feel a bit overwhelmed with the planning part of it but I know I want to grow out my hair especially since I just gave myself a hair cut. The check in dates would probably keep me on track with my regular trims and what not.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in! This will be a real challenge, But 12 inches in 12 months I'm up in here.

Current Length: Grazing BSL
Goal Length Having Retained 12 Inches:  Between Waist and whip
Starting Pic: Below


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 17, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for the past week. I kind of gave up on growth for the past year not saying I did not want it to grow but I wanted to figure out a routine and all of that.
> 
> Now that I have a reggie that works for me I wonder can I actually grow 12 inches in a year? The top of my hair grows super slow and the back is like a weed which is a mess when wearing it curly. But I think I am going to do the bun thing for the winter and while I love a trim I wonder if I seek and destroy every month could I save a lot of money and keep some length??
> 
> Not sure all of what I am going to do but I am so willing to try.



Ajna my hair grows the same way, slow in the top and sides and much faster in the back, feels like I'm growing a mullet sometimes! I'm massaging the front longer every night in hopes that growth in that area will catch up.


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 17, 2015)

KammyGirl said:


> Can I lurk in here? I feel a bit overwhelmed with the planning part of it but I know I want to grow out my hair especially since I just gave myself a hair cut. The check in dates would probably keep me on track with my regular trims and what not.



Between my vitamins, diet and growth aids I feel like I'm doing a lot but I didn't start all at once. It helps to plan and add new routines slowly.


----------



## Ajna (Nov 18, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> Ajna my hair grows the same way, slow in the top and sides and much faster in the back, feels like I'm growing a mullet sometimes! I'm massaging the front longer every night in hopes that growth in that area will catch up.



LOL @ mullet I so know the feeling! Funny you mentioned the massaging I just started that this week!
Even if it does not work for my length I have to tell you it is such a stress reliever, funny how I did not realize that.


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 18, 2015)

I just scheduled to have a wash, deep condition, color and trim on the 30th. I will update then.
I'm happy to see all the challengers positing!! 2016 will be our year ladies! Long, strong, and healthy hair, here we come!!!


----------



## Kells (Nov 19, 2015)

Ajna said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for the past week. I kind of gave up on growth for the past year not saying I did not want it to grow but I wanted to figure out a routine and all of that.
> 
> Now that I have a reggie that works for me I wonder can I actually grow 12 inches in a year? The top of my hair grows super slow and the back is like a weed which is a mess when wearing it curly. But I think I am going to do the bun thing for the winter and while I love a trim I wonder if I seek and destroy every month could I save a lot of money and keep some length??
> 
> Not sure all of what I am going to do but I am so willing to try.



It's worth a shot Ajna; we'll all be in here tryin!



KammyGirl said:


> Can I lurk in here? I feel a bit overwhelmed with the planning part of it but I know I want to grow out my hair especially since I just gave myself a hair cut. The check in dates would probably keep me on track with my regular trims and what not.



Of course you can lurk Kammy.  Whenever you want to jump in, just pick and choose what methods will work with you.
We still have 11 more days before we officially start.


----------



## Kells (Nov 19, 2015)

SexySin985 said:


> I just scheduled to have a wash, deep condition, color and trim on the 30th. I will update then.
> I'm happy to see all the challengers positing!! 2016 will be our year ladies! Long, strong, and healthy hair, here we come!!!



Sounds good, I'll be updating the day after you with the starting pic and re-affirm my stats.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 20, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> Between my vitamins, diet and growth aids I feel like I'm doing a lot but I didn't start all at once. It helps to plan and add new routines slowly.


I have a pretty set regimen but looking at the list of things to help growth I feel overwhelmed because I might want to try everything and I'm impatient. If it doesn't feel like it's working right away I'm moving on. Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 20, 2015)

Kells said:


> It's worth a shot Ajna; we'll all be in here tryin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wrote out a mini plan specific for this thread/challenge which works well with my current regimen. I'll stay on the sidelines for now until I'm sure I can commit. But I'll be in here looking for tips.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 20, 2015)

These days I am looking like Celie with all these plaits but I don't care. Protective styling for the win!!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm in.  Current length in bra strap length but I know I need a trim. 12 inches should get me at waist length. 

I'll be doing scalp messages
Oiling my scalp with JBCO. 
Taking Manetabolism 
Inverting once a week
Maybe doing the greenhouse effect.  When I used to do it I always felt sick the next morning so we will see. Pic coming soon


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 21, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I'm in.  Current length in bra strap length but I know I need a trim. 12 inches should get me at waist length.
> 
> I'll be doing scalp messages
> Oiling my scalp with JBCO.
> ...


@NaturallyBri87 are you inverting once a week or one week a month? I'm going to add inversions for the first week every month too. Also, I'm no longer bagging nightly. After the first night using MTG the smell was just too strong! I used my peppermint spray mix in the morning and the MTG smell wore off soon but I can't risk going to work with that smell. What I'm doing now is apply MTG in the evening, then spray my peppermint oil before bed and again in the morning. I have no MTG smell and I'm sure it's also helping me with growth.


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 21, 2015)

Rastafarai said:


> These days I am looking like Celie with all these plaits but I don't care. Protective styling for the win!!!


Lol @Rastafarai that's what wigs are for!


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 21, 2015)

KammyGirl said:


> I have a pretty set regimen but looking at the list of things to help growth I feel overwhelmed because I might want to try everything and I'm impatient. If it doesn't feel like it's working right away I'm moving on. Lol


Lol @KammyGirl I know what you mean. I've been lurking for years on and off and felt that way so many times! Even when things DID work I was so impatient I moved on to the next thing hoping it would work faster, smh!


----------



## Ajna (Nov 21, 2015)

I think as we move into 2016 I want to go for slow and steady. So these are the things I am planning to do.

1.  Drink at least 32 oz of pure water every day
2. Continue with my supplements - I love phyto phytophanere but I am considering millie organics and I think the bamboo is            essential so that will stay
3. Stick with my current regimen, which is wash twice a week once with clay wash and once with a DC, then add oil, leave in, gel and henna every 4-6 weeks
4. Learn how to search and destroy and skip the trims
5. When I get busy go to protective styles such as mini twists, buns or braids

I think my hair is about 10 inches all the way around but I will post a pic later tonight.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 21, 2015)

I would like to join the challenge. I will be protective styling the whole year for 2016. I will utilize wigs the first 6 months,  then wigs for the second half of the year. I am currently in braids, will post a pic when they are removed.

Currently : NL
Goal: MBL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2015)

I just finished applying some sulfur/mn/jbco mix to my scalp and massaging for a brisk 3 minutes. My scalp is nice and tingly right now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 21, 2015)

@Ajna , what is gel henna?


----------



## sugarbaybie (Nov 21, 2015)

Placeholder.
I'm in.


----------



## YesToHair! (Nov 21, 2015)

Scalp oiled and massaged
Having water

Just need to be consistant with my exercise game before challenge officially begins
Also, thinking of going on a high protein diet...


----------



## Ajna (Nov 21, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Ajna , what is gel henna?



My bad it should be a comma 
I think I fixed it so hopefully it will be clear.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2015)

Inversion from the edge of my bed watching TV upside down for 8 minutes - done!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

.........................


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

Aggie said:


> .........................


okay, I'm having a real big problem uploading my progress pic. Since they changed for format of the board, I don't know how to do it anymore. Where it says "upload a file" I tried that and that's not working. Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

....................................I can't do it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> I'm in! This will be a real challenge, But 12 inches in 12 months I'm up in here.
> 
> Current Length: Grazing BSL
> Goal Length Having Retained 12 Inches:  Between Waist and whip
> Starting Pic: Below



Hi @bluenvy, can you or anyone else please walk me through the new picture attachment routine? I'm having a hard time doing this. I don't see the attachment paper clip anymore nor does the Upload a File working for me. There is a constant error reading every time I try to use it. Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow, I finally got it from Onenote. This is my starting pic ladies. I won't be posting another until the end of this challenge. I still need to know how to properly attach the pic as an attachment however.


----------



## zora (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm in!

I'm shoulder length.   My goal is APL throughout my whole head of hair.

Right now the back is definitely achievable by the end of 2016, but the front and side of my hair is chin length, so that'll be a little bit harder.

I plan on doing the following:
-Ghee and Castor Oil treatments
-MSM
-Inversions
-Large water intake
-Weekly shampoos at my Dominican lady
-Summer 2016, I will be braided or weaved up
-Daily wraps


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 23, 2015)

@Aggie
I hit the "More Options" button at the bottom, below reply box.
This brings you to an more detailed screen to reply from.
After I'm done typing,  I hit "Upload a file" button. 
Banner will pop up, now select Choose File. 
Once you select your pic, you should see thumb tack pic of it. 
Now close this out where it says close.
I never see my pic displayed after this, but it doesn't have to be to post. 
Hit Reply to Thread. You should see you post with your pic


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 23, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @Aggie
> I hit the "More Options" button at the bottom, below reply box.
> This brings you to an more detailed screen to reply from.
> After I'm done typing,  I hit "Upload a file" button.
> ...


@Aggie I'm not sure if it's in the same place but after uploading a pic I was able to select "preview thread" and saw my pics in the thread and attached.


----------



## EthansMama (Nov 23, 2015)

I wanted to check in over the weekend but didn't get a chance. Anyhow, I was consistent with applying my MTG/MN mix every night and spraying my essential oil mix every night after MTG and every morning too. I washed Saturday night with Walgreens salacilic acid shampoo (prompted by the scalp health thread ) and conditioned my braids with cholesterol conditioner, just to use it up. I let my scalp breath for the day and went back to MTGing Sunday night.

Things to work on this week:
Massing my scalp more!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @Aggie
> I hit the "More Options" button at the bottom, below reply box.
> This brings you to an more detailed screen to reply from.
> After I'm done typing,  I hit "Upload a file" button.
> ...


 I did all this but it still didn't work earlier today, nor is it working now. I keep getting an error reading. I don't know, I think it's time to hunt for a new computer. I still have a windows xp believe it or not. lol


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks like I can do this from my phone. I think my security settings on my desktop might be interfering with my uploads, bummer!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 27, 2015)

Just ordered a 12 month supply of Manetabolism hair vitamins!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2015)

I just ordered:

-NJoy's Graying Hair Essentials Supplements x 3 bottles
-NJoy's Long and Healthy Hair Growth Oil (sulfur-free)

-1 Saga Remy Front Lace Wig (100% human hair) named TRIVIA for protective styling. This is a really cute wig that I bought in #1 a few months back and this time I bought in color OP27 for a slightly different look during the holidays.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 28, 2015)

@Aggie 

I left out the detail posting pics only from my phone. I have no idea how it works on an desktop.

 I see your pic up though, you working with a good starting length (hang time)! 

Hope you ladies had an great Thanksgiving!
 I washed my hair and decided to do wng. Air dried no heat.
This saved me from using heat, which I wanted to do. 
Is wng considered a protective style in this challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I left out the detail posting pics only from my phone. I have no idea how it works on an desktop.
> 
> ...


Thank you @bluenvy. I am SL right now but fighting to get to APL by March or April next year and then BSB the end of 2016.


----------



## Kells (Nov 28, 2015)

bluenvy said:


> @Aggie
> 
> ..........Is wng considered a protective style in this challenge?


I guess it depends on how often you do your WNG, but since there were no initial rules about WNGs specifically; it'll be whatever you deem it to be.


----------



## Kells (Nov 28, 2015)

So over the next 2 days, I'll be doing a protein treatment and henna and then post starting pics on the 1st!!!


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 29, 2015)

Wngs lasts 3-5 days. Since I was home for the day I went with an wng. Cold weather over here, I won't do them much.

What I will do once weekly, pre poo, wash, co wash & dc. Moisturize and seal, than protect!
My protective styles, braid outs, twist outs, buns, and occasional wng.
With these styles I easily get 3 days or more without it looking crazy. 
Usually m/s every 2-3 days. But for this challenge I will do this daily.
I will massage my scalp during m/s for the day.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 29, 2015)

@Aggie  If your not APL now your a sneeze away!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2015)

Aww @bluenvy, thanks hun. But no, I'm not APL yet but I am sure hoping to get there by March next year.


----------



## YesToHair! (Nov 29, 2015)

The only good thing about having half an inch of hair is that hair day is extremely short. Took down my micro braids today

Pooed with ORS Uplifting Shampoo ( use a lot of oil on my scalp)   
then protein with Aphogee 2min
DC    :  AOHSR
LOC : AVJ/JBCO/Raw Shea Butter

Ready for the challenge...let's do this in 2days!


----------



## Kells (Dec 1, 2015)

Alright here WAS my starting point. 
I would be reaching APL by the next length check-in,
I had trimmed 1/2 inch last night but I don't care for layers too much.  These are just the natural layers that grew out from my BC 1-1/2 years ago, and I typically only straighten for length checks, but I am NOT digging walking around looking like DJ Quik, so I'll be cutting several inches off today to start fresh, so I can start with one length.......around jawline length.
I'll post the pic later today after I do it


----------



## Kells (Dec 1, 2015)

So all-in-all, there's supposed to be 38 ladies in the challenge; so hopefully we'll have more beginning pics posted today.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 1, 2015)

Kells said:


> So all-in-all, there's supposed to be 38 ladies in the challenge; so hopefully we'll have more beginning pics posted today.


I'm getting started w/the Inversion Method tonight (no oil), so hopefully I'll have a pic.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 1, 2015)

Kells said:


> So all-in-all, there's supposed to be 38 ladies in the challenge; so hopefully we'll have more beginning pics posted today.



I'm redoing my crotchet braids this weekend so I'll post my pics on Saturday. They're going to have to be pull checks though, I have my flat iron away YEARS ago! I may straighten at the end of the challenge so will be in the market for one later.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 1, 2015)

I applied liquid gold oil to my scalp and I will invert later tonight.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 1, 2015)

My starting pictures


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I applied liquid gold oil to my scalp and I will invert later tonight.



I'm starting inversions as well! Will also invert nights 1-7 of each month. I'm setting calendar appointments to remind me.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 1, 2015)

jesusislove1526 said:


> My starting pictures



Nice hair! You're exactly where I want to be, APL in the front and MBL in the back.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 1, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> Nice hair! You're exactly where I want to be, APL in the front and MBL in the back.


Thank you EthansMama!


----------



## Kells (Dec 1, 2015)

Current Length: Full Ear Length bob
Goal Length: Full BSL
Starting Pic:





Alright so here's my Dora The Explorer Bob. 
I only decided to do this last night, but I like it and felt so good cutting it off.
My pointer finger in the second picture marks where I'll be by next check, 3 inches down so I'll use that pic for the first length check as a comparison.
For this first quarter, I want to get a Komaza Hair Analysis so I can 'start this thang off right!'
I think I'll be doing primarily PS like wearing flat twists or then do twistouts for the weekend, or lo-manipulation, possibly rollersets.
I'd been experiencing a lot of breakage this year, so I had to ease up off my WnGs, so after my Komaza hair analysis and subsequent strengthening, I'll likely go back into my WnGs in the 2nd quarter.
I still have some Njoy sitting around; I'm gonna use that up and continue taking my herbal supplements.
Now that I have a semi-solid base with this mini-BC, I'm gonna stop being risky and adhere to strictly CG-friendly products.
.................oh yeah, drink more water and get my ass on a treadmill more often


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm getting ready to GHE overnight with my conditioner/water mix and Castor oil.  I've put my hair in 2 flat twists going down each side with the ends braided.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2015)

Massaged my oil mix on my scalp earlier tonight and moistuized my ends. GHE tonight as well and cowashing in the morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 2, 2015)

I did day 2 inversion with mn and peppermint oil. Then I moisturized my ends with sleek and shine cream and sealed with castor/almond/evoo.


----------



## Kells (Dec 3, 2015)

Oiled, massaged and flat twisted last night.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 3, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> I'm starting inversions as well! Will also invert nights 1-7 of each month. I'm setting calendar appointments to remind me.


I'm doing the same thing, and already set my daily reminder.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 3, 2015)

Oiled and massaged with a mixture of JBCO and Doo Gro megathick..now for GHE...


----------



## nothidden (Dec 3, 2015)

Current (Stretched) Length: Back 4.5" (CBL); Front 5.5" (upper lip); Crown 5.5"
Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches:  12" added to the above;  I really just want to see if I can actually get 12" in 12 months.  If not, I'll settle for double what I already have.
Starting Pic: None right now.  This site makes adding pics too difficult.


----------



## coconifah (Dec 3, 2015)

Uggh I wanna join but I dont think I can do no heat for 12 months. I use heat once a month, can I still join?


----------



## Kells (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes you can still join.
On the first page those are just suggestions of what you can do to grow and retain 1 inch/month.
You're just framing your own plan of action.


----------



## coconifah (Dec 3, 2015)

Kells said:


> Yes you can still join.
> On the first page those are just suggestions of what you can do to grow and retain 1 inch/month.
> You're just framing your own plan of action.


Ok then im in. 
I am bsl looking to reach mbl by protective styling and heat once a month only.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 3, 2015)

I inverted today with liquid gold oil on my scalp. I'm looking forward to wash day (Sunday). I want to use my Loreal smooth intense samples


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 4, 2015)

Just for reference, I have high porosity, spongy, frizzy, fine, high density 4a/3c hair. 

Starting pic on 12/7

My weekly regimen will be:

Dry/Damp Detangle with Ghee
Wash /Cowash (depends on hair needs)
Amla powder/Maka powder/ Banana Mix
Mild to moderate protein treatment
Deep condition (with heat)
Roux Porosity Control

Separate hair in 4 sections.
Moisturize w/ Aloe Vera juice/water mix
Apply Leave In ( Soultanicals knot Sauce currently)
Apply Oil (Avocado)
Seal with Soultanicals Marula-Muru Moisture Guru
Cornrow/or plait (lol)

Aphoghee 2 step - monthly

Apply my own version of NJoy's growth oil (nightly)
Apply baggie /GHE under silk scarf ( nightly)
Multivit and Biotin nightly
Wig daily

*Thinking of a method to moisturize /seal with my cornrows/plaits daily.*

* I also will be exploring different products that give me lasting moisture. I need 4 days to be impressed.
I ordered Soultanicals, Oyin, and Qhemet over Black Friday, so I will be experimenting to see what works.*


----------



## nothidden (Dec 4, 2015)

Well that was easy!  Just noticed the "Upload a File" button below  .  So again..

Current (Stretched) Length: Front 5.5" (upper lip); Nape 4.5" (CBL); Crown 5.5"
Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches: 12" added to the above; I really just want to see if I can actually get 12" in 12 months. If not, I'll settle for double what I already have.
Starting Pic: Below...


I am on Day 4 of the Inversion Method (no oil).  I do it in the shower w/Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle after warm water saturates my hair.
I'm sticking with KCKT/coconut water and watered-down KCCC.
This weekend I plan to cleanse w/Terressentials mud wash/coconut water; and apply a DIY conditioner containing avocado and black strap molasses.


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope its not too late for me to join?

I am currently 14 weeks post texlex with a keratin treatment. I've fallen off the wagon for over a year and aim to get back on track in 2016, so this is the perfect challenge for me.

Hair type, fine 4a, and currently different lengths all over due to past breakage! At the back, just below shoulder length.

My regime will be -
Daily vitamins - phyto and natures bounty Hair Nails and Skin
Water intake
Deep conditioning once a week
Inversion every 4 weeks
Exercise at least 3 hours a week

This will be the start, but likely to be reviewed as we go on.

I would be happy with 6 inches of healthy and thicker hair!


----------



## Kells (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Sonia, it's not too late to join. Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 5, 2015)

I am in as well


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2015)

I dont know how I missed this challenge, but count me in!!

Current Length: APL
Goal LengthHaving Retained 12 inches: 22inches, that would put me at Whip length
Starting Pic: See Below

I'm REALLY gonna try to stick to the requirements of this challenge. That would be CRAZY and AWESOME if I could go from APL to WHip length in a year


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm here for it !!!

Will Be ....
1. Scalp massages everyday in mini twist & wash&gos 2x week when protective styling in buns or goddess braid and I don't want to touch my hair until the next wash day.
2. Protective styles/low manipulation: mini twists, buns, goddess braids. So 95% of the time if you count wash n goes as low manipulation
3. Will use heat 4x a year on length checks to assess my hair and trim my ends
4. Exercise 3x a week
5. Green House Effect in mini twists
7. Will moisture and seal (LCO) 2x week on cowash and wash days, mist with water every night before tieing hair up.
8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep condition, pre-poo if you must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling), make sure to detangle (includes finger combing) and divide hair into sections when washing it. (Always)
10. Wear my satin bonnet every night maybe even invest in some nice pillows.
11. 96oz of water a day (let us pray)
12. Will be transitioning into pescetarian (no meat but fish) and then hopefully vegetarian (no meat or fish)  by the end of the year.
13. Take a daily multi-vitamin. Also have Manetabolism (old one) until the end of the year then Country Life plus Biotin lined up.
14. Sulfur Oil/MN
15. Yoga if I can find the time !
17. Pray
*Will also be incorporating Green Smoothies, Protein Shakes, inversions and Bamboo Leaf Tea as much as possible.

Current Length: APL
Goal Length Having Retained 12 inches: Hip and tell me what? Uhmp
Starting Pic:


----------



## islanchile (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

I would like to join the challenge.  I'm short on time so I'll post my regimen later.

In the meantime:

Current length: CBL
Goal length: BSL
Starting pic (see below)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 6, 2015)

I took down my bun once this week to get an good moisture and seal. Been rocking the same bun since. 
Tomorrow is wash day. Thinking of chunky twists to put in to last the week. 
I got three days of walking, gotta increase this I know.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2015)

I forgot to post my reggie:

I'm trying out this new reggie until feb. The reggie is:

Monday: Full MHM (but no DC overnight)
Wednesday: Water rinse (optional)
Friday: Water rinse (might do on Thursday, based on schedule ) 
Inverting once a month using WGHO
Daily massages


----------



## coconifah (Dec 7, 2015)

Can someone please tell me how to upload my pics. You can private message me because I need details lol


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in....
I actually will be taking my braids out this week...
I will post a picture and more info then...

Thanks, guys


----------



## Kells (Dec 7, 2015)

unlvgirl said:


> I am in as well


Hi unlvgirl, do you have your challenge stats and a starting pic?




coconifah said:


> Can someone please tell me how to upload my pics. You can private message me because I need details lol


Hey coconifah, can you not upload it from the upload a file button under the comment box?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 7, 2015)

I washed my hair today. I wanted to do a protein treatment but I didn't have enough time. I think I will do a protein treatment on Wed for when I do my water wash. Detangling wasn't too bad today. I have my hair in twists and letting them air dry overnight. Tomorrow I will bun it up with a side part with a curly bang.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 7, 2015)

coconifah said:


> Can someone please tell me how to upload my pics. You can private message me because I need details lol



If your pics aren't uploading when selecting "upload a file", then you may have to resize the photo. I had to download a photo resizer in order to upload photos and the size could be no more than 250x250.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Ladies!

My starting pic is attached. I've also included a shot of my right side that I'm working on. This area has grown out very different from the rest of my hair, very brittle and weak and breaking after a few inches of growth. This area was also very itchy in my scalp (same on the left side), would thin and/or develop a bald spot, would recover after I treat it for a few months but would end up getting weak and falling out again. Since starting my HHJ again, focusing on my diet, it's the strongest and longest I've seen it in a long time so even though it looks short and broken, I'm very happy with it. I will have to trim off a few inches of damage throughout the year but since I'll be braided up most of the year, will only trim a little at a time. 

I had to include a pic of my braid out fro today because I need to post a nice hair pic already! 

Btw, I removed my crotchet braids on Saturday. I used SM Purif Mask and safflower oil to remove she's hair and build-up, poo'd with SM super fruit, protein treated with Aubrey GBP and DC'd with Keracare humecto(first time and I like!). I'm leaving my hair out this week and used SM restorative conditioner as a leave-in, Elasta QP olive oil and mango butter to moisturize and safflower oil to seal for my braid out. My hair could be a bit more moisturized but this is the softest it's ever been without glycerin based moisturizers. 

I will reinstall crotchet braids next week hopefully. My regimen works best with me in braids. 

Happy hair growing!


----------



## Kells (Dec 7, 2015)

My hair's been in flat 2-strand twists since 2 days after the beginning of the challenge.
I wash and DC once a week, but water rinse everyday.
Today, I did an ACV rinse and water rinsed.
Will oil and massage later tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 7, 2015)

@Kells your Dora bob is too cute


----------



## Kells (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you Prettymetty!
It's cute when it reverts back to natural curl, I almost want to stay at this length and play with it for a while lol
I think before it gets too much longer, I need to do a rod set on it, but then keep it moving.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm going to do this. The shortest layer of my hair is just scraping APL with the Lingest layer scraping MBL. My end goal is MBL hair all over.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 8, 2015)

I took down my twists and bunned it. My twists were so soft and juicy. I also oiled my scalp with WGHO and gave myself a scalp massage


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2015)

I moisturized my hair and massaged my scalp earlier, its nice and invigorating.


----------



## Ajna (Dec 8, 2015)

Currently my hair is in braids so I have been washing them and left the conditioner on my hair. I feel like this marley hair just sucks up everything. But I am spritzing it daily which my hair normally appreciates.
I have not really been doing scalp massages or anything because it feels weird with the big old braid.

I am still contemplating my supplement regimen. Typically I switch every year because it takes like 60 days to see a change but I hope by measuring my hair once a month I will be able to tell if my hair is actually growing. In the past I have felt like I do not get length but my strands feel different like stronger at the roots and I do not shed as much. Anyways I am thinking either beautifully bamboo and keratin or millie organics. 

I was wondering how many inches do you get using a supplement?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 9, 2015)

Currently massaging my scalp and spreading that sebum


----------



## Guinan (Dec 9, 2015)

@Ajna , i take chlorella, but i haven't really measured if it contributes to my hair growth but it def helps with my skin. I find that taking a vitamin, exercising and eating right has my hair growing like weeds.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 10, 2015)

Took my vitamins
Scalp oiled massaged, inverted and having some water

Need to up my exercise and nutrition game!


----------



## coconifah (Dec 11, 2015)

Kells said:


> Hi unlvgirl, do you have your challenge stats and a starting pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey coconifah, can you not upload it from the upload a file button under the comment box?


No it wont let me upload them. Im doing this from my iphone could that be the problem?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2015)

Bout to do my hair. For today I'm water rinsing. I might do a protein treatment too. This weekend I plan on wearing a twistout.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2015)

Wednesday I rinsed my hair blue black and did a Garnier color mask

Yesterday I massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil

Today I massaged my scalp with mn/peppermint oil and wore a baggy


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 11, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> Nice hair! You're exactly where I want to be, APL in the front and MBL in the back.



Me too, MBL is my goal.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 11, 2015)

Kells said:


> I'll be cutting several inches off today to start fresh, so I can start with one length.......around jawline length.
> I'll post the pic later today after I do it
> View attachment 344105
> 
> View attachment 344103



One length hair grows stronger, thicker, and faster. Cutting my hair all one length was the best thing I did for my hair, layers just made my hair look damaged.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2015)

Caramel74 said:


> One length hair grows stronger, thicker, and faster. Cutting my hair all one length was the best thing I did for my hair, layers just made my hair look damaged.


I agree. My retention is excellent when my ends are blunt. There is strength in numbers so fir me thick ends means less breakage.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2015)

Finished my hair. I have my hair twisted and DCing. I will then let it air dry for a possible twistout tomorrow. I went ahead and did a protein treatment using Millcreek Biotin Conditioner. My curls were sooo tight after using protein.

ETA: I massaged my scalp today while I was finger detangling my hair


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I agree. My retention is excellent when my ends are blunt. There is strength in numbers so fir me thick ends means less breakage.


Definitely!


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 12, 2015)

Kells said:


> Hi unlvgirl, do you have your challenge stats and a starting pic?
> 
> I should have them posted today.
> 
> ...


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 12, 2015)

Did a Protein treatment with Apogee 2 step and then deep conditioned overnight last week with shea moisture Manuka honey and Mafura oil......Had hair braided on Wednesday, and will try to wear them for 8 weeks. Will be washing once a week and deep conditioning.....will also be using my MN sulphur oil mix every other day to avoid build up


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 12, 2015)

I want to join!

Current length: About 2 inches from waist length
Goal length: Tailbone length (stretched)

I'll be doing everything on the suggestion list except #16 since it doesn't apply to me. 

Starting pic was taken the day before Thanksgiving. My hand is at my waist.


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 12, 2015)

Can I still join?

My current length: TWA
Goal length: APL unstretched 

Ill be back with a regimen once I figure out what Im using.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 12, 2015)

I currently have a TWA and will post a pic as soon.


----------



## Kells (Dec 12, 2015)

coconifah said:


> No it wont let me upload them. Im doing this from my iphone could that be the problem?


I wouldn't think so, but honestly I don't know.
PeloHello suggested resizing the photo, but if the 'upload a file' button isn't working for you, I guess that wouldn't make a difference.
Can anyone else chime in and with a suggestion for coconifah for uploads from an iPhone?


----------



## Kells (Dec 12, 2015)

Caramel74 said:


> One length hair grows stronger, thicker, and faster. Cutting my hair all one length was the best thing I did for my hair, layers just made my hair look damaged.


Already!
I feel much more confident with retention now that it's one length and it's much easier to detangle too.
You're not lyin about the layers and damaged looking hair; I'm so glad they're gone now lol



LexiDior said:


> Can I still join?
> 
> My current length: TWA
> Goal length: APL unstretched
> ...


Yes you can still join. 
Welcome to the challenge


----------



## Kells (Dec 12, 2015)

Clarified and did a protein treatment today.  
Getting ready to two-strand flat twist and put my hair away for a week, then oil and massage.
Took the last of a supplement I was taking and just got a new one today, Biotin 10K mcg.


----------



## tallowah (Dec 13, 2015)

May I join ?
Will  decide on the "Hows" and take a photo.
I really belive I/We can do this.
My hair  is apprx CBL. It grows but I need to baby ends.
From reading some of your replys I can see my hair totally dislikes twists,of any fashion.
Excited


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been missing from this thread but I have not forgotten about it. I will begin on the 1st of Jan.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kells said:


> Already!
> I feel much more confident with retention now that it's one length and it's much easier to detangle too.
> You're not lyin about the layers and damaged looking hair; I'm so glad they're gone now lol
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 13, 2015)

Just completed my first full week of inversions in .... FAHeva. Also went to the gym twice. My goal this week is to up it to 3 times.

It's definitely babysteps for me if I'm wanting to make permanent changes.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 14, 2015)

Kells said:


> I wouldn't think so, but honestly I don't know.
> PeloHello suggested resizing the photo, but if the 'upload a file' button isn't working for you, I guess that wouldn't make a difference.
> Can anyone else chime in and with a suggestion for coconifah for uploads from an iPhone?


@coconifah the way I uploaded was to choose "upload a file"here under my reply:
 
Then I choose from my photo library. The problem I have every time though is the file taking forever to load, so what I do is after 30 seconds I refresh the page and when I scroll down to my post, the file is already attached. Then I can choose insert thumbnail to put it where I want.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 14, 2015)

Clarify, cowash, and DC this evening.  I did the LCO method after that with my wet hair, KCKT, and grapeseed oil mix.  I'm still trying to decide what I want to do with my hair now, because it's still under the plastic cap that I put on after the LCO.


----------



## Loveygram (Dec 15, 2015)

Finally checking in...
My length at present ranges from 1 to 7 inches depending where you look.
All last summer I wore daily wash and fro's. What I can twist up is now kept safely under a slap.
All I know is this was the biggest hair loss I've ever experienced and I want as much back as I can get. So far patches have already started to fill in so anything is possible.

new pictures to come hopefully

Reggie;
weekly washes mostly water but occasional co washes, clay or vinegar. Shampoo several times a year(coming soon) I just went back to water washing this year because of the heavy loss.
daily massages, moisturizing and oiling if needed.
daily vitamins, minerals and prayer !
monthly inversions- first completed last week

BTW I turned 65 this year and I don't know if it's possible to regain it all but I'm willing to try.

Today hair is moisturized with water, oiled with grape seed oil, twisted and feeling fabulous.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 15, 2015)

After reading this article (  http://www.livestrong.com/article/288179-the-benefits-of-green-tea-to-hair-growth/), I think I'm going to add green tea to my weekly regimen as a spritz right before I apply leave-in and gel.


----------



## Kells (Dec 15, 2015)

tallowah said:


> May I join ?
> Will  decide on the "Hows" and take a photo.
> I really belive I/We can do this.
> My hair  is apprx CBL. It grows but I need to baby ends.
> ...


 Yes you can join, and anyone else watching from the sidelines, you can jump in anytime.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2015)

Washed my hair yesterday. I have my hair in a PS, that I plan to wear till Friday; unless I do my midweek rinse.

EDIT: I also applied some WGHO and massaged my scalp


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 15, 2015)

Just washed my hair and now im DCing. Afterwards I will put in my leave-in and my mix of oil and aloe vera juice. 

Washing my TWA is so much nicer than having to wash APL hair. I miss it but this is really nice.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2015)

I want to join! starting pic is my avatar.

*Current length:*  SL
*Goal length*:  APL or longer
*Plans to reach my goal*:  PS 99% of the time; only flat iron for length checks and Thanksgiving 2016( yeah, only time I'm around all of my family so I'm going to show out!); GHE; inversion; continue taking various hair supplements:Manetabolism, MSM powder, Neocell collagen, and bamboo tea; exercise 3-4 times per week, increase my water intake, and improve my diet.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 15, 2015)

Scalp oiled and massaged with Paltas
D3 inversion done
Manetabolism + 5 MG Biotin taken with 1L water
Protein shake taken
Now going for a brisk walk...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2015)

I just washed my hair with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo.  Now I'm under the dryer with Kerastase Maskeratine. I'm so excited about straightening my hair later today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

I lightly flatironed my hair last night (one pass on 300 degrees) and did a lunar trim. Now I'm back on the grow. I massaged in some liquid gold oil earlier. Now that my hair is straight I will only be applying liquid gold once or twice per week.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm in! Though I'm a slow grower, I feel I will at least break "average" implementing the suggestions. I'm just below BSL though I will post a photo in the next week or two.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

Today's protective style


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 18, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with castor oil and took my Manetabolism


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 18, 2015)

About to do the greenhouse method with my concoction of MnT and oils, then I plan to cowash with VO5 Moisture Milks. 

So far my hair is looking good ladies!!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 18, 2015)

Prepooed with coconut oil, shampooed with Shea Moisture Manuka Intensive Shampoo, DCed with Aussie Moist and LOC under a dryer on cool.

I also went to the gym today but its a part of my life I do on a regular basis anyway...


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's scalp elixir and did a scalp massage;  day 1 of inversion.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have been slipping on baggying at night, but will get back on track tonight. This weekend, I need to go to the salon to get my nape shaped up and to trim some pesky ends that I cannot get to.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Ladies!
I washed my hair with SM super fruit shampoo last night and did an overnight DC with Joico MR balm. I'm going to install crotchet braids today and leave them in for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 19, 2015)

Day 7 Inversion done and dusted!


----------



## Kells (Dec 20, 2015)

Last night, I washed and deep conditioned with a homemade DC, by just adding AVG, coconut oil and red palm oil to a regular condition and steamed for about 35 minutes.  I had a lot less shedding this week; I twisted, oiled and GHE'd.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 20, 2015)

Might start doing the inversion method to help with growth. Already taking Manetabolism but that gives me about 3/4 inch a month. With castor oil and inverting hopefully I can get the full inch. Trying to retain all of my length with wigs


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 20, 2015)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I'm in hopefully you ladies can offer me some tips. I have been mod back length in the back and shoulder length in the front for the past 5 years. It grows out, I cut off splits and by the end of a year I am right back where I started. I don't drink enough water or excersise like I should.  I don't moisturize daily but my hair is always protective styled and not dry. I get most of my breakage in the shampoo and condition phase of my regimen as my hair is up most of the time. I was also just diagnosed with hypothyroidism which can hinder hair growth.


If you are getting most of your breakage in the shampoo and condition phase of your regimen, it sounds like a really good pre-poo oil would help a great deal.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2015)

I haven't washed my hair in a week but I kept my hair in it's PS. Today, I did finger detangled with shea butter. Tomorrow I will wash my hair.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 20, 2015)

Last night I moisturized and sealed my hair.  I will make a scalp oil and sheaaloe tonight...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 20, 2015)

I massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil. I've been wearing buns all weekend...


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 20, 2015)

I did aphogee 2 step treatment, and neutral protein filler after wash today. 
Followed with moisturizing dc that I'm sleeping in. 

My hair been dry lately, hope this do the job to allow moisture back in.

Going to purchase more vitamins this week.   
I need a reminder on staying consistent with fruits and veggies, it easily slips my mind. I go to grocery store every week and still forget them


----------



## nothidden (Dec 21, 2015)

Actually brewed and applied green tea yesterday before my leave-in and gel.  I sprayed the very warm tea all over my head, and my scalp felt wonderful.  It's a keeper. 

I also used Devacurl's No-Poo Decadence, which I haven't used in a while.  I started using an ACV rinse, but I think that might be a bit much during this season (despite the temps).  I love the Decadence line.  My hair felt clean and extraordinarily moisturized.  I think I'll cleanse w/clay on the weekends but with No-Poo during the week.  Right now my wash days are Sunday and Wednesday.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 21, 2015)

Caramel74 said:


> If you are getting most of your breakage in the shampoo and condition phase of your regimen, it sounds like a really good pre-poo oil would help a great deal.


@curlytwirly06  what kind of protective styles do you do? Is it possible your breakage is from tension on the same areas if it's the same styles?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 21, 2015)

Yesterday I washed and massaged my hair (scalp) by using rhassoul clay mixed with water. I then rinsed and DC overnight with diluted tressume. This morning I dried my hair with a heated bonnet while my hair was in twists. I then took the twists down and did a "crown" twist as my protective style. I'll see if I can upload a pic. I plan on keeping my hair like this until next week.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 22, 2015)

Hair dry as the Sahara since wash day on friday...might have over done it with the protein (still learning how to incoporate it)...i guess i must CW and DC tommorrow and baggy


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2015)

Everyone is doing so great in this thread. I'm not an official challenger just been lurking in here and seeing if anything helps me. I tried the inversion and I think I actually did see some growth but how do you all remember to do it nightly for 7 days. It was a struggle. Not sure I'll be able to do that once a month unless I calendar a reminder or something.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep!...set a calender reminder that will help tons.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 22, 2015)

KammyGirl said:


> Everyone is doing so great in this thread. I'm not an official challenger just been lurking in here and seeing if anything helps me. I tried the inversion and I think I actually did see some growth but how do you all remember to do it nightly for 7 days. It was a struggle. Not sure I'll be able to do that once a month unless I calendar a reminder or something.


@YesToHair! --  Yes...I block out the first week of the month, a few months at a time.  Otherwise there is no way I'd remember.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2015)

^^Me too. I try to commit in the beginning of the month for my inversion. After a while, I start to look forward to inverting.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2015)

I M&S my hair and massaged my scalp. I used diluted Giovanni leavein and shea butter to seal.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 22, 2015)

Last night I cowashed and set my hair in a braid out using LOC with my shea aloe mix.  I'm starting to think shea butter and cowashing doesn't mix (my hair felt soft, but coated).


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 22, 2015)

Pre-pooing my hair right now, im going to wash my hair with the Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl sample I have. First time using it so I cant wait to see how this works since It say it doesnt lather.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

I massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil and I'm doing an overnight prepoo with a Kerastase protein conditioner (Volumactive).

Tomorrow I will wash it, airdry and flatiron.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 23, 2015)

I did a scalp massage and inverted; I had to start over because I missed a few days. Day 1 complete.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok so I'll officially start inverting at the top of the year. 

I also came across a thread about the hair cocktail. It's basically an egg shake. I might consider this but I don't want to do too much. Trying to keep it simple


----------



## blueberryd (Dec 23, 2015)

I would love to join too!  I am currently close to bra strap length and want to grow 12 inches in 2016 with 3  trims ....so goal is to net at least 6 full, healthy, inches of hair.  I will post my reggie and starting pic Jan 1.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

I just washed babygirl's hair with Loreal smooth intense samples. I used the shampoo, preconditioner and conditioner. Once it airdries a bit I will attempt to straighten it. She probably won't sit still.

I will wash my hair in a minute,  but it won't be dry until tonight.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 24, 2015)

Yesterday I shampooed with Giovanni Dandruff Shampoo (2% salicylic acid) and followed up with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Shampoo. DCed with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. I oiled and massaged my scalp with my EO blend and grape seed oil and LOC in two cornrows.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 25, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Ok so I'll officially start inverting at the top of the year.
> 
> I also came across a thread about the hair cocktail. It's basically an egg shake. I might consider this but I don't want to do too much. Trying to keep it simple


@NaturallyBri87  I've been drinking the hair cocktail since August last year. It's great for a quick healthy breakfast and I add most of my other vitamins to it also.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

I straightened my hair today and it took 2 hours. I'm only bsb. I can't imagine how long it will take to straighten waist length hair...


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 26, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened my hair today and it took 2 hours. I'm only bsb. I can't imagine how long it will take to straighten waist length hair...


the whole day?????...i guess you'll cope when you get to WL...probably straighten once in 6 months


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm very excited! I have found hair vitamins that do not break me out!!!! Yay!!! They are Solgar Skin, Nails and Hair vitamins. It's got MSM 1000 mg as well as some other vitamins including copper and zinc. I believe the combination is what is making my skin not break out! So happy!
I'm on Day 6 of Inversions and have been massaging my oil mix of MN, sesame, castor, peppermint and rosemary oils! I need to be MBL at least by June!


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 26, 2015)

Im prepooing right now so that I can co wash in an hour. Today i saw strains of hair without bulbs on the end so I think I have some breakage which scares me! My hair was doing so well now this. Hopefully it something I can easily fix.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 26, 2015)

Oiled and massaged scalp with JBCO...


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 27, 2015)

This evening I cowashed with Trader Joe's Nourishing Spa Conditioner and did a short DC with L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damaging Erasing Balm.  I LOCed and sat under my cool dryer for a bit to knock most of the water out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> This evening I cowashed with Trader Joe's Nourishing Spa Conditioner and did a short DC with L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damaging Erasing Balm.  I LOCed and sat under my cool dryer for a bit to knock most of the water out.


How do you like the damage erasing balm? I use it occasionally when my hair is overmoisturized


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2015)

I plan on washing my hair today. I haven't washed it in about a week, but I have kept it in it's protective style. And every couple of days I M&S and massaged my scalp with WGHO.

When I took my hair down the other day to remove tangles my mom mentioned how long my hair was getting. I've noticed alittle growth too. I think I did get a inch this month; now I just have to retain it, lol.


----------



## coconifah (Dec 27, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> @coconifah the way I uploaded was to choose "upload a file"here under my reply:
> View attachment 345461
> Then I choose from my photo library. The problem I have every time though is the file taking forever to load, so what I do is after 30 seconds I refresh the page and when I scroll down to my post, the file is already attached. Then I can choose insert thumbnail to put it where I want.


Ok gonna try because yes it was taking forever to load


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2015)

I just massaged my scalp with liquid gold oil.  It is tingling like crazy.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2015)

I completed day 5 inversion. I've been consistent this week with drinking bamboo tea, and the inversion method.


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 28, 2015)

Today i CW : Tresemme naturals nourishing moisture
DC : SM Manuka honey and Mafura oil intensive hydration
Scalp : oil and massaged with Paltas BKC
 Then sprayed the corn-rows with a mixture of coconut water/AVJ/Avo oil

Will add protein next wash day...


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> How do you like the damage erasing balm? I use it occasionally when my hair is overmoisturized



@Prettymetty

I love it! It's one of the one of the best DCs I've tried in recent years. I now try to pick up a tube whenever I see it at Marshall's.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been DCing weekly and putting my hair in 12-15 chunky twists.  I leave those in until Friday for a twistout and wear that until Sunday or Monday when I do it all again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> I love it! It's one of the one of the best DCs I've tried in recent years. I now try to pick up a tube whenever I see it at Marshall's.


I didn't know they carried it. There is a Marshall' s right my my job...


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2015)

I washed my hair yesterday using rhassoul clay and ACV. I also massaged my scalp with the clay. It felt soooooooo good

I am feeling really positive about obtaining 12 inches next yr .


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I didn't know they carried it. There is a Marshall' s right my my job...



All of the Marshall's in my area carries Joico. Sometimes they just have the conditioner but I am usually able to find it eventually.


----------



## tianhu23 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in!!hair is currently 4".by the end of the year including trims I am hoping for at least 14 inches of hair


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 30, 2015)

Cowash and dc my hair tonight. Massage during dc, now up in a wng ponytail. 

My hair been thirsty for water lately, increasing my cowash days to 3x a week. 

Starting this weekend taking Gnc women's multivitamin with beauty complex (hair skin and nails).

Been indulging this holiday season.
Eating, drinking sodas, and juice more than usual.
Gonna get back to drinking water and teas throughout the day.
Soon as this week is over


----------



## julzinha (Dec 30, 2015)

I would love to join, I feel like I've finally figured out a supplement regimen that works and am ready for my 12+ inches


----------



## tianhu23 (Dec 30, 2015)

julzinha said:


> I would love to join, I feel like I've finally figured out a supplement regimen that works and am ready for my 12+ inches


 What's your supp regimen?


----------



## tianhu23 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm switching back and forth between mineral rich and bamboo supplements every month so that my body doesn't develop a tolerance and they stop working.what supps are you guys taking?kind of want a 3rd one just to be safe.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 30, 2015)

First day successfully drinking 96oz of water + my green smoothie ! Felt so hydrated and fresh all day hopefully faster hair growth and clearer skin will come along with it  Will continue this for the next few weeks to allow my body to fully adjust before added any other liquids (protein shake, bamboo leaf tea)

Off that high note I need to up my hard protein in my regimen I am experiencing some breakage. I did a mild protein (Aphogee 2 Minute) last wash to get me over this hump but it wasn't enough still experiencing breakage. I do my next hard this weekend and will be doing it every other month for now on.


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 30, 2015)

tianhu23 said:


> I'm switching back and forth between mineral rich and bamboo supplements every month so that my body doesn't develop a tolerance and they stop working.what supps are you guys taking?kind of want a 3rd one just to be safe.


I take mineral rich and bamboo everyday  I also take msm, biotin, collagen, protein shakes and a multivitamin. Yes I'm going hard!


----------



## julzinha (Dec 30, 2015)

EthansMama said:


> I take mineral rich and bamboo everyday  I also take msm, biotin, collagen, protein shakes and a multivitamin. Yes I'm going hard!


That is pretty my supplement regimen @tianhu23 except I take everything in high doses especially bamboo and msm. I could that increasing my msm provided greater thickness, less shedding, and more growth


----------



## Guinan (Dec 30, 2015)

tianhu23 said:


> I'm switching back and forth between mineral rich and bamboo supplements every month so that my body doesn't develop a tolerance and they stop working.what supps are you guys taking?kind of want a 3rd one just to be safe.



I use 2tsb of Sunfood's green superfood (see pic below) in my smoothies and then at night time I take a Super Chorella tablet.

I swear by Chorella. But it's not for everyone, lol


----------



## EthansMama (Dec 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I use 2tsb of Sunfood's green superfood (see pic below) in my smoothies and then at night time I take a Super Chorella tablet.
> 
> I swear by Chorella. But it's not for everyone, lol


Yeah I tried chorella years ago  No it's not for everyone  lol


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 30, 2015)

Just did a hot oil treatment. I normally do the LOC method after I was or co wash, does anyone else know another way to moisturize my hair after washes because the LOC method isnt working for my hair.


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 30, 2015)

Just did a hot oil treatment. I normally do the LOC method after I was or co wash, does anyone else know another way to moisturize my hair after washes because the LOC method isnt working for my hair?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2015)

LexiDior said:


> Just did a hot oil treatment. I normally do the LOC method after I was or co wash, does anyone else know another way to moisturize my hair after washes because the LOC method isnt working for my hair?


I moisturize my damp hair after each wash with a creamy leave in and I don't usually seal. My hair stays moist longer without oils


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 30, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I moisturize my damp hair after each wash with a creamy leave in and I don't usually seal. My hair stays moist longer without oils


My relaxed hair liked sealing with oils but im not sure what my natural hair likes but so far LOC isnt cutting it. I havent tried putting in a creamy leave in and thats it. Would a spray leave in work the same?


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 30, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I moisturize my damp hair after each wash with a creamy leave in and I don't usually seal. My hair stays moist longer without oils


My relaxed hair liked sealing with oils but im not sure what my natural hair likes but so far LOC isnt cutting it. I havent tried putting in a creamy leave in and thats it. Would a spray leave in work the same?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2015)

LexiDior said:


> My relaxed hair liked sealing with oils but im not sure what my natural hair likes but so far LOC isnt cutting it. I havent tried putting in a creamy leave in and thats it. Would a spray leave in work the same?


I'm not sure. Spray ins are usually water based. My hair needs something heavier than a spray. If you want you can use a spray and then a cream. Example Chi Keratin mist and Garnier sleek and shine cream.


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 30, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm not sure. Spray ins are usually water based. My hair needs something heavier than a spray. If you want you can use a spray and then a cream. Example Chi Keratin mist and Garnier sleek and shine cream.



Ill try Garnier since I use their shampoo and conditioner. Thanks.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 30, 2015)

Last night I shampooed with Alterna Caviar Repair Instant Recovery Shampoo. The SA at Sephora gave me six sample containers of it to try. I only needed one so the other five will last a while. Not sure if I will buy it, but my hair was super soft post wash, before I even conditioned it.

Here is my starting pic. I will measure my hair later.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I use 2tsb of Sunfood's green superfood (see pic below) in my smoothies and then at night time I take a Super Chorella tablet.
> 
> I swear by Chorella. But it's not for everyone, lol


Just ordered chlorella for its overall health benefits.  Somehow I missed its hair benefits.

I was planning to start IM early since I'm off from work but when you don't set reminders, you forget.  I'll stick to days 1-7.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2015)

LexiDior said:


> Just did a hot oil treatment. I normally do the LOC method after I was or co wash, does anyone else know another way to moisturize my hair after washes because the LOC method isnt working for my hair?



What's your reggie? I see you mentioned using shampoo. Some people can use shampoo without it striping their hair. Do you think the shampoo is causing the dryness? What do you use to DC afterwards? When I need to moisturize my hair, I really like Giovanni Leave in or Alfafia shea butter leave. Both I dilute with water: 2 0z of product and 8 oz of water.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 31, 2015)

Moisturized my hair with nuetrogena triple moisture silk touch leave in cream last night. Today my hair is still nice and soft


----------



## grow (Dec 31, 2015)

I' love to join this chacllenge and thank eeryone or these super helpful posts!

I question an inch a month, but it has happened to me before and I firmly believe that everything is possible, so I'm in!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm going to start inverting tomorrow. I plan to do it the first week of every month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I'm going to start inverting tomorrow. I plan to do it the first week of every month.


I'm starting tomorrow too


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think I ever posted my starting pic...


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2015)

Watering rinsing today and then putting my hair in twists. After viewing another poster's mini twists, I think I'm going to install them next week.


----------



## tianhu23 (Dec 31, 2015)

So i saw something pretty interesting on YouTube today..idr  her name.but she did the inversion method 2 weeks in a row and the first week she got an inch and the second week she got a half inch!this is news to me,but am I just late as usual?anyone tried this?im gonna start the 2 week inversion tomorrow and post pics when I'm done.whos with me??!!really reeeeeally hoping for the same results,seeing as to how I have to clip my ends tomorrow


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2015)

tianhu23 said:


> So i saw something pretty interesting on YouTube today..idr  her name.but she did the inversion method 2 weeks in a row and the first week she got an inch and the second week she got a half inch!this is news to me,but am I just late as usual?anyone tried this?im gonna start the 2 week inversion tomorrow and post pics when I'm done.whos with me??!!really reeeeeally hoping for the same results,seeing as to how I have to clip my ends tomorrow



I've been inverting for awhile now. Have you joined the Inversion Challenge? Sometimes I like inverting and sometimes it's a pain. Between this challenge and inverting, I should be able to measure my growth. Like if I make it to Whip length at the end of next yr, I'll know for a fact that inverting contributed to the growth, lol.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know what happened, I was only supposed to twist my hair for a flat twist/pin-up tomorrow but somehow I ended up twisting my hair in med-size twists. It only took me 1.5hr. I plan on keeping them in for about a week or two. This might be my new PS until I go to the hair salon in Feb. Hopefully now I'll be able to focus on my fitness instead of my hair. Yesterday I went to the gym. I probably wont go again until Monday.

If I can I'll try to upload pics of the twists.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

Finally my starting pic:


----------



## Loveygram (Jan 1, 2016)

Starting pictures only one seems to fit. About 6.5 inches stretched  average

This morning I washed and conditioned with Simply Organics JBCO shampoo and conditioner. Combed and put  in Aveya BCO and Curls  Creme brule whipped curl cream. I plan to stay in so I'll just air dry.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

I inverted today for 5 minutes with mn and peppermint oil


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

*Finally my update for the challenge:*


*Current hair length = *I think I'm APL now but a month ago I wasn't so I guess I'm going for BSB/BSL for 2016.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning = *Mildly Texlaxed once every 10-12 months

*Goal Month = *My birth month - October 2016

*Current Reggie and styling choices - *Wigs, half wigs, buns alternately.

* Regimen: *Wash and DC once a week to every 10 days depending on time available. Prepoo and oil rinse when I color/henna my hair - once a month. Inversion - 1 week a month for 5 minutes each day. Scalp massages for 3-5 minutes before inversions with hair potion/castor oil, MN and essential oils.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *I am 3.5 inches from BSL and I will be exercising, drinking lots of water, keeping up with my vitamin intake and very little manipulation of my hair. My hair does not like to be excessively touched anyway - I learned this the hard way.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2016)

I've consistently been keeping my hair moisturized using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In Creme. Hoping to have less breaking which equals more length retention


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd like to join for the new year


----------



## nothidden (Jan 2, 2016)

IM Day 1 last night, no oil.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2016)

myfaithrising said:


> I'm in!
> Currently: APL stretched
> Goal: MBL stretched
> I'm in crochet braids until next week, I'll post starting pics after the takedown
> ...


Here are my starting pic's


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2016)

myfaithrising said:


> View attachment 347281 View attachment 347283 View attachment 347285
> Here are my starting pic's[/QUOTE
> Once I took the crochet braids down I needed to get rid of an inch or so of raggedy ends so I'm back on my journey to APL


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2016)

I spent yesterday in henna and indigo,  the results were great in terms of color, hopefully I'll get more strength as well


----------



## sky035 (Jan 3, 2016)

Here is my starting pic. I DCed with Aveda Damage Remedy with a mix of conditioner for 30 minutes with a plastic cap & towel, then went to the salon to trim and shape my TWA on December 21, 2015.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 3, 2016)

sooo...it's really hard for me to be consistent with inverting :-( I'll probably just be sticking to my hair vitamins and oiling my scalp with castor oil for growth


----------



## Kells (Jan 4, 2016)

Alright, so I slacked last week with oiling and I washed and DCd yesterday but slacked on twisting it back up. There's no product in it right now, until I buckle down and style it tomorrow, but it still feels well moisturized despite it all.
I measured yesterday and I'm 1 inch down, 11 to go!


Maybe this month I'll begin exercising..
 I still need to tighten up on a few things though. Since I was strengthening my hair and roots at the beginning of the challenge, I didn't massage my scalp very much at all last month, probably only for 1 week, but my hair and scalp are in better condition now, so I feel more confident in doing scalp massages.
I also promised myself I would get a Komaza hair analysis before the next check-in, so I need to get that done.
....ummmmm...other than that, no major changes in my reggie for now.
It's really low-maintenance and during these colder months, I'm loving it


----------



## nothidden (Jan 4, 2016)

Will be completing day 4 of this month's IM session.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> sooo...it's really hard for me to be consistent with inverting :-( I'll probably just be sticking to my hair vitamins and oiling my scalp with castor oil for growth



I used to be the same way. I kept forgetting to invert especially on the weekend. If I skip a day I just start the next. After a while you'll start to remember to invert.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2016)

I took my twists out. I was going to wash my hair but IDK if I feel like it. When I took my twists down, my ends felt so dry. I think I'll wear my hair in a pinned up twistout. My hair was so frizzy in the twists. I def need to work on my mini twists game.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 4, 2016)

pelohello said:


> What's your reggie? I see you mentioned using shampoo. Some people can use shampoo without it striping their hair. Do you think the shampoo is causing the dryness? What do you use to DC afterwards? When I need to moisturize my hair, I really like Giovanni Leave in or Alfafia shea butter leave. Both I dilute with water: 2 0z of product and 8 oz of water.



To shampoo/condition I use Garnier Hyra Recharge. For a DC I switch between ORS replenishing pak and ORS Hairepair Nourshing Conditioner. After I shampoo and DC, I use Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer as a leave-in, my own blend of oils (castor, coconut, EVOO, and others) for the oil and ORS Hairepair Intense Moisture Creme for the cream. To moisturize on any other day I use the Intense Moisture Creme.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 5, 2016)

Fell asleep early last night, but woke up and rolled out of bed to complete my 4th IM session...smh.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2016)

Last night completed day 2 of inversion


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2016)

LexiDior said:


> To shampoo/condition I use Garnier Hyra Recharge. For a DC I switch between ORS replenishing pak and ORS Hairepair Nourshing Conditioner. After I shampoo and DC, I use Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer as a leave-in, my own blend of oils (castor, coconut, EVOO, and others) for the oil and ORS Hairepair Intense Moisture Creme for the cream. To moisturize on any other day I use the Intense Moisture Creme.



Your reggie sounds pretty good; however are the products the best products for your hair? Do they have a lot of silcones/sulfates or other ingredients that could coat the hair shaft thereby blocking moisture from getting into you hair shaft or stripping your hair? Are you lo-po? If so, you may have to DC with heat or possibly more than 30mins. I'm lo-po and the only way for moisture to get into my hair shaft is via a couple of things:

1. I have to have clean hair. I use either clay or ACV to cleanse my hair and scalp. I do this once a week
2. I have to DC with a conditioner that does not have silicones(or is at least down on the ingredient list)
3. I have to dilute my conditioner with water. I use 2oz of conditioner and 8oz of water.
4. I have to DC either overnight or with heat. If I DC with heat, I will DC for about 15-30mins.
5. I dilute my leave-ins. Again 2 oz of leavein (either Giovanni or my DC) and 8 oz of water.

How I came to this conclusion about my hair is through MHM. This may be an un-popular opinion but I always suggest that any new naturals that are unsure about obtaining a regimen that will work effectively for their hair should try out MHM. B/c of MHM I was able to find out soooo much about my hair. Especially what too much moisture and protein looks and feels like, and what products will work for my hair. I have slowly began to re-introduce products in my hair. B/c of MHM I know what my hair looks and feels like when it's at it's best. Have you thought about switching to a moisturizing leave-in, instead of a protein based leave-in. You might have too much protein.


I hope this helps.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2016)

@LexiDior

the ingredients in Garner Hyra charge. The 1st 5 ingredients are the most important. The behentrimonium chloride is a cleansing agent.






Ingredients for the ORS







Both of this products 1st 5ingredients is glycerin. For me too much glycerin is a HUGE no-no.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 6, 2016)

Started Gnc multivitamin today. Still working on exercise and healthy eating.
My water intake improved.

Purchased Grapeseed oil, almond oil, avocado oil, and jojoba oil.

Daily massaging, and moisturize and seal is going well.
My hair is in six braids, pinned up in a bun until next week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

Inversion day 6 no oils
I plan to wash out all the oils tonight and dc with Kerastase Chroma Captive (shine mask).

Then I will detangle and braid my hair until next week. I'm really starting to like my new wig. She's  the perfect length and color


----------



## Kells (Jan 6, 2016)

....Finally flat twisted and oiled yesterday.
Will water rinse, oil and massage later today.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 6, 2016)

I took my chorella tablet today. I still have to invert and massage my scalp. I will do that later on today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Day 4 massaged with NJoy oil and inverting right now


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 6, 2016)

I am beginning to love bantu knots as a protective style during wash day but I can't get around how to unravel the knots and fluff my hair without my hair resulting in a frizzy mess! I think I will try two-strand twisting and then wrapping it up like bantu knots.


----------



## EthansMama (Jan 6, 2016)

tianhu23 said:


> So i saw something pretty interesting on YouTube today..idr  her name.but she did the inversion method 2 weeks in a row and the first week she got an inch and the second week she got a half inch!this is news to me,but am I just late as usual?anyone tried this?im gonna start the 2 week inversion tomorrow and post pics when I'm done.whos with me??!!really reeeeeally hoping for the same results,seeing as to how I have to clip my ends tomorrow


Hmm...I started inverting on the first of the month. I've done it on and off last year but trying to be more consistent so I'm setting monthly calendar reminders on my phone. Im in crotchet braids now buy can see some growth so maybe I'll try inverting for the second week...


----------



## nothidden (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I stocked up on Spirulina and Chlorella (organicburst.com).  I mentioned before (who knows which thread) that I believe my growth spurt (hair and nails) was due to adding Spirulina to my daily smoothies for overall health.  Well, Spirulina and Chlorella contain biotin which is actually used for hair growth.  One or both of them also has Vitamin K which is also good for hair growth.  So when I got home last night to the first of two deliveries, I was quite excited.
  
Of course I had a smoothie last night and then another this morning.  Thanks  again @pelohello for the chlorella tip.

On another note, I am a day behind with this month's IM session but will complete it tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Hmm...I started inverting on the first of the month. I've done it on and off last year but trying to be more consistent so I'm setting monthly calendar reminders on my phone. Im in crotchet braids now buy can see some growth so maybe I'll try inverting for the second week...


I did the first week. In November 2014 I inverted the whole month. That's the only time I got visible growth within a months time. It usually takes a few months for me to notice any growth.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 8, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Well I stocked up on Spirulina and Chlorella (organicburst.com).  I mentioned before (who knows which thread) that I believe my growth spurt (hair and nails) was due to adding Spirulina to my daily smoothies for overall health.  Well, Spirulina and Chlorella contain biotin which is actually used for hair growth.  One or both of them also has Vitamin K which is also good for hair growth.  So when I got home last night to the first of two deliveries, I was quite excited.
> 
> Of course I had a smoothie last night and then another this morning.  Thanks  again @pelohello for the chlorella tip.
> 
> On another note, I am a day behind with this month's IM session but will complete it tonight.



I just finished drinking my smoothie with chlorella. Do/did you have a fussy stomach when taking chlorella?

I don't know if it's the pineapples or the chlorella powder but it has been effecting my (TMI WARNING) bowels so I try to drink it before work. The label on the package did warn that it can cause loose stools in the beginning but I have been taking Chlorella for a yr but in tablets. I hope it mellows out eventually. I didn't have this problem when I was solely taking the tablets.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 8, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I just finished drinking my smoothie with chlorella. Do/did you have a fussy stomach when taking chlorella?
> 
> I don't know if it's the pineapples or the chlorella powder but it has been effecting my (TMI WARNING) bowels so I try to drink it before work. The label on the package did warn that it can cause loose stools in the beginning but I have been taking Chlorella for a yr but in tablets. I hope it mellows out eventually. I didn't have this problem when I was solely taking the tablets.


No fussy stomach but a little looseness which I attributed to something else.  I'll see if that lasts thru the weekend.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 9, 2016)

Hair growth info: 11 Essential Vitamins for Hair Growth  http://bembu.com/hair-growth-vitamins


----------



## islanchile (Jan 9, 2016)

islanchile said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I would like to join the challenge.  I'm short on time so I'll post my regimen later.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay in posting my regimen but I'm still very much onboard with this challenge!  
*
Regimen*: Monthly 1 week inversions; protective styling (currently in crochet braids); multi/HSN/fish oil supplements; Perricone/Primal eating plan; carrot juice; lots and lots of water; strength training min 4x/week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2016)

Day 7 inversions complete, no massage tonight


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> I am beginning to love bantu knots as a protective style during wash day but I can't get around how to unravel the knots and fluff my hair without my hair resulting in a frizzy mess! I think I will try two-strand twisting and then wrapping it up like bantu knots.


I started putting my Bantu knots into 2 strand twists first, to help with stretching. My hair personally didn't feel frizzy. I had no uniform curls though. If I had to wear it after in a non protective style, it'd be perfect to lightly Comb through and wear out. But I'm a PS  thot and refuse to leave my hair out.
Hopefully you'll like this technique


----------



## EthansMama (Jan 10, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Hair growth info: 11 Essential Vitamins for Hair Growth  http://bembu.com/hair-growth-vitamins


Thanks for the link @nothidden


nothidden said:


> Hair growth info: 11 Essential Vitamins for Hair Growth  http://bembu.com/hair-growth-vitamins


Did anyone notice what they wrote about vitamin D?

"5. Vitamin D

Vitamin D promotes healthy follicle growth so you don’t want to run a shortage on it. In order to top up on it you’ll want to schedule regular and brief outings outdoors so you can get some exposure to the sun. You don’t need much in order to keep your body synthesizing its own Vitamin D, but hermitting yourself indoors during the winter months can lead to a deficiency. There are also Vitamin D supplements and hair products that contain it, but they don’t compare to having your body generate its own supply."

I have the slowest growth in the winter time and always felt like my hair just grows better in warm whether but now I'm wondering if it's because I limit my time outdoors when it's cold? I keep hearing how so many Americans are deficient in vitamin D especially black people so I just had a physical requesting my vitamin D levels be checked and I should be going back to the doctor for the results soon. Either way I think I'm going to try to get more sun this winter, either sitting by a window at work if I don't want to go outside. When it's cold I barely leave my office even for lunch breaks


----------



## nothidden (Jan 10, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Thanks for the link @nothiddenDid anyone notice what they wrote about vitamin D?...


YW...I noticed and cringed.  Guess I can stroll around one block in the winter.

"8. Protein", struck me.  I don't give my hair protein treatments, but I do add a scoop of powder to my daily smoothies.  It was good to read that this is enough.

"Protein may not be a vitamin, but *if you want stronger hair that grows thick* you’ll want to make sure that you’re consuming enough protein, or using protein treatments to help your hair. You’ll see products out there that are focused primarily on protein, but you’ll also benefit by eating enough of it in your diet. Vegans and vegetarians need not fret, there are plenty of plant based sources of protein, like quinoa, spinach, broccoli, and more. Protein helps the hair grow strong, and *also helps the speed at which it grows. If you’ve noticed sluggish growth, first check your protein intake*."


----------



## Guinan (Jan 10, 2016)

Oil and scalped massaged. About to take my Chlorella tablet.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 10, 2016)

drank my first waist length cocktail smoothie. it was pretty nasty but i'm gonna stick with it until i use up all the ingredients


----------



## Guinan (Jan 10, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> drank my first waist length cocktail smoothie. it was pretty nasty but i'm gonna stick with it until i use up all the ingredients



What's in your smoothie??


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 10, 2016)

milk,raw wheat germ, wheat germ oil and one raw egg. i discovered it in the "drink your way to waistlength thread" @pelohello


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jan 10, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> milk,raw wheat germ, wheat germ oil and one raw egg. i discovered it in the "drink your way to waistlength thread"


Oooooo I need a vegan version.  
Waist Length Cocktail yum lol


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 10, 2016)

Oiled and massaged with Paltas BKC
Took my vitamins
Sprayed braids with a mixture of coconut water/AVJ/Olive oil
Drank my water...next week is my inversion week


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 10, 2016)

bronxsoloist said:


> Oooooo I need a vegan version.
> Waist Length Cocktail yum lol



Girl you Vegan ? How do you do it ? I'm over here struggling trying to be Vegetarian #ImHungry 

It is official. I will be living in loose mini twist for 2016   . The maintenance and styling (after install) is practically non existent and my wash day was just cut in half. It really kinda don't get no better than that....


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2016)

I started my inversion session for January after a scalp massage.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 11, 2016)

Day 2 of the egg waist length cocktails


----------



## Loveygram (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow (water only wash) this AM. Wide  tooth combed, and smoothed in Aveya HBCO and Curls Crème Brule, then air dried. Love that Crème Brule so far!!!

Started inv. meth yesterday using  organic grape seed oil. I just have a little left so I'll be switching over at some point to org. rosehip seed oil.

For protective styling.... just can't go there right now so I continue to wear my fro mostly shrunken because in that state it looks lush thick and healthy.  I do wear my slaps a lot especially when going out now that it's freezing outside.

My go to smoothie is all organic;
collard greens, apple, carrot, frozen blueberries and water. I now add flax seed, wheatgrass and/or kelp powder, which make it definitely a hair tonic and vegetarian.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 11, 2016)

Massage and oiled my scalp with WGHO.  I put my hair in a cute little updo. I also took my vitamin and drunk 2 chlorella smoothies. 

If my scalp holds up well I'll wash my hair next week, if not I'll wash it Wednesday.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2016)

Day 2 inversion complete.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 12, 2016)

Over the weekend I prepoo overnight, washed and dc this time using heat happy happy thoughts.

I went two years without dcing with heat. I'm taking full blown advantage of my new hard bonnet dryer. Even did a roller set. 

My son turns a year old next month,  so I can officially look forward to my hair growing again.


----------



## grow (Jan 12, 2016)

Day 1 of inversion completed

Laid down with back on bed, head tipped over edge of bed, 5 minutes
No oil, no massage

Off to buy a new juicer!


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 12, 2016)

Poo'd in micro-braids with ORS Uplifting Shampoo

Condish: VO5 berries and cream
DC : AOHSR
Scalp: Paltas Bkc
hair length leave-in : JBCO/KCKT/tiny bit of coconut water

Hoping to only take down these micro braids end Feb, i get so impatient...can't PS longer than 3weeks max at a time


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 12, 2016)

Bought Spirulina today and i'm so excited...i also got bee pollen and i am already taking Chlorella! I'm hoping to get a real growth spurt pretty soon


----------



## Guinan (Jan 12, 2016)

Im trying to figure out how to massage my scalp in my protective style. I wish i had one of those electric massagers


----------



## Guinan (Jan 13, 2016)

Went walking today and took my vitamin. Clay washing my hair today and DCing overnight. I also plan to massage my scalp. This is the longest that I've worn a protective style.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought fast dissolving biotin today 5000mg. I hope it helps my weak nails and speeds up my hair growth.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 13, 2016)

cowashed and did a black tea rinse today


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 13, 2016)

Took my vitamins
Drank 1L water already
Brisk walk
Oiled and massaged with Paltas BKC

About to have my protein shake...

Can't wait for next week, it's my IM week


----------



## nothidden (Jan 14, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought fast dissolving biotin today 5000mg. I hope it helps my weak nails and speeds up my hair growth.


5000??  I'm not getting half that much thru the spirulina and chlorella I take, but my nails grow like crazy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

I did my weekly wash with Cream of Nature detangling shampoo and Kerastase Therapiste mask. My hair smells so good. I'll start back using my sulfur oil tomorrow. I like to let my scalp breathe for about a day after I wash my hair.


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 14, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> milk,raw wheat germ, wheat germ oil and one raw egg. i discovered it in the "drink your way to waistlength thread" @pelohello



Thinking of joining you on this....read the thread today and it's pretty interesting

Also bought l-cysteine today and started with 1000mg...will beef up to 1500 and then 2000mg within the next 2 weeks....i'm 5 weeks into my braids and loving the fact that my hair is all wrapped up even though i seem to be fixated with my new growth. I am always playing with my hands in it


----------



## Kells (Jan 14, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Thanks for the link @nothidden
> 
> Did anyone notice what they wrote about vitamin D?
> 
> ...



I'd just found out how critical vitamin D was, after I'd been reading up on it in the last week or so.  So I've added it to my supplements, because I KNOW I don't get enough vitamin D.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 14, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Im trying to figure out how to massage my scalp in my protective style. I wish i had one of those electric massagers



You know if you put your hand on your head with a firm grip (not sliding your hand or fingers) and wiggle it, it shifts like its a wig moving slightly up, down side to side etc. 

If your hair is still up in an updo try that. This way you won't disturb your style.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 15, 2016)

Kells said:


> I'd just found out how critical vitamin D was, after I'd been reading up on it in the last week or so.  So I've added it to my supplements, because I KNOW I don't get enough vitamin D.


You know I think I'm good on Vitamin D.  My morning walk to the train is about 12 mins and unless the cold is brutal, I always stand outside to wait where the sun is directly on my face.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2016)

I just massaged my scalp for 5 minutes with Gro aut oil and I'm wearing a baggy for 30 minutes.  
I only bought the 1oz bottle,  but since I like this oil I will get the bigger size.


----------



## Kells (Jan 15, 2016)

nothidden said:


> You know I think I'm good on Vitamin D.  My morning walk to the train is about 12 mins and unless the cold is brutal, I always stand outside to wait where the sun is directly on my face.


Nice, I know I need to get my butt outside more often. I have hermit tenancies, so I'll be poppin pills until I program myself to be out in the sun more lol


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 16, 2016)

In my own crazy mind I believe the sun is attracted to me.
It always find me wherever I am. 
I could be walking, driving or a passenger,  its right there smacked in my face on my whole body. Freezing or blazing hot weather. The sun has it out for me lol.

Anywho will pamper my hair this weekend with nice wash, massaging cowash and d/c. 
Roller set, to look cute this week for my birthday.


----------



## Kells (Jan 16, 2016)

Washed, did a moisturizing DC today and put my hair back up in 4 jumbo twists.
Ive been contemplating putting my hair in faux yarn locks.
I was thinking maybe next month, but I think I'll wait until after the next length check, so there's no rush to take them down.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 17, 2016)

Living in the Pacific NW, sometimes we don't see the sun for weeks. I saw it today for about 5 minutes; the first in over a week and a half.  I have to take 10,000 IU of D3 to keep my levels at the normal level. 

Tonight I cowashed with Aveda  Be Curly Co-Wash (sample tube) and conditioned with L'Oreal Oleo Therapy Oil Infused Conditioner. Currently towel drying before setting it for the night.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Definitely lurking for tips so that I can get the most growth for 2016.

So far, my plan includes:

Protein DC on Sundays with Chicoro's Protein Pre-poo once a month (my hair loves protein)

Moisture DC on Thursdays with Hot Oil steaming as pre-poo.

- Daily vitamins (finish my Nioxin then switch to Beautiful Bamboo)
- Vitamin D3, 5000
- Some other supplements TBD
- Raw garlic mixed with turmeric, black pepper and honey

Scalp massages with herb infused oil as much as I remembered for 10 minutes (instead of inverting)

Some sort of moisture cream on ends at least every other night.

Primal diet with Pilates, Hot Yoga and cardio /strength work

Roller sets on regular basis


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 18, 2016)

Its very cold here today in NC so I just cowashed with MNT and V05, then I used my Aphogee leave-in, I also used an ORS moisturizer, ran a little bit of NJoy's growth formula through my scalp and sealed with Jamaican Black Castor Oil.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 18, 2016)

Been taking a break from my egg smoothie until I take these braids and do an official length check this Thursday.. I want to get an accurate starting point to see if it gives me extra growth. 

My Manetabolism gives me about 3/4 inches a month so I'm hoping the smoothie will get me to a full inch.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 18, 2016)

Day 1 Inversion done


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll probably start measuring my hair with a measuring tape after I finish my first bottle of Beautifully Bamboo vitamins which won't be until the second week of February. I'm hoping to see at least an inch of growth. And hopefully by next month I have my regimen together. It's all over the place right now and I know that's preventing me from reaching my maximum growth potential.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2016)

@KinksAndInk you got me over here looking up the beautifully bamboo vitamins lol. I'm ready to try but I need to use aaallllllll of my Manetabolism first.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 19, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @KinksAndInk you got me over here looking up the beautifully bamboo vitamins lol. I'm ready to try but I need to use aaallllllll of my Manetabolism first.



Do it!!! I have the tea and the vitamins so I'm hoping that boosts my growth a bit more. I still have almost a full bottle of Manetabolism (the old formula). I'll probably take those at the end of the year just to use them up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2016)

It's wash day. I get to pamper my hair and scalp


----------



## Guinan (Jan 20, 2016)

I think I'm going to wash my hair today. Well either today or tomorrow. I've had my hair in a bun for almost a week now and my scalp is starting to itch.

I've been slacking with the chlorella but have been consistent with my workouts.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 20, 2016)

I will shampoo tomorrow. I my last wash (cowash) was Sunday and my scalp needs a good cleansing. Though I take a lot of supplements for health reasons, I will see what more I can do for my hair.  

I stay working out.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 20, 2016)

Day 3 Inversion done!


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 21, 2016)

Shampooed with Aubrey GPB and did a DC with Bekura YAM and NaturelleGrow Protein Free DC). Also added Dudley's Cream Protein to the mix. Left overnight and just got done with completing 9 two-strand bantu knots with Jakeala Nappy Butter and Parfait and Darcy's Herbal Leave-In spritz. I mixed in some Jakeala Coconut Juice spritz. My hair feels amazingly moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2016)

I washed my hair last night and let it airdry overnight. Today I will moisturize and redo my celies.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 21, 2016)

Was thinking about doing a dusting over the next few days w/a very light hand.  According to the 2016 http://shop.morroccomethod.com/Lunar-Hair-Care calendar, the 21st thru the 23rd are optimal days to trim for added length.  Also this period is during a full moon (an event our bodies definitely respond to), so maybe this will help.

I am continuing to add Sprirulina and Chlorella powder to my morning smoothies and am still experiencing accelerated nail growth.  I was thinking about making a paste w/green tea to apply to my scalp.

I have been very disciplined about not checking length until the first check-in, 3/1.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 22, 2016)

I applied WGHO and massaged my scalp yesterday. I currently have twists in my hair that I flat twisted in the front and pinned down in the back. I'll probably wear my hair like this until my next wash. No sense of wearing a twistout with this horrible weather.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2016)

I took my fast dissolve biotin pill this morning. I plan to drink about 6 bottles of water today and squeeze in a 15 minute hiit workout.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 22, 2016)

Took my vitamin earlier today and massaged my scalp; but no oil


----------



## nothidden (Jan 22, 2016)

After much procrastination, I finally completed my dusting...

Now I'm thinking of doing a spirulina/chlorella/green tea rinse during tomorrow's blizzard.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Jan 23, 2016)

I measured my hair last week. I measured 17 1/8 inches for the bottom layer  and 20 in for the top layer. I'm currently twisting my hair weekly, and will continue this style at least until March.  I'm loving the protection and predictable routine.


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm in the middle of a henna application using a strong henna tea instead instead of a paste. So far it seems promising. By soaking my hair in the liquid for a few hours I'm hoping to get some of the strengthening effects of henna while maintaining my twists. 

If I can see a difference after rinsing I may make this a monthly or biweekly thing.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 24, 2016)

Massaged my scalp with WGHO. i did a S&D.

I also combed my hair out and put sum tWists in for a stretched twistout tom


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized with Mizani D'Tangle leave in, then moisturized and sealed with my shealoe oil infused butter today. Replait my celies and preparing for bed now.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 25, 2016)

Day 7 Inversion done!!....Next stop February


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 25, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with Gro aut oil yesterday and moisturized my ends with Garnier Sleek and shine cream.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 25, 2016)

Had a bad day decided to do a full wash to unwind : 

Poo : ORS Creamy Aloe
Protein : HASK Keratin Rx
Rinse out : Tresemme naturals
DC : SM Manuka Honey
Leave in spritz : Giovanni direct leave-in/JBCO/Avocado oil/Water...

My equilibrium has been restored!...wash day is so relaxing


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm transitioning and i have to get 12 inches this year because u so miss my bsl natural hair. I've decided to take more pics along the journey and exercise more patience. I've been doing the GHE more regularly and even attempting it at nights for bedtime. This week is no different, as I stay true to the challenge and my goals; eating healthier keeping hair and skin moisturized. Inversion will be done all of this week.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 25, 2016)

I took my twists down that I had put in on stretched hair. It looks ok, but I think I put too many twists, cause it's a little too defined for me. Wash day will either be Wed or Thurs.

I massaged and oiled my scalp with WGHO.

No vitamin today. I have got to do better. On an average I think I take/ingest chlorella maybe 3x's a week. I want to get up to 5x's a week.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 26, 2016)

Meh!...Going to baggy overnight with AOHSR+EVAO+EVCO and hope for the best....my hair VERY dry from the HASK keratin protein!

Can't seem to get this protein thing right, thought my hair loved it and was planning on doing a weekly light protein with grapeseed oil...

I have very fine 4C hair with low density...really thought protein was the best thing....back to the drawing board!


----------



## Jineejay (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey ladies!

I’m a bit late but I’m ready for the next level. You ladies inspired me; I have been slacking. 

Current length stretched: a little pass BSL 

Goal: WL

I take Multivitamin, tablespoon of Organic Sulphur crystals 2-3x a day, turmeric, vit C

It took my 2 years to get to BSL. Transitioned

Faithfully did inversion method monthly. Sometimes all month. 

Mostly Water only with honey washes the first year natural; now I co-wash maybe 2-4 times a month. ( I was on an all-natural kick)

Reggie- I keep it real real simple

I wear my hair in 2 cornrow style twist every day; if im lucky that lasts 2-3 days. I water only wash, 2-3x a week, everyday during summer, sometimes I add a little conditioner when needed. Then apply LOC and re-twist. 

I Co-Wash when my scalp gets itchy; but not often because I love my natural sebum and the slip. My hair is Tangleville lol. Trim when needed

I do prepoo if I have lots of tangles. I love to prepoo with castor oil and shea butter. My hair loves that stuff. 

I’m going to start adding a protein treatment every 4-6 weeks. And a deep condition with heat 

I mostly finger detangle; I use a comb very sparingly.

Little heat to no heat.  I blow dried my hair 3 times to deal with ssk. I think I just needed a good detangle. Its good now.

Currently doing tea rinses- black tea and Rosemary infusion to limit breakage. 

I’m going back to basics

Horsetail tea

Bamboo tea

Faithful inversion method monthly

More water, exercise, eat better

Grapeseed oil- never tried before

Get more SUN


I'm going to try to post a pic. My 2 year anniversary was Jan 16


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Meh!...Going to baggy overnight with AOHSR+EVAO+EVCO and hope for the best....my hair VERY dry from the HASK keratin protein!
> 
> Can't seem to get this protein thing right, thought my hair loved it and was planning on doing a weekly light protein with grapeseed oil...
> 
> I have very fine 4C hair with low density...really thought protein was the best thing....back to the drawing board!



Weekly protein definitely sounds like a lot, especially if you don't use heat. 

I went for a long period not using any proper protein at all, and my finer 4b/c strands really paid for it. When I first actively started using it again about 10 months ago, I noticed the difference in my hair immediately. I used the same keratin conditioner I think with two week intervals for the following month.

Now I try to use some every 6 weeks (or when my hair tells me), but I also regularly use silk amino acids in my clay on wash day 1x- 2x a week. I've found a good balance so far.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you so much will try the once in 6 weeks route

But tell me, about the SAA : i read somewhere that the molecules are too small so although it penetrates the hair shaft it also as easily leaves and can be washed away. Is that true? Because that made me feel like oh well it's useless as a protein Rx


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Weekly protein definitely sounds like a lot, especially if you don't use heat.
> 
> I went for a long period not using any proper protein at all, and my finer 4b/c strands really paid for it. When I first actively started using it again about 10 months ago, I noticed the difference in my hair immediately. I used the same keratin conditioner I think with two week intervals for the following month.
> 
> Now I try to use some every 6 weeks (or when my hair tells me), but I also regularly use silk amino acids in my clay on wash day 1x- 2x a week. I've found a good balance so far.



I too have fine hair BUT my hair loves weekly protein.  I haven't  straightened my hair in at least  two years.  

Some find it helpful and I do helpful.  I do balance it out with moisture DC during the week as well with no problems.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Thank you so much will try the once in 6 weeks route
> 
> But tell me, about the SAA : i read somewhere that the molecules are too small so although it penetrates the hair shaft it also as easily leaves and can be washed away. Is that true? Because that made me feel like oh well it's useless as a protein Rx



Before I used them, I also had the thought of them washing away. When I was reading about them, folks were using them in their leave-ins and whatnot. I don't use a leave-in, and when I started using SAA I don't think I was using conditioner- just clay and water rinsing. So added them to my clay and hoped that I wouldn't be washing any benefit away.

I notice a difference in my hair after the first use and SAA don't really build up either. My strands feel smooth and my hair retains moisture better. I've left them out and afyer a while, noticed when I could benefit from them. I'll leave them out if I use a protein condtioner but far as my hair goodies go, they are a staple.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with Gro aut oil today and baggied my whole head for 30 minutes. Thursday I get my hair straightened at the salon. I'm excited about this month's length check.  I went hard this month


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 26, 2016)

Will put them on a 1 month trial and see...



AbsyBlvd said:


> Before I used them, I also had the thought of them washing away. When I was reading about them, folks were using them in their leave-ins and whatnot. I don't use a leave-in, and when I started using SAA I don't think I was using conditioner- just clay and water rinsing. So added them to my clay and hoped that I wouldn't be washing any benefit away.
> 
> I notice a difference in my hair after the first use and SAA don't really build up either. My strands feel smooth and my hair retains moisture better. I've left them out and afyer a while, noticed when I could benefit from them. I'll leave them out if I use a protein condtioner but far as my hair goodies go, they are a staple.


J


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 28, 2016)

Took my braids out so I can finally post my starting pic. This is freshly trimmed hair. Now that I have a good starting point I'm gonna go back to my egg smoothies to see if that on top of Manetabolism will give me my full inch.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 28, 2016)

Still on my moisture recovery game...

CW : Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture ( have 3 and a half 25 oz bottles before it all comes tumbling down, mad af it's discounted!!)

DC : Joico MRB

Hair feels much better


----------



## nothidden (Jan 28, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Still on my moisture recovery game...
> 
> CW : Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture ( have 3 and a half 25 oz bottles before it all comes tumbling down, mad af it's discounted!!)


I'm upset about tresemme naturals, too.  I stocked up at walgreens.com yesterday.  They offered 20% off and free shipping.

Edit: walgreens.com has sold out.


----------



## Kells (Jan 28, 2016)

Is it being discontinued????
I went to the store yesterday intending to stock up and they were nowhere to be found.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 28, 2016)

Kells said:


> Is it being discontinued????
> I went to the store yesterday intending to stock up and they were nowhere to be found.


Yes it is.  They replaced it with a similar line called botanique (botanical).  Do a Google search.  You might be able to find some.  Or check supermarkets.


----------



## Kells (Jan 28, 2016)

Alright, will search.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 28, 2016)

I washed my hair yesterday. I didn't feel like doing MHM, so I cleansed with Deva Curl conditioning cleanser and then applied tressume conditioner as my DC/Leavein. I have my hair in twists right now; which I will probably take down tonight and mostly likely bun my hair.

I went to Sally's today and stocked up on: WGHO, eco gel and processing caps. I wanna to try out a new conditioner or gel but I couldn't find anything that I liked at Sally's. I'll try Target. I've been wanting to try Botanical curls deep conditioner.

Tonight, I plan on taking my vitamin, massaging my scalp with WGHO and drinking some more water. We have a little over a month until our LC and I really want to gain/retain an inch.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Will put them on a 1 month trial and see...
> 
> 
> J



Cool. It would be good to know how they work out for you.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 28, 2016)

Just juiced some carrots and drank an 8oz glass. Getting ready to oil my scalp with grapeseed oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 29, 2016)

oiled my scalp with castor oil mixed with a little grapeseed oil. just got done drinking my carrot juice. gonna drink my egg smoothie in a bit


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 29, 2016)

Have been adding Organic Chlorella and Spirulina to my green smoothies in the morning. Mainly because I've been vegetarian since the new year and want to make extra sure I'm getting all my amino acids and vitamins. But of course I'm hoping for some positive effects on hair growth as well


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## Kells (Jan 31, 2016)

Friday, I washed and deep conditioned.
Last night I oiled and retwisted.  
Although, I always keep up with my supplements, I slacked last month with oiling and massage, so I'm gonna turn it up for this last month for the length check.
Sometimes it doesn't seem like I'm on track, but then it does.......Tendril-pull technique for intermittent length checks are kinda deceiving for me; nothing shows true length like a fresh flat-iron, so I'm intending to get a nice heat protectant in the meantime.
29 days to go!
Let's see what happens!

What do some of you ladies use for heat-protectant?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2016)

I did a search and destroy tonight. Tomorrow I will start inverting.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 1, 2016)

Took my vitamins
Drank my water

Co-washed with Body Shop Banana and Avo conditioner
DC'd with SM Manuka Honey

Scalp : JBCO
Leave-in : SM JBCO leave-in
Sealed with shea-butter


----------



## nothidden (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad I checked the forum today.  Totally forgot about this month's IM session that begins tonight.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Kells , for heat protectant my favs are: matrix sleek and Chi, iron guard.  
The matrix sleek works really well. It not only is a great heat protectant but it works REALLY well preventing frizz from sweat and humidity.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2016)

Just did 4.5 minutes of inversion, 1/7 complete.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2016)

Refreshed my twists with some Belnouvo Coco Castor Nectar and oiled my scalp with sapote oil. Currently secured with a locsoc for the night.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2016)

Kells said:


> Friday, I washed and deep conditioned.
> Last night I oiled and retwisted.
> Although, I always keep up with my supplements, I slacked last month with oiling and massage, so I'm gonna turn it up for this last month for the length check.
> Sometimes it doesn't seem like I'm on track, but then it does.......Tendril-pull technique for intermittent length checks are kinda deceiving for me; nothing shows true length like a fresh flat-iron, so I'm intending to get a nice heat protectant in the meantime.
> ...



Yikes, can't believe there is a length check in a few weeks. Time goes by quickly!


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 1, 2016)

Would ya'al stop with the LC reminder...don't feel like i've grown anything :-(



Rastafarai said:


> Yikes, can't believe there is a length check in a few weeks. Time goes by quickly!


T


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 2, 2016)

Drinking my waist length cocktail egg smoothie. this better help me get to an inch a month because it's nasty lol. I'm going to use this until the ingredients run out and depending on the growth I get I might switch to the beautifully bamboo tea


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 2, 2016)

@NaturallyBri87, can you have omelettes instead?


----------



## Loveygram (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally got into a protective styling mode this weekend and braided. I could see where I was losing ground again by not protecting, especially in this winter weather.
I also washed and conditioned using Simply Organic's BCO shampoo and conditioner.
Still loving the Curl's Crème Brule as a leave in. My go to oils  are grape seed oil, rosehip seed oil and black castor oil.  Wearing a slap at the moment.

Completed last month's inversion as planned. Start again for this month, next week.
Got all the ingredients to do a seaweed hair pack, as a deep conditioning, either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Feb 2, 2016)

*Updating reggie ( trial and error).*
My weekly regimen will be:

Dry Detangle with Oil Mix (Finger detangle/remove shed hair/ twist each section)
Pre-poo with AO GBP condish
Wash /Cowash (Deva No Poo/ Deva One Condition - depends on hair needs)
Deep condition (with heat) >>>  Bought an ish-load of the new SheaMoisture DCs to play with. I only use their DCs.

Rinse
Wrap in microfiber towel for 10 minutes to absorb excess water

Separate hair in 4 sections.
Apply Avocado Oil
Apply Leave In (Oyin Hair Dew currently)
Apply Moisturizing Crème ( Marula-Muri Moisture Guru or Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Crème)
Cornrow
Wig it for 7 -10 days, repeat process.

Aphoghee 2 step - monthly

Apply my own version of NJoy's growth oil (nightly)
Apply baggie /GHE under silk scarf ( nightly)
Multivit and Biotin nightly
Wig daily

For reference, I have high porosity, spongy, frizzy, fine, high density 4a/3c hair.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Feb 2, 2016)

I want to try this Goat Milk conditioner recipe. I have fine hair and the protein is making such a difference on my hair. I should have incorporated more protein years ago.

I need to reel my PJ in though! Maybe next month.

http://hairscapades.com/?s=goat+milk

*DIY GOAT MILK & HONEY CONDITIONING HAIR MASK*

*Ingredients*:


1/4 c. goat’s milk (2 ice cubes thawed*)
1 tbsp honey
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil (EVOO)
1 tsp Vatika Oil (Virgin Coconut Oil can also be used)
1/4 tsp guar gum _(not only thickens mix, provides AMAZING slip!)_
*Directions*:


Mix together goat’s milk, honey, EVOO, and Vatika Oil (I used a spoon, but a mixer or whisk could also be used).
Slowly sprinkle guar gum into the mix while constantly stirring (“Slowly” is the operative word. If you dump the guar gum into the mix, you will get “cottage cheese” lumps, which can be difficult to rinse out of your hair.).
Allow mixture to “hydrate” for 15-30 minutes (this is when it thickens).
Pour conditioner into an applicator bottle (optional).
Go for yours (massage into scalp and smooth through hair)!!
*TIPS:*


_Freeze milk into ice cubes to extend shelf-life and create convenient, “serving size” amounts that can be thawed quickly when ready to use._
_If you don’t have your own personal “farm fresh” supplier , you can use store bought goat’s milk, including the powdered kind._
_Add essential oils and/or herbal extracts that are beneficial for hair. I have been adding an eye dropper full of nettle leaf and marshmallow extract, both touted to have benefits for scalp heath and hair growth!_
_Not a mixtress, but still want to try this? Add goat milk to your regular/deep conditioner and let it do what it do !_
_This recipe has no preservatives, so refrigerate any leftovers and use within a week. If you opt to add a preservative, still store the product in your refrigerator, not the bathroom, to extend shelf life. _


----------



## Kells (Feb 2, 2016)

pelohello said:


> @Kells , for heat protectant my favs are: matrix sleek and Chi, iron guard.
> The matrix sleek works really well. It not only is a great heat protectant but it works REALLY well preventing frizz from sweat and humidity.


Thank you pelohello <3, I'll look into this one!


----------



## nothidden (Feb 3, 2016)

Completed day 1 of this month's IM session.  

I've decided to add a 2nd wash day to my week to increase moisture.  So tonight I'll be doing a quick run thru my routine: pre-poo, clay cleanse, kckt, kccc.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 3, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyBri87, can you have omelettes instead?


i guess I could. but i wonder what role the wheat germ plays. the wheat germ flavor is actually what makes it nasty


----------



## bronxsoloist (Feb 3, 2016)

LOL! I'M just seeing this, but being vegan is about being creative in the kitchen and learning textures and flavor blends. People ask my wife and I ask the time what we eat, same thing as everyone else. Just minute the dead flesh 



morgandenae said:


> Girl you Vegan ? How do you do it ? I'm over here struggling trying to be Vegetarian #ImHungry
> 
> It is official. I will be living in loose mini twist for 2016   . The maintenance and styling (after install) is practically non existent and my wash day was just cut in half. It really kinda don't get no better than that....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 3, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> i guess I could. but i wonder what role the wheat germ plays. the wheat germ flavor is actually what makes it nasty


Oh okay, I you were just downing raw eggs.  I didn't realize you're mixing stuff in.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 3, 2016)

I just wanted to share a video that I thought had some really good info and tips on growing hair. This may be helpful for some and to encourage us in hair goals. I'm excited about next month's LC. I will be able to determine if my current reggie is working and if not it's still early enough for me to re-evaluate and make adjustments.

Below are videos of one of my fav utubers: naturallyquinn


----------



## Guinan (Feb 3, 2016)

I had a chlorella fruit smoothie today. I still have to invert. I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. I haven't washed my hair in about a week. I think I will do the full MHM tomorrow; if I'm up too it. Last week, I didn't really DC; I just applied my DC and let it air dry.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2016)

Inversion, day 3 complete.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 3, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> i guess I could. but i wonder what role the wheat germ plays. the wheat germ flavor is actually what makes it nasty



Now I get the eggs.  I eat them too but not raw.  My high protein go-to (hair) meal is boiled eggs, smoked salmon and greens.  I just liked eating it, then I read how great it was for my hair.  Lol.

What else do you add in?. You might be able to eat the what gem in a less offensive manner.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 3, 2016)

@mzteaze so the recipe on the drink your way to waistlength thread is milk, 1 egg, wheat germ old and raw wheat germ. The wheat germ oil makes it nasty. Ew. I add a banana to make it slightly less nasty. I'm going to use it until the ingredients run out to see if I got results.


----------



## nothidden (Feb 4, 2016)

Completed days 1 and 2 of this month's IM session.  Wanted to cleanse and restyle last night but just wasn't up for it.  I'll have to really psych myself up to get back into having a 2nd wash day.

I'm hesitant about doing a length check in March.  Thinking about it makes me feel like I'm back to watching for new growth.  I may not check until my one year DevaCut anniversary, which is around the 4th of July.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 4, 2016)

Now that it is February it is time for me to check in. I got an inch between November 29th and this past weekend YAY

I did a search and destroy about two weeks ago and I think I did a good job because I have not had any knots. Hopefully this can save me a bit of money on my hair cuts while keeping a bit more hair.

I have been taking the Miellie Organics supplement but I only take half a dosage because her pill is somewhat of a multi-vitamin and there is way to much vitamin A. 

The regimen is still going well but there has been a bit of an adjustment. My hair is going through something, what I do not know but it is not pleased with oil and the front of my hair is not wanting to absorb anything everything just kind of lays on top. I switched henna types so maybe that is it, oddly so far my hair is not dry so I quit the DC and just use a regular conditioner (watered down 75/25), leave it on for about five minutes then rinse and I leave the clay on for between 15-30 mins. For my leave in I have been using my green tea, irish moss and slippery elm then I apply a watered down leave in (50/50) and gel. In between wash days I have been spritzing with a homemade spritz (rose water, aloe and castor oil).  

I have also been keeping my hair up in a scarf when I am at home because I have a tendency to play with it while I am doing homework or working and it creates knots so this has helped. 

The water is still hit or miss, the goal is 32 oz of pure water but some days I drink several cups of herbal tea and almost no pure water. But I am hydrated!! 

This month I think I am going to try scalp massages


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 4, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I just wanted to share a video that I thought had some really good info and tips on growing hair. This may be helpful for some and to encourage us in hair goals. I'm excited about next month's LC. I will be able to determine if my current reggie is working and if not it's still early enough for me to re-evaluate and make adjustments.
> 
> Below are videos of one of my fav utubers: naturallyquinn



Thanks for sharing this. I need to incorporate a vitamin into my routine. I like her point on trimming/cutting.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2016)

Day 4 inversion complete with no oil and no massage tonight


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 8, 2016)

not sure if I can take the egg smoothie anymore. it's just too nasty. i'm really wondering if I need to use the wheat germ oil because that's what makes it nasty. off to do research


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 8, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> not sure if I can take the egg smoothie anymore. it's just too nasty. i'm really wondering if I need to use the wheat germ oil because that's what makes it nasty. off to do research



Do you have any visible results yet?


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't u add banana or berries to it for taste?...you were really looking forward to getting some thickness, i'd hate for you to just drop it.




NaturallyBri87 said:


> not sure if I can take the egg smoothie anymore. it's just too nasty. i'm really wondering if I need to use the wheat germ oil because that's what makes it nasty. off to do research


----------



## nothidden (Feb 8, 2016)

I just cannot keep up w/my IM sessions, even w/an alarm...which i just shut off.

On a positive note one thing I noticed this weekend was a drastic decrease in shed hair.  I washed Friday night and Saturday w/No-Poo Decadence and Sunday with a DIY clay mask (moisturizing all three days) but saw hardly any shed hair accumulated on the drain.  I saw a little on my fingers, but not enough to make a ball in total or block the drain.  I even used a comb during Sunday's wash and style and still nothing.  I attribute this to adding spirulina and chlorella to my green tea spray.  I spray my scalp w/this mix before my leave-in and gel.  I really believe this topical application is nourishing and strengthening my scalp.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 8, 2016)

Going to Pre-poo for the 1st time ever tonight yaay!

Will use a mixture of heated oils overnight. and baggy

Using : EVCO/Jojoba/Sweet Almond/Peppermint/Rosemary and Lavender!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 8, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Can't u add banana or berries to it for taste?...you were really looking forward to getting some thickness, i'd hate for you to just drop it.



i add a banana but that doesn't help. maybe i'll try adding two bananas.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 8, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Do you have any visible results yet?


no i've only been doing it for about two weeks. and i wear wigs so my hair is in beehive braids right now so i won't really notice any until i take it out


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2016)

Completed all 7 days of my inversions on Sunday. Next round starts March 1st.


----------



## EthansMama (Feb 8, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @mzteaze so the recipe on the drink your way to waistlength thread is milk, 1 egg, wheat germ old and raw wheat germ. The wheat germ oil makes it nasty. Ew. I add a banana to make it slightly less nasty. I'm going to use it until the ingredients run out to see if I got results.


@NaturallyBri87 when I don't feel like tasting the wheat germ for long, I just pop a tablespoon of it by itself and drink the shake afterwards.


----------



## EthansMama (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been in a crotchet set for 7 weeks. I'm uninstalling this weekend and I think I'll wig it until March 1.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 8, 2016)

I've had my hair down for a couple of days now, but it's back up now in it's protective style. Talk about knots. I had to cut out 2 knots. I contribute the knots to the dryness of my hair. I did not M&S during the days that I wore my hair down and I was wearing scarfs. I was going to wash my hair today but I ran out of clay and ACV. I guess I could use up my shea moisture shampoos, but it just makes my hair so dry afterwards.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 9, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> @NaturallyBri87 when I don't feel like tasting the wheat germ for long, I just pop a tablespoon of it by itself and drink the shake afterwards.



Thank you! I'm going to try this. I'll take a tbsp of the wheat germ first and then drink the smoothie. I'm sure that will help big time!


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 9, 2016)

I made up an oil/herb/EO/vitamin blend the other day - a recipe I saw on YT. I like the way it feels on my scalp so I will massage my scalp with it every other day.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

greenandchic said:


> I made up an oil/herb/EO/vitamin blend the other day - a recipe I saw on YT. I like the way it feels on my scalp so I will massage my scalp with it every other day.


Oh no no, how dare you not share the link to the video @greenandchic? Fess up girlie! .


----------



## Kells (Feb 11, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I just wanted to share a video that I thought had some really good info and tips on growing hair. This may be helpful for some and to encourage us in hair goals. I'm excited about next month's LC. I will be able to determine if my current reggie is working and if not it's still early enough for me to re-evaluate and make adjustments.
> 
> Below are videos of one of my fav utubers: naturallyquinn


I'm subbed toQuinn too! She's awesome.

My PS has changed from flat twists to 2 French braids, so I can ease off the head wraps and hats now


----------



## Kells (Feb 11, 2016)

greenandchic said:


> I made up an oil/herb/EO/vitamin blend the other day - a recipe I saw on YT. I like the way it feels on my scalp so I will massage my scalp with it every other day.


Sounds like Curly Proverbz, was this the video?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm still on the grow. I'm going to get back on the healthy eating bandwagon for weight loss and overall health.

Now that I'm back to wigs for a while I can start working out again.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 12, 2016)

I massaged, oiled my scalp with WGHO, finger detangled and comb my hair yesterday. I then put it right back in a bun. I'm in a semi hair funk and I don't want to wash my hair when I feel this way.

Does anyone else use WGHO? I noticed that they changed their bottle's directions on how to apply the oil and I also noticed that the oil feels stronger on my scalp; Like I can feel it tingling on my scalp. I don't mind, but I didn't have the same experience when I used my last bottle. I've been using WGHO for 3yrs now and this is the 1st time I've ever felt it tingle.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 12, 2016)

So I took my hair bonnet off and my hair was a dry crusted helmet, so I decided to get off my lazy arse and wash my hair. I used shea moisture shampoo (moisture retention) and I currently have my DC on my hair. I plan on DC for a couple of hours and then I will twist my hair and dry under a dryer.

I cant wait to get some clay. Shea moisture shampoo left my hair dry.


----------



## Kells (Feb 12, 2016)

Wash day for me. ^^^^I JUST bought a new bottle of the SM Moisture Retention shampoo today. I've never tried it before, I needed a shampoo because I'm officially off the co-wash bandwagon lol I still LOOOOOVE conditioners, but long-story-short, I'm back on shampoo for washing.

This week is moisture DC week for me so >>
-Shampoo
-Steam in moisture DC.
-Detangle.
-Glycerin water spritz.
-Leave-in conditioner.
-2 French braids.

And done til next week.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 12, 2016)

Kells said:


> Sounds like Curly Proverbz, was this the video?




Yes, ma'am.

@Aggie this is the video.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2016)

greenandchic said:


> Yes, ma'am.
> 
> @Aggie this is the video.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 14, 2016)

I thought I'd shared this video from utuber journeytowaistlength. She shows how she finger detangles her hair.

She is my hair twin. We have almost identical hair patterns and texture.


----------



## smooth*fro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am joining kinda late but there's still plenty of time to get inches!
Current length: a little past shoulder
Goal: MB

This is my plan: drink more water, vitamin D supplement, stop playing with my hair all day, inversion once a month, positive affirmations.  Daily scalp massage using growth aid.


----------



## fifigirl (Feb 15, 2016)

Just finished 7 day inversion.....currently wigging as protective style....still taking all my vitamins and i try to do a smoothie once a day


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 15, 2016)

Moisturised with SM JBCO leave-in
Sealed with my shea-butter mix ( shea butter/Avo oil/Jojoba/Sweet almond/Rosemary)

Next week is IM week for the month of Feb...


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 16, 2016)

Took my vitamins
Had my water
And my protein shake

Scalp oiled with JBCO
hair spritzed with : H2O/AVJ/EVCO/PEPERMINT/LAVENDAR  and baggying with plastic shower cap and scarf

I need to buy a hot head DC cap....


----------



## islanchile (Feb 16, 2016)

Checking in.  I had my hair in crochet braids for three weeks.  I deep conditioned and then installed large box braids.  I plan to keep the braids in for six weeks or so.  My plan is to have my hair in a protective style through most of the challenge.

Unfortunately, I can't do my inversion method yet because the braids are really large and really long so they're too heavy to invert right now.  For the time being I'll try to keep my hair moisturized.  I also have to be more diligent in using my growth oil.

I'll do a length check when I take the braids down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm looking forward to my wash day tomorrow.  I've been putting it off and my hair needs some tlc


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 17, 2016)

Haven't been here in a minute but I'm just wearing my hair in twists as a protective style. As I get closer to wash day, my hair has become a bit more stubborn in keeping my twists frizz-free so I try and re-oil/re-twist every other night with very low manipulation (ie I untwist, massage the scalp briefly, spritz the section, add oil concoction and use the same demarcated hair sections to re-twist again). No brushing or combing.  

I'm looking forward to wash day and length check ins in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nothidden (Feb 18, 2016)

My back area (between my ears) is really growing and sporting some serious hangtime.  It feels heavy and looks odd when wet, like it's so far ahead of every other area.  But once my hair dries, there isn't a noticeable difference in length from the rest of my head, so I take that to mean i'm continuing to experience growth all over (hair has maintained heart-shaped DevaCut).  I finally restocked on spirulina (which I feel was a great contributor to my surge in growth), and I feel a lot better.  Aside from not being able to keep up w/IM, I am continuing w/my daily protein smoothies and green tea/spriulina/chlorella scalp spray.

One thing I read recently was that most people are deficient in magnesium, and that magnesium is needed for just about every bodily process, and being deficient can cause hair loss...yes one more thing to think about (http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/magnesium-deficiency-symptoms-and-diagnosis).  I was happy to discover that my hemp protein powder has a lot of it, as well as spirulina and chlorella.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm almost out of my Garnier sleek and shine leave in. When I run out I want to try the Loreal Extraordinary oil cream. It smells really nice.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 19, 2016)

CW : As I Am coconut cowash
DC : AIA Hydration Elation
Leave-in : Oyin Handmade hair dew
Seal : shea butter mix

Then i twisted for the 1st ever...i see some progress yaay!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 19, 2016)

I M&S yesterday with Allafia shea butter leave in and sealed with raw shea butter. I also massaged my scalp with WGHO.


----------



## Kells (Feb 19, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I M&S yesterday with Allafia shea butter leave in and sealed with raw shea butter. I also massaged my scalp with WGHO.


Off Topic, but I *love* your siggy!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Today's my wash day, but I was busy for half the day and then took a much needed nap, so maybe I'll get to it still, in an hour or two.
It's Protein DC week for me.  
I'm getting excited about the length check-in!!!


----------



## Kells (Feb 19, 2016)

..........soooo uh.....Nope, I never did get to washing my hair today.  I KNOW I'll be busy tomorrow and likely won't get to it, so maybe Sunday.


----------



## EthansMama (Feb 20, 2016)

I took my crotchet braids down last weekend and I saw good progress all over. I didn't get around to getting a wig and won't bother with it since I'll be taking pics next weekend for the March 1st progress update.  Ooh, I wore a puff for the first time this week and had several compliments! I think I found a new favorite style after me twist outs


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I never knew there was such a thing of raw shea butter and unrefined shea butter. Apparently the unrefined shea butter is sooooooooo much better for you. I found this out by watching utube yesterday. So, I ordered unrefined shea butter, rhassoul clay and camile rose curl maker. I cant wait to see the difference in the shea butter.

Have any of you ladies ever used unrefined shea butter?

I am like so shocked by this revelation regarding the shea butter. I thought raw shea butter meant that it was "raw" like nothing was done to the butter. My mind is like BLOWN


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 20, 2016)

pelohello said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I never knew there was such a thing of raw shea butter and unrefined shea butter. Apparently the unrefined shea butter is sooooooooo much better for you. I found this out by watching utube yesterday. So, I ordered unrefined shea butter, rhassoul clay and camile rose curl maker. I cant wait to see the difference in the shea butter.
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever used unrefined shea butter?
> 
> I am like so shocked by this revelation regarding the shea butter. I thought raw shea butter meant that it was "raw" like nothing was done to the butter. My mind is like BLOWN



I didn't know there was a difference between raw and unrefined. I thought raw = unrefined. Please share the video with us. Looking forward to hearing your review.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 20, 2016)

Dzaaamn!...have a 16.5 ounce written "Raw"...!!...thought raw and unrefined was the same darn thing!!!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> I didn't know there was a difference between raw and unrefined. I thought raw = unrefined. Please share the video with us. Looking forward to hearing your review.



The video that  I watched was napural85's video on how to make her shea butter mixture. In the description box she had some links on where to buy unrefined shea butter. On the site she suggested, it goes into details about the benefits of unrefined shea butter vs raw shea butter. I purchased my unrefined shea butter from Amazon. I was going to purchase of allafaia (since I use their leave in) but they were very pricey

*Refined & Unrefined Shea Butter - the Difference*






Only pure, unrefined shea butter has the true beneficial and moisturizing properties of shea butter. Most shea butter available to the general public outside West Africa is white and odorless, in other words it has been "refined" to remove the natural scent and color of natural shea butter. In the process, the majority of the effective agents are also removed. In addition, refined shea butter has usually been extracted from the shea kernels with hexane or other petroleum solvents. The extracted oil is boiled to drive off the toxic solvents, and then refined, bleached, and deodorized, which involves heating it to over 400¡F and the use of harsh chemicals, such as sodium hydroxide. Shea butter extracted in this manner still contains some undesirable solvent residues, and its healing values are significantly reduced. Antioxidants or preservatives such as BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole) or BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene) may be added as well. The end result is an odorless, white butter that may be aesthetically appealing, but lacks the true moisturizing, healing, and nutritive properties of true traditional shea butter. In addition, refined shea butter is often hard and grainy, not smooth and creamy like pure, unrefined shea butter. All that can be said for refined shea butter is that it has an extended shelf life, a white, uniform color, and no odor.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

WAIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

I think I'm confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, so maybe raw and unrefined is the same thing. Does unrefined = raw???????

The raw shea butter that I usually purchase from my BBS is not the same color as in the utube video that I watched.. The  raw shea butter that I buy looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SOMEONE PLEASE PLEASE clarify for me!!!!!!

Below is the shea butter that I purchased:





 Unrefined Ivory Shea Butter by Better Shea Butter - Best Rated Ingredient for DIY Skin Care Recipes - For Dry or Acne-Prone Skin, Eczema, , Stretch Ma 
Sold by:  Better Shea Butter 
$14.50


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok, so I googled what is the color of shea butter and Wikipedia says this:
*Shea butter*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search



Seeds of a shea tree — raw materials for oil production
*Shea butter* (/ˈʃiː/ or /ˈʃiː.ə/) is an off-white or ivory-colored fat extracted from the nut of the African shea tree (_Vitellaria paradoxa_).[1] Shea butter is a triglyceride (fat) derived mainly from stearic acid and oleic acid. It is widely used in cosmetics as a moisturizer, salve or lotion. Shea butter is edible and is used in food preparation in Africa.[2] Occasionally, the chocolate industry uses shea butter mixed with other oils as a substitute for cocoa butter, although the taste is noticeably different.[3][4]


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

My confusion is coming from the color of the shea butters. I'm seeing white or ivory colored shea butter as unrefined; however what I am reading is not matching what I am seeing. So I assumed that the "raw" yellow colored shea butter that is supplied in most BSS as not unrefined due to the color. Everytime I see unrefined mentioned the color is white/ivory

IF ANYONE CAN CLARIFY, THAT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


Then I read this:


*Difference Between White and Yellow Shea Butter*
• Categorized under Food | Difference Between White and Yellow Shea Butter


*White vs Yellow Shea Butter*


Shea butterÂ is a natural fat that is extracted from nut of Shea tree. Shea butter is useful in many ways. It is often used in cosmetics, lotions and other products. It is also used in the chocolate industry as an alternative to coco butter.

Shea butter has moisturising and anti-inflammatory properties and as such it is considered best for ageing. The extract also helps against sunburn.
White and yellow shea butter has almost the same properties. The main difference between the two is in their colour. The white shea butter comes in white colour whereas yellow shea butter comes in bright yellow colour.


White shea butter can be said to be refined shea butter and the yellow one are the natural or unrefined shea butters. As the yellow shea butter is natural, it has an earthy smell, which most of the people do not like. On the other hand, white shea butter comes without any smell.

When comparing the nutrient, the yellow shea butter has more nutrients packed in them. This is because some of the nutrients in white shea butter are lost at some stage in the refining process. In vitamins also, the yellow shea butter is better than the white shea butter. Yellow shea butter has more healing properties than the white shea butter. Most of the healing properties of white shea butter get lost during the process. White shea butter is, however, more used in the cosmetic industry.

Summary


Shea butter has moisturising and anti-inflammatory properties and as such it is considered best for ageing. The extract also helps against sunburn.
The white shea butter comes in white colour whereas yellow shea butter comes in bright yellow colour.
White shea butter is, however, more used in the cosmetic industry.
White shea butter can be said to be refined shea butter and the yellow one are the natural or unrefined shea butters.
Yellow shea butter has an earthy smell whereas white shea butter comes without any smell.
Yellow shea butter has more nutrients packed in them than the white shea butter. The nutrients in white shea butter are lost at some stage of the refining process.
When comparing the Vitamin content in both the shea butters, yellow shea butter is better than the white shea butter.
Yellow shea butter has more healing properties than the white shea butter.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like : 

White + non-smelly = useless aka refined/raw

Yellow/dark ivory + earthy smell = Good aka unrefined

That yellow one of yours(in the pic, u said u usually buy) looks like the good type...i wouldn't chuck it just yet, does it smell?


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Looks like :
> 
> White + non-smelly = useless aka refined/raw
> 
> ...



Yes it has a nutty smell. But the one I just bought, says it is unrefined too, but it looks white in the pic and so does napural85's unrefined shea butter. Maybe I'll just have to wait and see, cause photos can be deceiving


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 20, 2016)

Mine doesn't really have a smell...and it's white!...i'm so annoyed right now. Then again been eyeing an avocado butter, will buy that and give this to my mother for her soles. Definately making sure the Avo butter says "unrefined" not just raw!


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2016)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@YesToHair! and @Rastafarai , ok I think I got it. The color of the shea butter depends on what part of Africa it is produced. Unrefined (the one you want) should be off-white, pearl or a light yellow color. The shea butter that is mustard colored most likely has palm oil or some other butter. It can still be raw and unrefined and have a different color due to the location that it is made and what is added. Utuber duchessgabrielle, does an amazing job explaining the differences. The info is also listed on another site; that I cannot mention here . The yellow raw shea butter that is in most BSS (and that I've used for yrs) is raw (aka unrefined) but it most likely has something else added to it, ie palm oil. No shea butter is naturally a dark mustard color unless something else has been added; so the butter is unrefined but something else was added to it.

A unrefined shea butter that does not have anything added to it is either off-white and sometimes in a block form.  The shea butter that I purchased yesterday is unrefined AND there is NOTHING else added to it.




EDIT: To add that my mind is blown even more. I've been on this hair board for 3+ yrs and I had no idea that there were levels to shea butter. I cant wait to try the one I just purchased to see if there is a difference in quality and if it is more effective than my yellow shea butter. I always thought that there was something else added to the yellow shea butter.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 21, 2016)

nothidden said:


> One thing I read recently was that most people are deficient in magnesium, and that magnesium is needed for just about every bodily process, and being deficient can cause hair loss...yes one more thing to think about (http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/magnesium-deficiency-symptoms-and-diagnosis).  I was happy to discover that my hemp protein powder has a lot of it, as well as spirulina and chlorella.



Wow!. Awesome and super helpful information.  It's really helped me address some issues I've been having.


----------



## morgandenae (Feb 21, 2016)

My hair was incredibly soft and coils were poppong after my overnight prepoo and baggy with Hydroquench Coconut Lime Oil.

Then it hit me like dang Morgan what happened to that GHE ?! Im falling off . Will start incorporating it back into my reggie .


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 21, 2016)

Day 1 Inversion...


----------



## Guinan (Feb 22, 2016)

M&S and massaged scalp with WGHO. I REALLY hope the products I order come tomorrow. I desperately need to wash my hair but I am waiting on my products. So far the only thing that I received was my Camille rose curl maker. I wonder how it will work on a flexi rod set?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 22, 2016)

Day 2 of inversion with MN mix completed.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 22, 2016)

Day 2 Inversion with JBCO...


----------



## Guinan (Feb 24, 2016)

I finally washed my hair today!! I used shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo and DC with tressume. @Kels, did you ever try shea moisture shampoo? If so, do you like it?

The rest of my hair products that I ordered is scheduled to come on Friday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2016)

I really like my new Ion Healthy Scalp shampoo.  I only layered once and it cleansed my scalp and hair without it feeling stripped. I'm doing a Therapiste protein treatment right now and afterwards I will redo my braids.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 25, 2016)

Day 4 Inversion...


----------



## Guinan (Feb 25, 2016)

I received my shea butter and clay today!!!! It was suppose to come tomorrow but it came a day early; YAY!!!!

So I tried the unrefined shea butter and I LOVE IT!!! It def feels different than the yellow shea butter. For starters it's not as "sticky" as the yellow one and the white shea butter is a lot softer. Also the white one is not as oily as the yellow one. However, both butters have the nut smell.


----------



## Kells (Feb 26, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I finally washed my hair today!! I used shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo and DC with tressume. @Kels, did you ever try shea moisture shampoo? If so, do you like it?
> 
> The rest of my hair products that I ordered is scheduled to come on Friday.



Yes, so I've used it twice so far (3rd time will be today) and for me it was pretty drying, but after i DC, it's not an issue. I guess I'd gotten used to those mild cleansings with the co washes.
But overall, I like it. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 26, 2016)

Kells said:


> Yes, so I've used it twice so far (3rd time will be today) and for me it was pretty drying, but after i DC, it's not an issue. I guess I'd gotten used to those mild cleansings with the co washes.
> But overall, I like it. A little goes a long way.



Yes, it's drying for me as well. I only use it when I run out of clay. It's weird b/c when I was relaxed it was sooo moisturizing.


----------



## Kells (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah I can agree with that, when you're relaxed, almost anything that boasts moisture will moisturize really well.
Leave ins always worked like a charm.


----------



## Kells (Feb 26, 2016)

Now this length check can't come fast enough, I'm SO ready for a trim.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 26, 2016)

Day 6 Inversion with a variety of oils....


----------



## Guinan (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I will LC tomorrow. I want to wash my hair tomorrow and do a wng. Hopefully Ill be able to post sum pics tomorrow


----------



## Guinan (Feb 28, 2016)

pelohello said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @YesToHair! and @Rastafarai , ok I think I got it. The color of the shea butter depends on what part of Africa it is produced. Unrefined (the one you want) should be off-white, pearl or a light yellow color. The shea butter that is mustard colored most likely has palm oil or some other butter. It can still be raw and unrefined and have a different color due to the location that it is made and what is added. Utuber duchessgabrielle, does an amazing job explaining the differences. The info is also listed on another site; that I cannot mention here . The yellow raw shea butter that is in most BSS (and that I've used for yrs) is raw (aka unrefined) but it most likely has something else added to it, ie palm oil. No shea butter is naturally a dark mustard color unless something else has been added; so the butter is unrefined but something else was added to it.
> 
> ...




The yellow shea butter has bark added to it, not an oil.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 29, 2016)

LC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I tried to be as accurate as possible. When I get to my photo resizer, I'll upload pics. I'm about 3-4inches away from MBL. Fingers cross for no set backs!!!!

LEFT:
-left back:12-13'
-Left middle back:14'
-Left Front: 12'
-Left front middle: 11-12'
-Left front top: 12'
-Left bang: 10'

TAIL: 13'

RIGHT:
-Right back: 12-13'
-Right Middle back: 12-13'
-Right front: 11.5-12'
-Right middle front: 12'
-Right Bang: 9-10'


----------



## Guinan (Feb 29, 2016)

Lc pics


----------



## Guinan (Feb 29, 2016)

wash day will most likely be today. I'm plan on clay washing, protein, DC and maybe a wng. However, I'm leaning more to a twistout. I noticed some breakage and IDK if it was due to me being alittle rough or if I need protein. My last protein was a month ago. I noticed with the ivory shea butter it doesn't keep my hair moisturized as long as the yellow shea butter. I'm hoping that once I make my shea butter mixture it will help it to last longer.


----------



## Kells (Mar 1, 2016)

Work it Pelo!!!!

I'm going to blow dry, flatiron and upload pics later this evening.
Looking forward to seeing more LCs!!!


----------



## nothidden (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm going to re-do my hair tonight, so I'll do a length check beforehand.  

Just by stretching random areas it doesn't look like there was much growth, but the fullness of my hair tells a whole other story.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm currently maintaining a protective style that I hope to unravel on wash day, which is a few weeks away. If it's okay, I will reveal my progress then.


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2016)

Day 1 inversion
Yesterday I had rinsed my hair with a solution of super hot peppers, fenugreek seeds and a slice of ginger that had all been sitting in a liter of water together for about 30 hours. The hot peppers had turned the water red! And yes, it really tingled and felt hot on my scalp for about an hour after I had finished the rinse. 
I put some flaxseed oil on and have had it bagged since then. Tomorrow, I'll co wash it all off.


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2016)

greenandchic said:


> Yes, ma'am.
> 
> @Aggie this is the video.


Fantastic video, thank you for posting it!

How many of you ladies are using this oil?


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 1, 2016)

grow said:


> Fantastic video, thank you for posting it!
> 
> How many of you ladies are using this oil?



I'm using it about every other day - I wash 2x a week.


----------



## EthansMama (Mar 1, 2016)

My first LC ever! 

I now see my first pic wasn't very clear. You can't see my armpits to get a good idea of growth but I think you can still see some. I think I averaged at least 1/2 to 3/4 inch a month over for the last three months. I usually grow about 1/4 to 1/2.

Fist pic was 12/6/15
Second pic 2/29/16


----------



## Kells (Mar 2, 2016)

Well this is unfortunate, I only got the basic 1-1/2 inches over the past 3 months.
I guess my MSM has run it's course in terms of rapid growth  lol

Hmmm, well Hairfinity always worked for me (1 inch/month). Maybe I'll go back to that and try Inversion as well for this next round.

I also decided not to do a hair care analysis right now, because my daughter needs one more than me right now.

I'm going to do a little trim, start inversions and see what happens at the end of this month and by then, I should be back on Hairfinity.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll invert tonight (day 2) and massage my scalp with sulfur oil. My LC and trim is right around the corner during the Spring Equinox. March 23...


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 2, 2016)

Haven't been posting but I've been consistently taking my Manetabolism vitamins. I decided that I was doing too much with the vitamins, egg and wheat germ Shakes, carrot juice and everything else that I was doing so I'm simplifying it but just doing vitamins and carrot juice for now until I use up all my carrots. Juicing is just too much to be trying to do every day. It takes too long to clean the juicer lol.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 2, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> My first LC ever!
> 
> I now see my first pic wasn't very clear. You can't see my armpits to get a good idea of growth but I think you can still see some. I think I averaged at least 1/2 to 3/4 inch a month over for the last three months. I usually grow about 1/4 to 1/2.
> 
> ...





Kells said:


> Well this is unfortunate, I only got the basic 1-1/2 inches over the past 3 months.
> I guess my MSM has run it's course in terms of rapid growth  lol
> 
> Hmmm, well Hairfinity always worked for me (1 inch/month). Maybe I'll go back to that and try Inversion as well for this next round.
> ...



YAY!!!!! I see growth and thickness in both yall LC!!!


----------



## EthansMama (Mar 2, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Haven't been posting but I've been consistently taking my Manetabolism vitamins. I decided that I was doing too much with the vitamins, egg and wheat germ Shakes, carrot juice and everything else that I was doing so I'm simplifying it but just doing vitamins and carrot juice for now until I use up all my carrots. Juicing is just too much to be trying to do every day. It takes too long to clean the juicer lol.



I know what you mean. During  the holidays I slacked off my protein shakes and green and carrot juices too because I was too busy. 

I dint juice though, I buy the Bolthouse farms veggie juices at the supermarket. It's the next best thing!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 3, 2016)

pelohello said:


> wash day will most likely be today. I'm plan on clay washing, protein, DC and maybe a wng. However, I'm leaning more to a twistout. I noticed some breakage and IDK if it was due to me being alittle rough or if I need protein. My last protein was a month ago. I noticed with the ivory shea butter it doesn't keep my hair moisturized as long as the yellow shea butter. I'm hoping that once I make my shea butter mixture it will help it to last longer.



I finger detangled my hair. I'm hoping to wash my hair tonight, but I'm sooooo tired!!!! If I don't wash it today, I will wash it tomorrow. My wng lasted since Mon but it really could of lasted a whole week. I will most likely do another wng, since it was so easy. I need to re-up on some conditioner. If I can't find tressume undone conditioner then I think I'm going to try Kinky Curly conditioner. We'll see.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 4, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Juicing is just too much to be trying to do every day. It takes too long to clean the juicer lol.


@EthansMama 
Maybe invest in the NutriBullet.  I've been using it to make daily AM smoothies for years.  Clean up is a breeze.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> @EthansMama
> Maybe invest in the NutriBullet.  I've been using it to make daily AM smoothies for years.  Clean up is a breeze.



I have a nutri bullet but will it make the carrots into juice? I'll probably have to add some sort of juice to it to get the desired consistency if I put carrots in it.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 4, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I have a nutri bullet but will it make the carrots into juice? I'll probably have to add some sort of juice to it to get the desired consistency if I put carrots in it.


Not sure how well it breaks down carrots.  I would use mostly liquid and fewer fruits and veggies with carrots since they are so hard.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 4, 2016)

Just finished washing and DCing my hair. I'm still noticing alittle breakage, but on the right side. I'm def gonna keep an eye on this. I put some protein conditioner on the right side. So hopefully that will make a difference.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

7 days of inversion completed for the month of March with a scalp massage.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 7, 2016)

I have been meaning to check in and I am not sure if I did or not.
When I started in December my hair was about 10 inches and now it is about 12 maybe 13 because it does fold over the ruler. YAY almost an inch of growth a month   
I was taking the Millie Organics with the bamboo but it was way to much biotin and I had a bit of a breakout. I am going to take just the bamboo for two months then try just the Millie Organics and figure out which one I like better.
As for the regimen not much has changed. Still try to henna once every 4-6 weeks and alternate clay wash with conditioner only. I have also been having a great deal of success with using irish moss, green tea and slippery elm instead of a leave in then applying gel. 
I did have a set back when I was trying to use up a bunch of stuff under the cabinet. I think it is time for me to face it I wasted money trying new stuff that my hair just does not like, but it is tough for me to let it go.
Bikram yoga has been making my hair really dry but I found a thread with some interesting ideas so I will give that a go.

Maybe next week I will put in some mini twists so I can trim my hair.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 7, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Haven't been posting but I've been consistently taking my Manetabolism vitamins. I decided that I was doing too much with the vitamins, egg and wheat germ Shakes, carrot juice and everything else that I was doing so I'm simplifying it but just doing vitamins and carrot juice for now until I use up all my carrots. Juicing is just too much to be trying to do every day. It takes too long to clean the juicer lol.



Totally feel you on the juicer!
When I was on top of my game I would make a bunch on Sunday then freeze them and thaw one the night before. Usually, it would thaw out by mid-morning completely.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 8, 2016)

Ajna said:


> Totally feel you on the juicer!
> When I was on tip of my game I would make a bunch on Sunday then freeze them and thaw one the night before. Usually it would thaw out by mid-morning completely.



I might do this! Thank you


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2016)

greenandchic said:


> I'm using it about every other day - I wash 2x a week.


Thanks! How has that been working out, anything new you've noticed?


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi ladies, below is my March 2016 LC check in progress. I think I see growth! I didn't stretch the sides in this photo but they hit about BSL once stretched. My rat-tail is inching closer to my waist (yay!) but I won't claim waist length until all my layers hit waist length.

This is unwashed hair (21 days to be exact). I am about to go wash and do a protein treatment, deep condish.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 12, 2016)

Totally forget about length check. Have no idea if my hair has grown. 

But I have been washing and conditioning weekly.
Taken vitamins and drinking water.   Eating fruits and my veggies daily.  

Been on wng styles. I purchased Mop Top gentle shampoo and conditioner. It smells great, moisturize and cleanse my hair well. May become a new staple.  

I will be back this week with length check.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 14, 2016)

grow said:


> Thanks! How has that been working out, anything new you've noticed?



@grow 
I do see more growth and thickness. I am a slow grower so I am below the average 1/2 inch per month model. I think I grew a little under 1/2 inch which is great for me.


----------



## Kells (Mar 14, 2016)

So, today was my first day washing since the LC. 
I think I'll officially get off the MSM bandwagon for now because I'm over the shedding.

I'm considering lace-wigging it as my PS; the black baseball cap and headwraps have been my primary go-to in covering my hair and it's causing me to feel really frumpy and homely, so I'll be putting aside some moolah here and there to invest in a few.

Other than that, I'm still washing and DC'ing weekly, vitamins as the growth aide, and until I officially get in a wig, I'm gonna work on getting my hair back into the clumping, WNG mode.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2016)

Im thinking about getting a trim in the morning if I don't get cold feet and change my mind.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2016)

I finished installing my mini twists yesterday (pics in the everyday hair thread). It was really impromptu. It took me 3 days to complete. It was either twists, relaxing my hair or cutting my hair. IDK I'm just  so over my hair. I don't feel like it really growing and it's so thick that I'm tired of dealing with it; at least for now


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I finished installing my mini twists yesterday (pics in the everyday hair thread). It was really impromptu. It took me 3 days to complete. It was either twists, relaxing my hair or cutting my hair. IDK I'm just  so over my hair. *I don't feel like it really growing and it's so thick* that I'm tired of dealing with it; at least for now



It's growing.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It's growing.



Aww, thanks sis!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 15, 2016)

I massaged in some mn and peppermint oil tonight. My scalp feels really cool.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

Grow on Ladies!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 16, 2016)

@Janet' your set looks so good. Really cute. I don't know if you mentioned, but what size rollers did you use? I'm thinking of picking up some more of the French mesh ones


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll be doing my length check next week when I take my braids out. I'm hoping my manetabolism plus my garlic oil will bump me up to a full inch. I've been slacking on my carrot juice and eggs smoothies tho :-(


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm really starting to miss my hair. If it behaves after my dc I might run the flat iron over it on the lowest setting. I can wear my hair out on my off days (today, tomorrow and Friday), but once the weekend comes I'm back to wigging it again.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 16, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Janet' your set looks so good. Really cute. I don't know if you mentioned, but what size rollers did you use? I'm thinking of picking up some more of the French mesh ones




@AbsyBlvd thank you so much! The pics show the rollers that I use...a combination of different sizes of flexirods plus the cold wave rollers.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 16, 2016)

So i checked on one area, back corner which reached my collar bone, and it has only grown an inch since Jan.  So I thought, this means there is something else I've stopped doing that caused my Fall growth spurt.  I realized that I hadn't replaced my daily vitamin (thinking they had nothing to do with growth...sigh), and when I looked at the vitamin/mineral listing, there was biotin.  I had NO idea biotin was in my daily vitamin.

Of course I've ordered a bottle and a separate vegan hair/skin/nail supplement of the same brand (Mega Foods) which I can take 3Xs a day.  I took the first pill last night and will measure all over this evening after I hit the gym. 

I feel like I'm starting at square one (despite the 1" of growth), so I am looking forward to much better progress at the next check in.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 20, 2016)

I M&S my twists yesterday. I moisturized with diluted tressume and sealed with shea butter and WGHO. I also oiled my scalp with WGHO.

I still have yet to invert. I'll start tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2016)

I sulfur oiled my scalp tonight. Certain areas are growing faster. I need to apply my oil more evenly or massage better


----------



## EthansMama (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

So I gave myself a trim on March 14th. My new start pic for March is attached. Sadly, I've developed two bald spots again. A pic of the right side is also attached. It's slightly worse today than in the pic  and sometimes I feel like I have zero inches of hair on my head because of it. I've been dealing with this for 5-6 years now and even though I've researched before I'm thinking it could be iodine deficiency. I had a physical two months ago and need to go get my results (I know, I'm slacking!) so it's possible I have another deficiency even though I haven't in all these years the hair loss has kept recurring.
Anyhow, to end on a positive, I have grown these spots back before and I'm praying for a speedy re-growth so I know I'll recover. And, since starting grape seed oil a few weeks ago, my hair has been more manageable and less tangly and I was just complimented on its shine


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 25, 2016)

My hair is still the same length from the start of this challenge. 

I'm not sweating it. My postpartum shredding took a toll on my hair. Had to regrow my edges which fully grown back in. 

Gotta get a trim due to my lack of wrapping nightly. 
I will purchase a silk pillowcase today so I don't continue to have this issue.

First pic is from January
Second is today


----------



## Guinan (Mar 25, 2016)

M&S my hair yesterday. I still have my mini twists in. I plan on taking out one section at a time, washing that section and retwisting about every two weeks. My hair would be a matted mess if I didn't.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2016)

I will be making my hairdrenalin potion later today to help me out with the last 3 sessions of the few challenges I'm in for the rest of the year.

Also 
*Today I: *

Prepooed with Matrix Biolage Sunsorial Conditioner and NJoy hair oil - scalp felt all nice and tingly especially since I doctored it up with essential oils.

Clarified with Redken Hair Cleansing Cream

Moisture Shampooed with Keracare Hydrating shampoo

Deep Conditioning with Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Mask - talk about a HIT for my hair - left my hair very soft and moisturized.

I will be using Matrix Biolage Hydrasource Daily Leave-in Tonic as my last step until tonight when I'll moisturize with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 28, 2016)

Setting my alarm for April's IM session.  I've been slacking.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2016)

Applying henna and indigo on my hair today - 2 step treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm looking forward to my wash and dc today. I may blowdry my roots on low before I braid my hair.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 29, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I gave myself a trim on March 14th. My new start pic for March is attached. Sadly, I've developed two bald spots again. A pic of the right side is also attached. It's slightly worse today than in the pic  and sometimes I feel like I have zero inches of hair on my head because of it. I've been dealing with this for 5-6 years now and even though I've researched before I'm thinking it could be iodine deficiency. I had a physical two months ago and need to go get my results (I know, I'm slacking!) so it's possible I have another deficiency even though I haven't in all these years the hair loss has kept recurring.
> Anyhow, to end on a positive, I have grown these spots back before and I'm praying for a speedy re-growth so I know I'll recover. And, since starting grape seed oil a few weeks ago, my hair has been more manageable and less tangly and I was just complimented on its shine
> View attachment 355123 View attachment 355125



Not to scare you but have you also checked for aloepecia? I know this is often the cause of bald spots/thinner strands amongst black women. Either way, all is not lost and we're here to help in anyway we can! Please keep us posted on your results so we can offer suggestions that best suit your hair needs. Happy hair growing!


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 29, 2016)

My hair has been in twists since my wash day (this Friday will make 3 weeks). I've mostly been maintaining moisturizing every other day with daily spritz and/or water-based moisturizer (my holy grails are Nappy Butter and Natty Creme). For good measure I add some oil into the mix too (castor oil, japanese camellia kissi oil or sapote oil have been in my rotation as of late). 

Low manipulation seems to be working for me thus far, and by this I mean avoid putting a comb or brush to my hair. My manipulation exclusively remains gliding my hands through my twists and scalp for moisturizing/oil, which I do every 2 days. I will unravel the twist and re-twist in its same pattern once or twice a week depending on the frizz. 

I start a new job at the end of May and want to make sure I've retained enough length to allow for more professional styles (for the most part, larger twists that I plan to bun/side bun). I hope I don't lose all my efforts this summer. I'm thinking of avoiding wash-n-gos (one of my favorite styles for the summer months) altogether until I've reached my ideal length.


----------



## Ajna (Mar 30, 2016)

EthansMama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I gave myself a trim on March 14th. My new start pic for March is attached. Sadly, I've developed two bald spots again. A pic of the right side is also attached. It's slightly worse today than in the pic  and sometimes I feel like I have zero inches of hair on my head because of it. I've been dealing with this for 5-6 years now and even though I've researched before I'm thinking it could be iodine deficiency. I had a physical two months ago and need to go get my results (I know, I'm slacking!) so it's possible I have another deficiency even though I haven't in all these years the hair loss has kept recurring.
> Anyhow, to end on a positive, I have grown these spots back before and I'm praying for a speedy re-growth so I know I'll recover. And, since starting grape seed oil a few weeks ago, my hair has been more manageable and less tangly and I was just complimented on its shine
> View attachment 355123 View attachment 355125



Are you under a lot of stress? That used to happen to me when I was stressed out then I quit my job, started drinking rooibos tea and have not had an episode since.
At the time I used aloe from the plant with cayenne pepper and rosemary I think and let it sit on the spot the night before I washed it.
Good luck and hang in there. It is tough!


----------



## Ajna (Mar 30, 2016)

This weekend I did my monthly routine. Henna with coconut milk, DC, clay wash and gel
This month I skipped the indigo and my hair is red I love it!

I have also added a weekly pre-poo before I rinse, condition and clay wash. It has given me great results I am not sure why I stopped.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 30, 2016)

I did my weekly wash and dc today with Masque Densite and Cristalliste. Now I'm airdrying my hair and I'll redo my braids later this evening.


----------



## Kells (Mar 31, 2016)

I think tomorrow, I'll wash and DC.......my hair's getting a bit dry and I'm getting too used to doing nothing to it but covering it.......which isn't SO bad...I just haven't been moisturizing it in between time.
Hopefully I'll be up to it..


----------



## Kells (Mar 31, 2016)

Washed and DC'd today.
I'm gonna regularly incorporate chia & flax seeds, and aloe vera juice into my diet to increase and regulate my fiber and also to look for a strengthening in my roots.
...may start on coconut water too.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 1, 2016)

I plan on buying some edge control. I think I'm gonna try design essentials


----------



## nothidden (Apr 1, 2016)

Kells said:


> Washed and DC'd today.
> I'm gonna regularly incorporate chia & flax seeds, and aloe vera juice into my diet to increase and regulate my fiber and also to look for a strengthening in my roots.
> ...may start on coconut water too.


I add 3T of ground flax seeds to my daily smoothies.  I have a bag of chia seeds that I scoop in every once in a while.  Not sure why, but I'd rather use aloe vera juice topically.  Can't see myself ingesting it.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 8, 2016)

One week with my hair straight and no major reversion. I plan on washing my hair and flat ironing it next week.

I think I'll do a flexi set on Sunday


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2016)

Wash day was Wednesday. I did a Nioxin scalp renew treatment and used the Kerastase Chroma Riche shampoo and mask. 

I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil last night, but I forgot to invert


----------



## Guinan (Apr 13, 2016)

I have officially had my hair straight for two weeks!!! And I cannot wait to wash it. My scalp is itching like cray cray!!!!! I haven't really worked out so tomorrow I plan on hitting the gym hard and then wash my hair. I was gonna straighten it but I think I'll just do a twistout.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 13, 2016)

I have to get some rest tonight so I'll wash and dc my hair Friday.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 13, 2016)

surprisingly I'm not afraid if I have heat damage. I really hope I don't but if I do; oh well.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I have henna on my hair right now and will be washing it out around 10 o'clock tonight. I'm tired and if I don't feel like it tonight, I'll wash it out in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.

Here goes:


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 14, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Definitely lurking for tips so that I can get the most growth for 2016.
> 
> So far, my plan includes:
> 
> ...




So, I've experienced a bit of a set back with the discovery of thinning hair about a week or so after this post.  However, those areas are growing back and I gained 2.5 inches so far since measuring first on January 22.

Changes to my plan:

I haven't kept up with the massages.

I don't take a daily vitamin BUT I try to take Dr Schultze Superfoods regularly in  its place.

I drink bamboo tea daily plus take 10K biotin.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2016)

I massaged my scalp using my hairdrenalin potion tonight for the first time. I also moisturized my ends with Cantu Shea Butter leave-in conditioner. My hair feels really moisturized too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2016)

Does anyone ever sleep without a bonnet/scarf?


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 15, 2016)

Day 1 of April inversion session without oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2016)

Day 2 completed.


----------



## YesToHair! (Apr 17, 2016)

Never!



Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone ever sleep without a bonnet/scarf?


----------



## Ajna (Apr 17, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone ever sleep without a bonnet/scarf?



Yes
Sometimes at night I will pull it off and in the summer I just don't like it. In the summer I use satin pillowcases. I like to think that is something


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 18, 2016)

Day 3 complete.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone ever sleep without a bonnet/scarf?



Very rare that I do. However, since Ive been wearing my hair straight I've been alil neglectful


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone ever sleep without a bonnet/scarf?


I don't ever but if I ever get satin pillow cases, I just might but I'll be checking for broken hairs in the bed just to see if they are as effective as its believed they are


----------



## Ajna (Apr 18, 2016)

I have been using something which has my hair out of wack. This week I had a ton of knots which is not like my hair.
Just in case I did a quick trim and I am going to stick to my product list and stop trying to get rid of items which do not work as well.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2016)

I massaged my scalp using my hairdrenalin potion for about 5 minutes - no inversion until next month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I don't ever but if I ever get satin pillow cases, I just might but I'll be checking for broken hairs in the bed just to see if they are as effective as its believed they are


Lol! My bedset is cotton so I'm afraid to risk it  I try to let my scalp breathe as much as I can during the day though


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2016)

Day 4 completed.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2016)

I went hair shopping today. I purchased: TGIN moisture shampoo and conditioner, Millcreek Jojoba conditioner (re-up), Camile Rose Curl Maker (re-up). I also bought something for the baby: Shea moisture Baby body wash and shampoo combo. I hope it works for his hair.

Has anyone tried the TGIN products? If so, how did you like it? I really wanted all Camille Rose products, but my Target has limited products; so I settled for TGIN. I think I will order it online.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2016)

I washed my hair today, after 3+ weeks of wearing it straight. I had ran out of almost all my products w/o realizing, so I had to add water to everything and surprisingly it worked out really well. I was gonna do MHM, but I was pressed for time. So I washed with very diluted shea moisture shampoo, and DC with very diluted Tressume Undone conditioner. I left the conditioner in and then applied Camille rose curl maker for my wng.

I am VERY happy to report that my curls came back undamaged!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajna (Apr 20, 2016)

This morning I went to put my hair in a bun and  I had been feeling like I did a little more than a trim. Today I measured it. and yep I did a cut. Hacked off two inches so I am back at 11 inches I think all the way around but I will check for sure on my next wash day. 

I have no regrets about loosing the inches but the thing is I still have some areas with thin ends they are not damaged just uneven. I thought they would grow in but so far they have not. Now I wonder if I should just do a true major cut and begin with really healthy even ends.

**sigh** always something...


----------



## Ajna (Apr 20, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I went hair shopping today. I purchased: TGIN moisture shampoo and conditioner, Millcreek Jojoba conditioner (re-up), Camile Rose Curl Maker (re-up). I also bought something for the baby: Shea moisture Baby body wash and shampoo combo. I hope it works for his hair.
> 
> *Has anyone tried the TGIN products?* If so, how did you like it? I really wanted all Camille Rose products, but my Target has limited products; so I settled for TGIN. I think I will order it online.



No but I have been looking at it. Will you tell use what you think?I love curl maker but now that UFD is at target I am going with that one for $7 less


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 21, 2016)

Day 5 completed. Missed yesterday's session.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2016)

Ajna said:


> No but I have been looking at it. Will you tell use what you think?I love curl maker but now that UFD is at target I am going with that one for $7 less



I tried TGIN yesterday and so far I really like it. I like the shampoo better than shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo; however I like shea moisture's smell, not that TGIN smells bad, lol. My curls were defined and soft after using TGIN shampoo.  

The conditioner seems to be doing well in my hair. It does have a cone in it, but it's very far down in the ingredient list. I almost always use my DC as my leave-in. So this conditioner works as a double function for me. My hair feels soft and defined.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2016)

I have officially made my hair appointment to get my hair dyed blonde!!!!  I'm doing a base color and then highlights. I plan on making a separate thread after my hair is done; well if it turns out ok, lol. I am SUPER excited!! I was gonna get a twistout, at the salon, but I think I'm gonna get my hair straightened.

My hair seems to be in good condition. I plan on washing my hair and blow drying it on Wed. I just need to figure out how to wear my hair to work the next day. My appointment is not until Friday.


----------



## YesToHair! (Apr 22, 2016)

Can't wait for the pics!



pelohello said:


> I have officially made my hair appointment to get my hair dyed blonde!!!!  I'm doing a base color and then highlights. I plan on making a separate thread after my hair is done; well if it turns out ok, lol. I am SUPER excited!! I was gonna get a twistout, at the salon, but I think I'm gonna get my hair straightened.
> 
> My hair seems to be in good condition. I plan on washing my hair and blow drying it on Wed. I just need to figure out how to wear my hair to work the next day. My appointment is not until Friday.


----------



## Ajna (Apr 22, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I tried TGIN yesterday and so far I really like it. I like the shampoo better than shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo; however I like shea moisture's smell, not that TGIN smells bad, lol. My curls were defined and soft after using TGIN shampoo.
> 
> The conditioner seems to be doing well in my hair. It does have a cone in it, but it's very far down in the ingredient list. I almost always use my DC as my leave-in. So this conditioner works as a double function for me. My hair feels soft and defined.



Thanks for sharing! I have had my eye on it for a while I think I may give it a go.


----------



## YesToHair! (Apr 25, 2016)

I am sooo sad and angry at myself!...my hair has been giving slight hints that it don't like protein ( gets drier, stiff, doesn't take moisture for days and sheds crazy) and i been ignoring it. Decided to do a hard protein yesterday and lost a whole inch of my hair!!!...last week my hair was at 3inch1/4 today im just kver two inches...it broke so so so bad...going to do moisture DC for the next 3 days and hope for the best

Threw out my Aphogee,Hask and Megatek proteins...all that money!  #sob


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2016)

Yesterday I did a henna gloss treatment for the first time. 
Turned out great!

I co washed the henna out 3 times. Moisturize and seal, adding gel on top for an braid out. 
I put vitamin E oil on scalp. Then tied down in silk scarf for the night.

I still have the braids in, think I will leave them in for a few days. 
Mid week I will have an nice braid out.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> I am sooo sad and angry at myself!...my hair has been giving slight hints that it don't like protein ( gets drier, stiff, doesn't take moisture for days and sheds crazy) and i been ignoring it. Decided to do a hard protein yesterday and lost a whole inch of my hair!!!...last week my hair was at 3inch1/4 today im just kver two inches...it broke so so so bad...going to do moisture DC for the next 3 days and hope for the best
> 
> Threw out my Aphogee,Hask and Megatek proteins...all that money!  #sob


How often do you use protein? Do you always follow up protein treatments with an moisturizing conditioner? 
Also if you use products daily or weekly that has protein may not be good for your hair?


----------



## YesToHair! (Apr 25, 2016)

Generally 1× a month, my hair is fine and i ALWAYS follow with a moisture DC...when i use coconut and AVJ as is same thing happens with my hair but i can take coconut oil as an ingredient in leave-ins et.c


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> I am sooo sad and angry at myself!...my hair has been giving slight hints that it don't like protein ( gets drier, stiff, doesn't take moisture for days and sheds crazy) and i been ignoring it. Decided to do a hard protein yesterday and lost a whole inch of my hair!!!...last week my hair was at 3inch1/4 today im just kver two inches...it broke so so so bad...going to do moisture DC for the next 3 days and hope for the best
> 
> Threw out my Aphogee,Hask and Megatek proteins...all that money!  #sob



Awww (((hugs))). I would take a step back and stop doing so much with your hair. DC overnight and Protective style until next wash day.

I recently had a bout with using too much protein. I just followed up with moisture. I still have protein overload but it's ok b/c I'm about to color my hair.

I don't think it was necessary for you to throw out your protein conditioners.


----------



## YesToHair! (Apr 26, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Awww (((hugs))). I would take a step back and stop doing so much with your hair. DC overnight and Protective style until next wash day.
> 
> I recently had a bout with using too much protein. I just followed up with moisture. I still have protein overload but it's ok b/c I'm about to color my hair.
> 
> I don't think it was necessary for you to throw out your protein conditioners.




Thank you so much @pelohello. You are right, i am doing and using tons of products i guess i'm just impatient and want it grow back already!...

Going to try and nail a simplistic cheap yet nourishing healthy regimen by my 1st BC annivesary in Oct.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm scheduled for a hair trim tomorrow. Looking forward to it too.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 27, 2016)

It will work out for you @YesToHair! 
Hang in there. 

My hair sheds at the beginning of every season, even more in spring season. You don't want to confuse your seasonal shed to protein seeking shed.
 I protein when my hair feels gummy, refusing moisture treatments. That's usually once every two months.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 27, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I'm scheduled for a hair trim tomorrow. Looking forward to it too.


Where are you going to get hair trimmed? Is it a place you are comfortable getting a trim?
I just had a flashback reading your post, of my stylist hacking inches off


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Where are you going to get hair trimmed? Is it a place you are comfortable getting a trim?
> I just had a flashback reading your post, of my stylist hacking inches off


I did have someone that I felt comfortable with trim my hair today. She didn't get scissor happy and she did a great job. She said I didn't have much ends to begin with and that my hair was really healthy for someone who does her own hair. I was pleased with the whole experience.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 27, 2016)

@Aggie 

Whew! Glad you had a satisfying experience.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2016)

This afternoon I massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp for 5 minutes. I will need to invert starting tomorrow along with the scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2016)

I just completed a 5 minutes scalp massage followed by 5 minutes of inverting - Day 1 complete.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2016)

I will try to invert tonight after my workout


----------



## nothidden (May 2, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I will try to invert tonight after my workout


Crap!!  I cannot remember IM to save my life!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Crap!!  I cannot remember IM to save my life!


Me neither.  I didn't get around to it


----------



## nothidden (May 3, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Me neither.  I didn't get around to it


LOL...I've read working out has the same effect, so for me that will have to do.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2016)

My 5 minute inversion (day 4) with light scalp massage is complete tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2016)

I did an hour of cardio so I won't invert tonight

I also moisturized my strands and finger detangled before I redid my braids.


----------



## Guinan (May 5, 2016)

You guys are doing great with the inversion. I have completely fell off. Maybe I'll start today


----------



## nothidden (May 5, 2016)

It's going to be warm next week and I'm hoping it stays that way since I keep hearing (and have always heard) hair grows more in the warmer months.  It would be nice to be on target for 12" in 12 months by Fall.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2016)

Day 5 of my inversions complete tonight, no massage.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Day 5 of my inversions complete tonight, no massage.


You are so consistent. I need some of your energy. I haven't inverted at all this month


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> You are so consistent. I need some of your energy. I haven't inverted at all this month


Thanks love. I really want some more length (BSL) by the end of the year. I have some thickness but the length is not where I want it to be yet, although, truthfully it has been growing faster since the inversions. I can't say I'm getting 2 inches a month like some others but it is definitely a little faster than before.

I'm tired tonight as well - long hours at work and all but I'm on a mission with this hair of mine.

Now as for you, try not to lapse too far behind. Rest up a bit, but get back to your regular hair routine. I need company woman! .


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 7, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I went hair shopping today. I purchased: TGIN moisture shampoo and conditioner, Millcreek Jojoba conditioner (re-up), Camile Rose Curl Maker (re-up). I also bought something for the baby: Shea moisture Baby body wash and shampoo combo. I hope it works for his hair.
> 
> Has anyone tried the TGIN products? If so, how did you like it? I really wanted all Camille Rose products, but my Target has limited products; so I settled for TGIN. I think I will order it online.



You can get sample sizes of tgin. I am so glad I did. The poo and condish is ok, nothing to shout about. My hair HATES the leave-ins and butter moisturizer. It left a hard,crispy cast on my hair. Their deep condish is great though!


----------



## bluenvy (May 8, 2016)

Washed my hair today, but noticed product sitting on top of my head. 

So I will later repeat my wash using a clarifying shampoo first, to remove buildup.

See how my hair feels after if protein is needed.
Deep condition with heat, moisturize/seal, put chunky twists in for a week.

I plan to trim for lengthening day per Morocco Method on the 19th and flat iron for length check in.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed last night. I'm good until next month.


----------



## bluenvy (May 10, 2016)

Used Tgin products for the first time.

Clarifying first, shampoo Vo5 Strawberries n cream.

Followed up with Tgin Sulfate free shampoo, this mimics an clarifying poo how it suds up and gives an good clean. Yet leaves hair moisturized.
Will test next time I clarify to check this out.

I than used Replenishing conditioner, like the slip and ease of detangling from this.

Towel dried, added Green Tea Super moist leave in, and Twist & Define Cream. 
Sealed in with vitamin E oil. Since it's late I put four braids in for braid out later. I may go and purchase the rest of this line. Liking how my hair feels 

I'm with you on this @pelohello


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2016)

I haven't done inversions this month,  but my vitamin game is strong. I have also been exclusively finger detangling. I'll do a length check and trim next month using the Morrocco method.


----------



## nothidden (May 13, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> I plan to trim for lengthening day per Morocco Method on the 19th...


Ah, yes.  I'll mark on my calendar to do a dusting on the 20th.  The last one I did was probably in February or March.


----------



## bluenvy (May 13, 2016)

Yes  @nothidden 

Anyone else considering a trim this month, try out Morrocco method lengthening cycle 
May 19-21.


----------



## greenandchic (May 13, 2016)

I've been slacking. I need to make another batch of my growth oil tonight.


----------



## nothidden (May 16, 2016)

Per another LHCF member, yesterday I added cayenne pepper to my clay mix for some scalp stimulation.  As I noted in another thread, I added less than 1 tablespoon to a 22 oz squeeze bottle.  I did experience adequate tingling w/o burning.  The tingling was delayed, but I felt it before I finished my entire head.  I'm going to continue using cayenne this way.

I also began drinking Beautifully Bamboo tea this weekend thanks to this thread*:  *https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/beautifully-bamboo-tea-your-thoughts.789805/.  I will post results at my 15 and 30-day marks (i'm only measuring my crown which is 6" long now).


----------



## Kells (May 21, 2016)

greenandchic said:


> I've been slacking. I need to make another batch of my growth oil tonight.


I totally slacked on the growth oil in general; I have a whole batch just sitting in the fridge. 
I've found that I like to just infuse a water bottle with EO's and I'm much more faithful to using that up than I do with any oil and it's been working pretty well. 
(I'm not suggesting anything btw, just sharing lol )


Wow, so I haven't posted in a month. 
I've just been wigging it and being SERIOUSLY low-maintenance.  
I'm washing and conditioning about twice a month now (which was previously unheard for me) but it's going fine, I'm retaining pretty well and I think I'm scraping SL now or at the very least bottom of the neck, but I guess we'll see in the next length check.
I'm washing tonight and DC'ing overnight which I typically would never do, but since I don't do much to it in the interim, I don't think it could hurt and I'll braid it back up for the next 10 days and update on Length Check-in.


----------



## bluenvy (May 22, 2016)

Got hair flat ironed and trimmed yesterday. She took off about an inch.
Thinking about revisiting bunning throughout the week, since I retained much growth doing so.
My hair is same length from a year ago. 

Believe this is due to many different styles. 
They were cute but now they gotta go 
Here's my results


----------



## Ajna (May 22, 2016)

I have fallen off the wagon - with everything from exercise to hair care to my diet.
I have been trying new products and washing my hair once a week which is a no no for me. The good news is since my unintentional trim my hair seems to be doing just fine.
My goal this week is to step up my exercise game so I think I am going to give my hair a good protein treatment and keep it in a bun.  Next month I do want to try the inversion.


----------



## YesToHair! (May 23, 2016)

Been neglecting my hair but now exams are over! Restarting good habits :

Cowashed with AIA/DC with AOHSR with oils/JBCO on scalp and LOC

Hoping to invert nextweek!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2016)

I plan on washing my hair today and inverting. I really need to exercise today too. My hair and skin look amazing when I work out regularly.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2016)

I have used sulfur oil twice this week and mn twice this week. Yesterday I finished my inversions for the month. Today I'm just going to massage my scalp for a few minutes and moisturize.


----------



## bluenvy (May 28, 2016)

Im drinking 6 cups of water daily. Started this a week ago, and notice my manicure from last week looks two weeks old now.

It's growing my nails well, this should be better hair growth too.
I plan to gradually drink more, up to 10 cups daily.


----------



## Ajna (May 29, 2016)

Mini twists make me look gawd awful! That was the worst protective style yet!
Tomorrow I am getting my curls back - I am going to henna, DC and make a leave in tea with horsetail, slippery elm, marshmallow and green tea as a leave in.

In June I am also switching my hair vitamins to Millie Organics - my current length is about 11 inches. But I think something is wrong with how I measure, when I pull my hair straight it touches the top of my bra and when I measure that from the back of my head that is like 13 inches. Perhaps I should just get the tee shirt.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 30, 2016)

Today is wash day so I thought it a good time to add my length check for  June 1st:




I found three products that have helped made detangling a BREEZE and have helped made my hair texture extremely soft, supple and shiny (KJ Naturals Jamaican Jelly and Hair Milk and Siamese Twists Cupuacu Carrot Butter).

I can't tell if I've retained any length here, but I do think my hair has gotten thicker and overall more healthy. I think adding castor oil to my hair regimen has done wonders.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2016)

I should start my inversion for June this weekend, maybe tomorrow though


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm going to straighten my hair this evening and do a lunar trim. No more than 1/2 inch just to clean up my ends. Today and tomorrow are lengthening days.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jun 17, 2016)

Day 5 June Inversion...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seedoi combo for 20 minutes ,then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes if Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Antyis Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.

I still haven't started my inversion for this month but it's not too late so I'll start this weekend.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jun 19, 2016)

Day 7 inversion completed!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes (Day 1 Complete). Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversion complete for this month along with scalp massage without oil.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey Ladies!!!! How's it going? I'm still hanging in there. I haven't measured my hair in a while. I've been kind of neglecting it since getting it colored. I've been wearing ALOT of twistouts and really enjoying my hair. I hope to wash my hair today


----------



## junipertree (Jun 21, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Today is wash day so I thought it a good time to add my length check for  June 1st:
> 
> View attachment 362401
> 
> ...



What kind of castor oil and how do you use it? TIA


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

My 3rd 5 minute inversion is complete for the month, no massage, no oil.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jun 22, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!!! How's it going? I'm still hanging in there. I haven't measured my hair in a while. I've been kind of neglecting it since getting it colored. I've been wearing ALOT of twistouts and really enjoying my hair. I hope to wash my hair today





pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!!! How's it going? I'm still hanging in there. I haven't measured my hair in a while. I've been kind of neglecting it since getting it colored. I've been wearing ALOT of twistouts and really enjoying my hair. I hope to wash my hair today




You and me both with the neglect but got back on after completing my IM...we can measure for check in 1st July!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 22, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> You and me both with the neglect but got back on after completing my IM...we can measure for check in 1st July!



I'm optimistic for our LC in July. I'm getting back into my hair too. Today I washed, DCed and twisted my hair for a twistout tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Day 4 of my inversions are complete for the month. No oil, no massage.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jun 23, 2016)

Wash day tomorrow...will prepoo with avocado oil with EO mix


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 23, 2016)

junipertree said:


> What kind of castor oil and how do you use it? TIA


 
@junipertree I used mostly Anita Grant's Castor and Coconut Oil and Kj Naturals Jamaican Jelly which has Jamaican Black Castor Oil as its first ingredient. I use Anita Grant on my scalp and throughout my hair and the Jamaican Jelly as a sealant after I style.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 23, 2016)

I took my twists down. I meant to post pics on the everyday thread but forgot. Will do tomorrow.

My hair feels really moisturized. I'll put some chi silk oil on my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay tonight I did a 5 minute massage and inversion session but no oil was used. I was too lazy to apply the oil tonight.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jun 27, 2016)

Washed in my 4-week old cornrows with AIA cowash
Undid them and DC with SM Raw shea butter, KCNT Leave-in + JBCO to seal and on scalp then re-did my rows for wig and viola

Will repeat in a month


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 29, 2016)

I did a prepoo a d cowash Sunday and then I straightened my hair on 350. My hair feels  great and I didn't have much shedding or breakage.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 29, 2016)

I think I'm back at BSLI did a pull test while in the shower. I wont officially claim it until I measure and do an accurate LC tomorrow.

I'm letting my hair air dry while in twists and then tomorrow I will comb out the twists and put my hair in a bun.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with SHea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture.

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 4, 2016)

I thought that our LC was July 1st. I was thinking, man why isn't anyone sharing LC pics, lol. I took a couple of LC pics, I must of missed the June LC. I will upload as soon as I resize the photos.

I still have my hair in a bun. Due to my hectic schedule, I have no idea when I will be able to wash my hair. Whenever I do get to wash it, I think I'm going to do a wng. I just found 2 bottles of Camile rose curl marker bottles and 1 bottle of the kinky custard. I completely forgot that I bought them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 13, 2016)

It's wash day

I'm using Kerastase Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner and Cristalliste mask. Afterwards I will airdry and straighten.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2016)

My hair is happy too. I moisturized it pretty good using a liquid cream and butter to seal.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 15, 2016)

Summer Update: Finally found my staple protein conditioner and I think I am set with products. I know for certain what works/doesn't work so that should help keep the PJ in me at bay.

That said, this summer has required daily manipulation of my hair, which mostly consist of re-moisturizing, spritzing and twisting or braiding my hair in 6-7 sections. I comb once a day to smooth the hair out to twist/braid.  Here's to hoping my next length check in isn't considerably less. I'll post up a photo once I get my silk press done (for the firs time!).


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 17, 2016)

Day 1 July Inversion...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

^^Day 1 of my Inversion was yesterday for July as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just completed day 2 of my inversions for the month of July, with a minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Day 3 of my inversions completed with a 2 minute scalp massage.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 20, 2016)

Day 4 IM done with JBCO on scalp...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

Completed 4 days of my inversions for July - no scalp massage


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Day 5 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Day 6 of my July Inversions is complete, massage, no oil


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 23, 2016)

Finished inverting then undid my month old cornrows : washed with AIA coconut cowash, DC with AO WC, henna/methi oil mix on scalp. KCKT on length then sealed with Avo butter...redid my rows then wigging it.

Will repeat in 4-weeks....


----------



## Guinan (Jul 23, 2016)

Bout to wash my hair! I have had this wng now for almost a week. I finger detangled yesterday and had to cut out some knots. I really wish I had been M&S my hair. I'm gonna try the kinky curly "Come Clean" shampoo and the jane carter styling cream for my wng tomorrow. If I don't like it I'll just wash it out. I plan on DCing overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Day 7 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 24, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Bout to wash my hair! I have had this wng now for almost a week. I finger detangled yesterday and had to cut out some knots. I really wish I had been M&S my hair. I'm gonna try the kinky curly "Come Clean" shampoo and the jane carter styling cream for my wng tomorrow. If I don't like it I'll just wash it out. I plan on DCing overnight.




Post pics of the WnG...your hair gives me life!


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 24, 2016)

Washed and dc today. Applied leave in and heat protection, blow dried and up in a bun until I flat iron.
 I'm going to a wedding tomorrow so that's my reason to straighten so soon.  

I last post flat iron results two months ago. I hope it grew at least an inch... 
Be back later with pic


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 28, 2016)

My hair is slowly coming along. Not much a difference from two months ago. 
It hasn't grew much during this pregnancy.
 Baby girl is due next month, and I have a while after that to fully bounce back to normal hair growth.

All I can do is continue taking care of it. Glad it's still hanging on, can't complain about that. 

Left pic two months ago
Right pic today


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> My hair is slowly coming along. Not much a difference from two months ago.
> It hasn't grew much during this pregnancy.
> Baby girl is due next month, and I have a while after that to fully bounce back to normal hair growth.
> 
> ...


Your hair look very healthy @bluenvy


----------



## Guinan (Jul 28, 2016)

When I came back from the beach, I had washed my hair and tried that Jane Carter stuff. I washed my hair a day later. I had soooo many knots and matting. I gave myself a trim (cut about 1/2inch). I'll do MHM on Sunday and see how my hair responds. I think the knots are from me not properly finger detangling before I wet my hair. I don't know what's causing some of the matting though. I don't it's from using the KC shampoo.

My hair has been shedding a lot too; which I think is due to the anemia. I really hope these iron pills my doc prescribed helps.


----------



## Daina (Jul 28, 2016)

@pelohello, have you had your Vit D level checked?  I'm anemic also and take iron but also found out I was Vit D deficient which my doc told me is common for women who suffer from anemia.  My hair was shedding and thinning a lot too before I started taking my iron AND Vit D supps.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 28, 2016)

Daina said:


> @pelohello, have you had your Vit D level checked?  I'm anemic also and take iron but also found out I was Vit D deficient which my doc told me is common for women who suffer from anemia.  My hair was shedding and thinning a lot too before I started taking my iron AND Vit D supps.



No I haven't had my vit d checked. I have to get blood taken monthly now, so when I go to my next doc appointment I'll make sure I ask about the vit d.

Once you started taking iron and vit d, how soon did you notice your hair improving?


----------



## bluenvy (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks @Aggie 

I trimmed two months ago, helped big time with my hair appearance.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 28, 2016)

Flatiron and cut results from my new stylist. I had to cut about 2-3 inches off of dry damaged ends, but it looks like I still retained some length!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Flatiron and cut results from my new stylist. I had to cut about 2-3 inches off of dry damaged ends, but it looks like I still retained some length!
> 
> View attachment 368539



So pretty @Rastafarai


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2016)

Yall are making me want to straighten my hair @bluenvy and @Rastafarai


@Rastafarai , lol at your friend throwing up the deuces in the background.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 29, 2016)

I M&S my wng today. I used diluted KCNT and my homemade shea butter mixture. I put my wng in a half up/half down top knot. I plan on doing MHM on Sunday. I def think I need to start back doing M&S. I had no knots or matting!!


----------



## Daina (Jul 29, 2016)

pelohello said:


> No I haven't had my vit d checked. I have to get blood taken monthly now, so when I go to my next doc appointment I'll make sure I ask about the vit d.
> 
> Once you started taking iron and vit d, how soon did you notice your hair improving?



@pelohello, once I was consistent probably about a month before the shedding stopped.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 31, 2016)

Today was a GREAT wash day!!! I had no matting and maybe 3 knots that had to be cut out. I prepooed with diluted KCNT and olive oil, then washed my hair with KC-Come clean shampoo and I am currently DCing overnight with KCNT. I washed my hair in 4 sections and then twisted the 4 sections. I let my hair air dry alittle and then applied the DC and used a wide tooth comb to finish detangling.

My hair is still shedding a lot, but I think I am the one that is causing the breakage by not properly detangling and trying to take short cuts when washing my hair.

Tomorrow will be a wng. I plan on washing my hair again on Friday.

I really need to start practicing patience and stop being so rough with my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just completed day 1 of my inversions for the month of August, massage 5 minutes, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversions for August is complete with massage, no oil


----------



## Guinan (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm annoyed. I reading some of my previous posts in this thread and I realized I haven't retained nothing this year

Starting today I'm will be inverting, no more cutting , take my vitamins, drink water and I need to go back to protective styling. If I grow and retain 3inches that will put me at mbl by the end of the year.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 3, 2016)

Do u ladies consider wng a protective style?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my August inversions complete, no massage, no oil - too lazy today for all that.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Do u ladies consider wng a protective style?


@pelohello 

I don't understand your question.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 4, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Do u ladies consider wng a protective style?


I don't. Even though my wash & go shrinks above my shoulders, the hair is free, and blows with the wind.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> I don't. Even though my wash & go shrinks above my shoulders, the hair is free, and blows with the wind.


ohhh, that's wash and go?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

Day 4 of my August inversion is complete. No massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night I completed day 5 of my inversions for August

*Today:*

*Prepoo* - AVJ and ST Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream
*Shampoo* - Macadamia Natural Oil Moisture poo
*Deep Conditioner* - NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner
*Moisturizer* - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer
*Sealant* - ST Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Just completed day 6 of my August inversions, no massage, no oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.




I'm starting today with my Aug IM


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 8, 2016)

Day 1 IM done with fenugreek/henna oil mix on scalp.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 12, 2016)

Yesterday I clarified, hard protein, dc, and moisturize hair. 
Today I went to a salon the end up re washing it. But I wanted to make sure my hair was treated with protein before I went in.

I got my very first sew in today. So I can leave it alone, while waiting for baby girl to be born. 
I will leave in for 8 weeks. If all goes well, I will go for another sew in for November.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 13, 2016)

*This morning I

Prepooed *with Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Aloe Hydrasource Conditioning Balm for 25 minutes
*Clarified* with Elucence Clarifying Shampoo
*Exfoliated my scalp* with Nixion Scalp Renew in preparation of using my Netwurks 21 Hair Revitalizer later today
*Currently Deep Conditioning* with Bekura Cocoa Bark mixed with Bekura YAM Nectar for 30 minutes
*Plaiting my hair* up in 4 big plaits and *wigging it* for the day
*Moisturize* much later with Bekura Honey Latte 
*Seal* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Hair Syrup


----------



## Guinan (Aug 15, 2016)

I haven't washed my hair in almost 2wks!! Today I fingered detangled and my hair is currently in four sections waiting to be wash. The only thing is I don't really feel like washing my hair. I may just bun it for now. I prepooed with water and oil and kept my hair under a shower cap for a couple of hours.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking to do a dusting on Friday (lunar hair calendar, full moon, root work).


----------



## Guinan (Aug 18, 2016)

Trimmed my ends in the back alittle bit. I also combed out my twistout using light water and olive oil and then I put my hair in a bun. My hair feels really good and looks to be healthy. I'm still at BSL, but I am optimistic that I can reach MBL by the end of the year. I REALLY need to stop cutting my hair!!!!

Tomorrow I plan on purchasing millcreek botanicals so that I can do a protein treatment on Monday.

The front of my hair seems to be thinning alittle around my hairline. I am experiencing a lot of shedding. I hope it stops soon.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today I:

Color* with Matrix Demi Permanent color in black
*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Condition* with NG Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Conditioner - I really need some more of this conditioner and I will purchase the large jar next with the Mango and Coconut Conditioner as well.

*Bunning* damp hair using CRN Curl Maker under Wetline Xtreme Gel.
*Seal* with HQS Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 3, 2016)

Got some color for my hair (low lites). My stylist only trimmed about .5 inch in one section. Going to start incorporating trims into my routine. I have also completely revamped how I maintain my hair. I will be using significantly less products from now on. Here is a latest hair pic for September 1st check in:


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Got some color for my hair (low lites). My stylist only trimmed about .5 inch in one section. Going to start incorporating trims into my routine. I have also completely revamped how I maintain my hair. I will be using significantly less products from now on. Here is a latest hair pic for September 1st check in:
> 
> View attachment 372759



@Rastafarai 
Lookin' good girlie .


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 5, 2016)

Going on week 4 of weave install. I'm going to wash this week. 
The itchy scalp the stylist talked about was intense the first week. But has since subside. 

I spray my braids with braid spray to moisturize during the week.

Drinking up to 85 ounces of water daily, taking prenatal vitamins and will start taking iron supplements today for low blood count.

I did plan to wash biweekly but I'm 2 weeks postpartum, and glad it's up and out of the way for now.

Missing this months length check, I will be back next month once this install is out. That should put me just below Bsl


----------



## YesToHair! (Sep 5, 2016)

Day 2 September IM...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*

*Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo

*Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner

*Protein Treatment* with 4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask

*Moisture Treatment *with 4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask

*Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

I hate inverting but I have to continue because I've been experiencing some great results from it and with that said I just completed day 1 (5 minutes with a 2 minute scalp massage using Netwurks 21) for September.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2016)

Just completed Day 2 of my inversions for September (5 minutes + 5 minutes scalp massage using Netwurks 21)


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Just completed day 3 of my inversions with scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream and massaged my scalp with Nioxin scalp treatment. Afterwards I wore a baggy for 30 minutes. My ends feel great and I didn't have any breakage


----------



## Guinan (Sep 21, 2016)

I haven't washed my hair since last Friday. I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. Since I haven't washed my hair I put my hair in two buns; one high bun and one lower bun. It looks ok.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Already sprayed Netwurks 21 on my scalp and Inversion completed for today - Day 6 complete.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2016)

*This morning I:*

*Covered my previously texlaxed hair* with a mixture of Affirm Preservo and Chi Silk Infusion 

*Based my scalp* with Blue Magic Castor Oil Grease

*Texlaxed *with a mixture of Afirm Fiberguard Mild Lye relaxer, Keracare Restorative Mask and Sunflower Oil

*Mid-Protein treat* with a mixture of Affirm Sustenance and Neutral Silk Protein for 5 minutes

*Neutralized* with Affirm Neutralizing Shampoo followed by 1 minute of French Stabilizer Plus to further bring down pH - my hair is usually very hard after using the French Stabilizer and I don't know why but it makes my hair feel pretty strong so I keep using it.

*Deep Conditioning* with a combination of Bekura Cocoa Bark and YAM Nectar for 30 minutes.

*Oil Rinsing* in the shower with hot Pumpkin Seed Butter (melted)

*Detangling* with Terrene Fusions Moisturizing Detangling Cream

*Leave-In* with APB Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2016)

By the way, I missed my last night of inversions last night because I had a splitting headache on the way home from work. I took some pain killers and off to bed I went to sleep it off.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 25, 2016)

Took out sew in. Feels so nice to touch and scratch my scalp 

In six weeks I gained an inch and more in some spots. 
My hair in any other state, bun, twist/braid out, loose etc never grows at this rate. 
So I'm looking forward to my next installment

Since this one went so well I will go longer with the next.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

I exfoliated my scalp, washed my hair and now I'm doing a dc with Densite and Lait Vital.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

Overnight last night I Deep Conditioned on dry hair with 4 Bella Naturale' Cocoavonana mixed with Terrene Fusions Ultra Rich Mango Deep Conditioner.

*Today I :*

Added a pre poo oil on top of my DC and allow it to sit for 20 minutes before detangling and washing it out
Shampooed with Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Shampoo
Quick rinse out with the remainder of the TF URM Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk. 

I also did a demi color on my hair as well, followed with a quick oil rinse to soften, leave-in and bun for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

I just completed the first day of my inversions for the month of October using Netwurks 21 on my scalp with a 2 minute massage before inverting.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2016)

Twisted my hair today, on blow dried hair. I haven't decided if I want to keep the twist in or wear a twistout. I bobby-pinned my trouble area and plan on keeping that twisted.

I plan on inverting today.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 13, 2016)

Washed my hair today. I didn't feel like doing the full MHM. It wasn't too bad, had about two knots but the ACV helped to remove them. My shedding has been slowly decreasing.

Pre-poo: Water and Oliver oil, 5mins
Cleanse: ACV (sat on my hair for about 25mins) and then Deva Curl cleansing conditioner in the shower.
DC: Diluted tressume.  I applied the DC and now I'm just letting it air dry.

Style: I currently have my hair in  about 13 twists. I will probably be wearing a hat tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm going on vacay for 1wk in 2wks. I've been debating on whether I want to pay and get box braids or put in my own Senegalese twists. I'm just afraid that the braider will braid too tight. I decided to postpone my color until jan, so that I can work ob my shedding.


----------



## Rastafarai (Oct 27, 2016)

Bumping the thread. Can't believe its almost 12 months since we started the challenge, ladies. Looking forward to our final reveals!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepooing* this morning with a mixture of HQS The Slip Conditioner mixed with Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ
*Shampooing *with Redken Color Extend Manetics Shampoo
*Protein Treating* with a mixture of some leftover Keracare Super Reconstructor and Neutral Protein Filler
*Moisture DCing* with my small jar APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle...finally 
*Moisturizing* with Bel Nouvo Avo & Shea Hair Milk
*Plaiting my hair down* for my wig. I will be wigging it out for a couple weeks.


----------



## Kells (Nov 7, 2016)

Holy crap, okay I've been offline all summer up until about a week ago and then my hairdryer broke, so I couldn't do any blowouts and flatironing, but the reveal is coming up and I definitely want to try this again; I don't know about anybody else.

I have to go back and catch up on what's been going on and in the meantime, I'm going to buy a new hair dryer to do the blow out and see where I've gotten.


----------



## happycakes (Nov 9, 2016)

I can't wait to your progress ladies.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2016)

I just stocked up on Xcel21 revitalizer. I started using it a couple weeks ago and I think it's making my hair grow twice as fast as normal. My growth rate before was 1/4 inch per month... I can't wait to do length checks next month!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm excited just to be able to straighten my hair when we do our final LC. I'm trying to decide if I want to get it professionally done. I plan on taking out my braids next week. I was hoping to keep them in longer, but I miss my hair and these braids are just too darn bulky.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 12, 2016)

I was lazy and washed my whole head without sections 
My hair was a matted mess, like I grew dreads in 10 minutes.
 Took all day to detangle it out. 
Cant get away with freely washing anymore, not at this length with my hair type.

Anywho I believe I saved most my hair and will post results next month.


----------



## Kells (Nov 13, 2016)

In 2 days, I'll start the 12 in 12-2017 thread as a placeholder.
And the challenge will begin 12-1-2016

There were 1 mistake I made a little before this challenge that kind of thwarted my success going forward.
Either way, I've definitely grown out 6 inches over the last year and a little more than that, just not quite 12, but I'm up for the challenge to do it again.

So anyone else who wants to join me, feel free to sign up again in 2 days.


----------



## Kells (Nov 15, 2016)

Today, I bought a blow dryer and curling wand at Sally's for $38!

It didn't have a comb attachment and I didn't want to buy a universal attachment; I just figured it's better for the health of my hair just to do a tension blowout for length checks or tension blowout with using my own pick lightly so it's not just ripping through my hair, so I'll be ready for my reveal on probably on the 30th of this month and use it as a starting pic in the 12 in 12-2017 thread on December 1st.


----------



## Kells (Nov 30, 2016)

Tomorrow is the last day of the challenge and the day of the big reveal ladies.

I'll be back tomorrow with my final measurements and final pic.
Did anyone else get close to 12 inches?
We'll see tomorrow!

If you want to join the challenge for next year, it begins tomorrow as well.
Join here >> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/12-inches-in-12-months-2017.804951/#post-23324101


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2016)

^^^Oh No!!! I don't plan on washing/flat ironing my hair until the end of the month Maybe I'll do it when my hair dryer has been delivered from Amazon. I have been longing for straight hair.

I definitely did not get 12inches. I think I'm measuring wrong or something, cause I measured my NG from my color in April, and I have about 3-4inches of growth. When I measure the length of my hair it is relatively the same when I initially started this challenge; so that tells me that I'm def trimming too often and I am not retaining my growth, once I hit 13inches.


----------



## Kells (Nov 30, 2016)

pelohello said:


> ^^^Oh No!!! I don't plan on washing/flat ironing my hair until the end of the month Maybe I'll do it when my hair dryer has been delivered from Amazon. I have been longing for straight hair.
> 
> I definitely did not get 12inches. I think I'm measuring wrong or something, cause I measured my NG from my color in April, and I have about 3-4inches of growth. When I measure the length of my hair it is relatively the same when I initially started this challenge; so that tells me that I'm def trimming too often and I am not retaining my growth, once I hit 13inches.



I didn't get 12 either Pelo, but I feel like this was almost like a test run to see what works and what works against us.

And looking back over the year, I can see 1 place for sure where I went wrong so I'll be adjusting my regimen, but I'll post about my screwup tomorrow . 

I think maybe for other ladies who are still in the runnings, they were probably thinking like you,  to check in at the end of the year, since many challenges end on Dec. 31st.
 Which is fine, you likely won't be the only person checking in at that time.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 1, 2016)

I flat ironed for thanksgiving. I'm still getting away with decent straight hair. 

I retained a little over and inch this year .
Starting to take better care of my ends moving forward.


----------



## Kells (Dec 1, 2016)

IN TERMS OF INCHES EARNED OVER THE YEAR, WITH THE COMB MEASUREMENTS
I'm scraping right at 7 inches from where my hair was cut last year and that doesn't count the inch or 1-1/2 inches I trimmed over the year, so all in all I got an estimated 8 inches, but a huge hit in my density.
Below explains why
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ok, my hair gave me hell this year.

I bought a steamer for my birthday last year and before I started using it, I stumbled on this video

I scoffed, because "my new steamer will be my holy grail and can't nobody tell me nuthin' bad bout hair steaming."

Well,..................I OD'd my hair on that steamer and my hair has Suf.Fered.!
I've had breakage and shedding like crazy and I've only recently gotten a hold of stopping the damage. 
I contemplated even just shaving my whole head and starting all the way the hell over, but *sigh* idk, I guess I'll just grow & cut the damage off gradually *shrugs*
At this point, I don't give a damn about seeing benefits with proper use of a steamer, I'm just over it.
So this year going forward, I'm keeping my regimen simple.
These are my resultpic.

Beginning and Ending front.

Comb comparisons
It doesn't help that you can't see the end of the comb in the first picture, but my bob was cut right below my ears, so I was trying to hold it there in the second pic

...............my hair took a MAJOR hit this year, all because I steamed the living daylights out of my hair.  
You can see that my hair isn't as thick now as it was last year, but that's okay.  I'll come back from it.

On to 12 in 12-'17..


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh no @Kells , I didn't know a steamer can cause such damage to the hair. How many times were you steaming to cause such result?

I agree with simple and low manipulation routine. Just leave the hair alone unless its for pampering days or special occasions. Here's to hoping you have a full recovery in next year's challenge!


----------



## Kells (Dec 1, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Oh no @Kells , I didn't know a steamer can cause such damage to the hair. How many times were you steaming to cause such result?
> 
> I agree with simple and low manipulation routine. Just leave the hair alone unless its for pampering days or special occasions. Here's to hoping you have a full recovery in next year's challenge!



Like 30-45 minutes, 5 days a week for about 2 weeks, then 30- 45 minutes once or twice a week for 2 months after that.
Super overdose smh.

Thank you, yes I think I'll stop being the queen of extra now lol


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 1 inverting for December, no oil, 3 minute massage. Moisturized my ends with HQS Greaseless Moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2016)

Inversion - Day 2 complete, no oil and 1 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 8, 2016)

Final reveal....blowdried hair done on my own. I'll try and update when its professionally done, but for now:



 

 


Some observations I've made this year, that I hope to remember for next:

1. Leaving my hair alone is all I need to retain length. Daily manipulation is just a no. I was in school for most of the year, and had the option to not look cute, lol, so I would just braid or twist me hair up for weeks at a time. I think I'll look into getting twists done professionally. Unfortunately, weave doesn't work for me in retaining strands. I need access to my scalp at all times.

2. Less was truly more for me. I tried a lot of different products this year, and it took $$$$ to find what work/what didn't. Found out that my hair loves oil, specifically from Anita Grants as she has some of the most penetrating oils that lock in moisture when my hair is designed to repel it (low porosity). I just need an oil, some type of water-base leave-in/butter and more water and I'm good. I'll finish my inventory and just re-up with what works for me. My goal is to buy significantly less next year.

3. Chelating shampoo made a key difference in my hair's response to conditioning and retaining moisture. I used and found great success with Redken's Hair Cleansing Clean Shampoo.

4. Castor oil. It thickened my ends for sure. A keeper.

5. So I lost about 3 inches due to refusing to trim my hair. Yeah, not doing that again. Next year I'll be interested to see how adding a trim every 3-4 months into my hair routine will change how much I retained.

Happy hair growing, ladies! See you in 2017!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

Just sprayed my hair with NW Excel 21, massage for a minute or two, and did a 5 minute inversion. Today was Day 6 of my inversions - one more to go.


----------

